# I had a great cigar today, thanks to....



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread where we all could make a quick "thanks!" for a gifted stick we smoked.  

I had a stick that was given to me by Jeremy (NV) today (actually smoking it right now) and it is an unmarked #2 (torpedo) shaped domestic that I have been holding onto from May and it is smoking VERY good. Very dark n oily with a perfect draw and full flavor.... just how I like em!

Thanks Jeremy!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I thought it would be nice to have a thread where we all could make a quick "thanks!" for a gifted stick we smoked.
> 
> I had a stick that was given to me by Jeremy (NV) today (actually smoking it right now) and it is an unmarked #2 (torpedo) shaped domestic that I have been holding onto from May and it is smoking VERY good. Very dark n oily with a perfect draw and full flavor.... just how I like em!
> 
> Thanks Jeremy!!!


 :tpd: 
I smoked a Park Avenue Serie 44 gifted to me by Jeremy as well. I enjoyed it with my morning coffee and a good book (Blow Fly by Patricia Cornwell).

Thanks Jeremy.
:w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a Sancho Panza Belicoso over the weekend that Cigma Chi sent as part of a prize - it was delicious, thanks Jeof!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Rod, Your always comin up with good ideas! Great Post. I just smoked a RP Edge Torpedo that JGrimball sent me back in may as part of his end in the Newbie Trade. Great Cigar! Thanks again Justin.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Great idea Frank.
Well, over the last few days
I had the La Gloria Cubana natty, PIF, from Refill and the 
LGC maddy, bomb, from Mogleman. Way nice, THX fellas.
Highly recommended.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Smoked an SLRA the other day courtesy of Mogleman. 

Man ... what a great smoke, I make a fool of myself sniffing the thing for 20 minutes before I sparked it up.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Rons A. Fuente Hemingway. Very close to taking over my top 3 spots, Onyx and the CAO Eileens dream.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dave sent me a sweet bomb a while back and I smoked a Monte #4 out of it the other day and it was kick'n some serious behind...

He sent me two..... so the next one will get real old considering I'll horde it even from myself 

Thanks Dave

I don't think the Farmie will last that long considering I haven't tried one yet.... death to the Farmie!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow great thread nephew!

Lets see over the weekend I smoked a Jericho Corona from Julian(mmblz) gonna get me a box of these fellers, thanks buddy.

A Puros Indios, saturday after breakfest, thanks CAO lover, very smooth.

Cohiba Robusto while talking to Mark on our phone herf, Thanks Joe(virtualsmitty) wonderful smoke. 

I know theres more but no short term memory.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a JOSE L.PIEDRA CAZADORES that came to me in a PIF from Jeff (jgros001) this morning at about 9am. Great Earthy Nutty flavor. Perfect construction and just the right draw resistance. I enjoyed it right after a Slimfast Breakfast along with a few cups of Nicaraguan Knife Fight™. 

It was perfectly Blissful, I nubbed it.

Thank you Jeff :w


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, I thanked him in another thread, but I can't thank him enough . . . . A beautiful bomb exploded in my mailbox, sent this way by NavyDoc! Five incredible sticks including: Two Opus X; a Diamond Crown Maximus; and a couple of rare Anejo AF's! Not smoking them today, but trying to hatch up a special occasion to smoke one. Thanks again NavyDoc! And then, another bomb went off, this one from Slimboli, an unopened box of Don Barrento robustos . . . yummy, juicy and already aged. Thanks Slim.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finished off this evenings smoke... a Indian Tabac Corojo Classic gifted by my Buddy Pat the Nooner from the NC PIF/MAW It was an awesome smoke, I have never tried one before but if they all taste that good I will have to pick up a box.... it got nubbed!

THANKS PAT!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Poker-san is da bomb!*

The Padres cliched the division tonight, and for the last 2 innings I was outside listening to the radio drinking the last of my Carmenet 2000 Zinfendel Ruby port and smoking a gifted Epi2 Millenium 2000 from Poker. The tenth and last of my cheap $2.99/bottle experimental vintage 2000 Zin port from 200 years old vines and a very expensive corona. There is a mild Santa Anna, so it was 73 outside even at 10 PM and I got to watch Mars and the Pleides rise in the east and even got to see a very bright meterorite burn itself out as it came down. ( An omen that SD is going to the Series?) The port was made with grain neutral spirits and was a closeout from the sale of the Carmenet stocks when the vineyard was bought out, a very rich ruby port, slightly sweet. The cigar was a gift from poker-san at one of the San Diego herfs, started off very mild but with great aroma, a very fragrant and enjoyable smoke, almost all of the twang was in the nose and the flavor was of mild tobacco with a hint of cedar and pronounced nuttiness in the final third. Thank you sir, I think I finally found the right occasion to enjoy this fine stick!

GO PADRES


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Poker-san is da bomb!*



galaga said:


> a very bright meterorite burn itself out as it came down. ( An omen that SD is going to the Series?)


Or an omen that the Gators will score a great victory on November 26th?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I like this...

PaulMac sent me an unbeleivable San Cristobal.. It was pure nirvana!!

Thanks!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Poker-san is da bomb!*



icehog3 said:


> Or an omen that the Gators will score a great victory on November 26th?


One word.....................

:fu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Poker-san is da bomb!*



galaga said:


> One word.....................
> 
> :fu


Isn't that TWO words?
:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks to Ron1YY for the CAO Brazilia Piranha I received in the NST. I have enjoyed the Gol before but not this little gem.
I sat outside with my morning coffee and a good book and really enjoyed this cigar. It complemented my morning cup o joe really well. Construction and burn were flawless. Hints of coffee and nuts were tasty. Very smooth smoke.

Thank you, Ron, for adding another "favorite" to my list.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I smokes a white band Ashton that was gifted to me by Paul (5thDan) had it when I had my little girl was excellent smoke Thanks Paul


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks to Moglman, I enjoyed a very fine PSD4. Thanks again!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a great Partagas 898 last night that Da Klugs sent me. It started off nutty and spicy and just kept getting spicier and spicier. Great cigar. Thanks again, Dave.


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

I owe Xmodius some dap.Smoked one of his fine sticks he gifted me.The Sherpa barber pole represented the only time I had to myself today.Thanks Man!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a Punch Champion, courtesy altbier. My first perfecto shaped cigar, received in the newbie sampler trade. Very fun to smoke a perfecto, and a tasty cigar too.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Went out to feed the ducks this afternoon (mom and 5 babies), that hang around my back porch, as I'm right on one of the canals in south Florida...sat there and watched them eat and when they were done the squirrels came out of the trees to grab some peanuts, followed by bluejays, blackbirds, and the occasional robin, going after the seeds and grain left over by the ducks...cool tropical breezes...no hurricanes brewing...nature at it's finest...oh, yeah...forgot to mention I was smoking a A/F Anejo #77, thanks to NavyDoc...left that part for last because it was the highlight...can't say much more after that...thanks, ND...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

VR Classico from Moglman this afternoon. Smallest RG VR I have smoked. MMMMM. Very, Very nice. Classic VR sweetness and depth. The wrapper flavor is soooo nice on these. Now, how to get more 00 Classico's. Anyone finds some let me know finders fees will be invlved.  

Thanks Scott. Really enjoyed the cigar.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mentioned in another thread, had a DC Max robusto this afternoon that I recieved in a PIF from darkness. Great smoke, thanks again!



:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks to Tom I had a Habana Montecristo(i think #3). Excellent cigar with a wonderful aroma and a non tobacco flavor(i consider this a good thing). 

Thanks Icehog.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGar....a nice Fonseca KDT Cadete at work when I needed a really quick stress reliever....it was just what the professor ordered...Thanks Sean!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Poker-san is da bomb!*



galaga said:


> One word.....................
> 
> :fu


  Do I feel a wager coming on??? :bx


----------



## CPT Smoke (Sep 21, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Went out to feed the ducks this afternoon (mom and 5 babies), that hang around my back porch, as I'm right on one of the canals in south Florida...sat there and watched them eat and when they were done the squirrels came out of the trees to grab some peanuts, followed by bluejays, blackbirds, and the occasional robin, going after the seeds and grain left over by the ducks...cool tropical breezes...no hurricanes brewing...nature at it's finest...oh, yeah...forgot to mention I was smoking a A/F Anejo #77, thanks to NavyDoc...left that part for last because it was the highlight...can't say much more after that...thanks, ND...


Neuromancer, you are making me home sick but forget about me. Nice thread. :u :u :u


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> VR Classico from Moglman this afternoon. Smallest RG VR I have smoked. MMMMM. Very, Very nice. Classic VR sweetness and depth. The wrapper flavor is soooo nice on these. Now, how to get more 00 Classico's. Anyone finds some let me know finders fees will be invlved.
> 
> Thanks Scott. Really enjoyed the cigar.


How about '99?????


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

smoked a fuente short story from puffdaddy, was prefect smoke for the time of day and what i was doing.

thanks!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Started the day off with a cup of coffee, massive breakfast, and a Mac Gold Label courtesy of Ninja Vanish's NST. Perfect start to the day, thanks Ninja :w


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

I had an El Original Maduro Robusto (or rothchilde?) thanks to Madurofan. That was an awesome smoke! Real peppery and a nice draw and burn. Very similar to Avo Maduros.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Just finished an AF 858 Maduro I got from K-Hat. I was very impressed by this cigar. I love the flavour, I am smoking this cigar to the absolute nub. Thanks K-Hat.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

CFB VR Unicos thanks to Altbier. The beer man has really turned me on to CFBs and I need to break down and just get some to age. Thanks George!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a wonderful La Gloria Cubana from 03 gifted to me Franksmith (Rod). It was an hour long nutty, smooth, cashew and macaamia flavor filled smoke...truly great...Thanks Rod!!


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

I smoked the highest priced, most primo, and most satisfying cigar I've ever put in my mouth, thanks to the generosity of NavyDoc. I had never seen a Diamond Crown Maxima before, wow, what a fantastic smoke. And a fine BOTL. Thanks, NavyDoc!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Had a very nice BPC from '03 (sans beverage) last night as part of PIF package courtesy of Icehog3. Thank you sir.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Had a very nice BPC from '03 (sans beverage) last night as part of PIF package courtesy of Icehog3. Thank you sir.


Glad you liked it!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Last night I enjoyed my first Bolivar. It was a Corona Junior gifted to me from coppertop. This was a special smoke for me on many levels.

- I had read so much about Boli this and Boli that and was very interested in trying one of these magical smokes. I had this cigar in my humidor since early July and was waiting for just the right time to enjoy it. MNF herf. And it is my week to host. I was with my herfin' buddies Rick (galaga), Steve (SDmate) and Bob (BeerBob - lost in the Crash of '05). The time is right.

- I received this cigar in person from Mike (coppertop) at SoCal 6. Galaga, SDmate and I had just arrived at the herf and we weren't there but 10 minutes and Mike and I are talking ISOMs. Well, actually, he talked. I listened and asked lots of questions. He was very kind to this stranger/newbie and really helped make me feel comfortable. He handed me a Boli CJ, a Party Short, and a Monte #5. This was 15 minutes after introducing myself! Mike is a very generous BOTL.

- Well, all the "press" that Bolis get is by no means overstated. This cigar kicked my a$$. Loaded with flavors that seemed to change every half inch. Almonds, pepper, spice, chocolate. I tasted them all. Nubbed it cuz I lubbed it.

This is a smoke I shall remember for a very long time. Sometimes a cigar is more than just a cigar. Sometimes it is also about the experience acquiring the cigar and the company you keep when smoking it.

Mike, I can't thank you enough. 
:w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Last night I enjoyed my first Bolivar. It was a Corona Junior gifted to me from coppertop. This was a special smoke for me on many levels.
> 
> - I had read so much about Boli this and Boli that and was very interested in trying one of these magical smokes. I had this cigar in my humidor since early July and was waiting for just the right time to enjoy it. MNF herf. And it is my week to host. I was with my herfin' buddies Rick (galaga), Steve (SDmate) and Bob (BeerBob - lost in the Crash of '05). The time is right.
> 
> ...


Mike's a great F'N guy! Generosity to spare! And he really REALLY likes musicals :r

Seriously though, Mike has sent me tons of shit over the year and so that I've known him. Tons of great guys and gals here. Makes you really proud to be a part of ClubStogie.

I also got to say that I smoked a great Trini Fundadore from Tom (Icehog) a few nights ago and it was great. I've been smoking these things like there's no tomorrow lately. I think this was probably the 6th or 7th one I've had in a month LOL. Thanx for the generosity Tom!

XXX


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Peter, I'm glad you enjoyed it. You are more then welcome. Had a great time talking with you, it was truely my pleasure.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Great story Pnoon. Sure wish I had taken the time chat with you guys. Guess I was just out of it that day.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Great story Pnoon. Sure wish I had taken the time chat with you guys. Guess I was just out of it that day.


Well, one of these Saturdays, Rick (galaga), Steve (SDmate), Eric (GOAT LOCKER), and I will be joining you guys on poker's patio. Let's make it a point ot hook up then.
Also, you might consider coming down to San Diego on the 29th.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13695
:w :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I also got to say that I smoked a great Trini Fundadore from Tom (Icehog) a few nights ago and it was great. I've been smoking these things like there's no tomorrow lately. I think this was probably the 6th or 7th one I've had in a month LOL. Thanx for the generosity Tom!
> 
> XXX


Dustin...your generousity speaks for itself, I'm just glad I was able to get you a cigar that you truly like! The thanks should be from me to you, bro.


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

Justinphilly.
It's been a truly crap last 48 hrs for me.And this morning made the next 24 look just as bad.After feeding my 3 boys,went out to let the dog out.Took the Mac vintage 97 demi gifted by Justinphilly.Great little smoke.Never really gave these little things a second glance.Anywho,the next 30 minutes gave me hope that the day wouldn't be so rough.Thanks dude!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

My buddy Sam who bought me a box of Casa Fuente's when he was in Vegas last week.

Had one at lunch. Unique. Not Opus, Not anejo, Not std line. A great cigar with a strength and flavor that .. well it was good.

To bad Sam doesnt post here.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> My buddy Sam who bought me a box of Casa Fuente's when he was in Vegas last week.
> 
> Had one at lunch. Unique. Not Opus, Not anejo, Not std line. A great cigar with a strength and flavor that .. well it was good.
> 
> To bad Sam doesnt post here.


Klugs, I would love it and I'm sure I'm not the only one here, if you can you give us a little more of a review of the Casa Fuente.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

After a long day at work today, I definately needed a good stogie, luckily the Klugster had hit me with a wish list pack earlier this week. Gotta say it doesn't get any better than sitting outside with a nice Trini Fundadore and a double of Highland Park single malt
Thanks Dave!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Well, one of these Saturdays, Rick (galaga), Steve (SDmate), Eric (GOAT LOCKER), and I will be joining you guys on poker's patio. Let's make it a point ot hook up then.
> Also, you might consider coming down to San Diego on the 29th.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13695
> :w :al


Sounds like a plan. Looking forward to it. Just hope I get invited once again to herf at that famous patio. 

Btw, if you PM me your snailer, I'll see if I can find some other magical smokes.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Sounds like a plan. Looking forward to it. Just hope I get invited once again to herf at that famous patio.
> 
> Btw, if you PM me your snailer, I'll see if I can find some other magical smokes.



PM sent.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak gifted me my first Ashton VSG last night, and it was a nubber. Not too sure it's worth the $$$, but it was very enjoyable. Thanks again Brent.



:ms NCRM


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Spidey... Thanks for the CAO Mx2. A beutiful stick with nice, nutty tones.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

carbonbased_al. your the boss.. god bless.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks to Mo or Goatlocker, I don't know which, what can I say except thanks to both of you.....I have gotten in the habit of creating paper bands that I tape to the gifted sticks I have. The one I smoked tonight was from the first herf I attended almost a year ago. The stick was a robusto, that was slightly longer that a typical robusto size, 5+ in. and a slightly smaller diameter than a robusto size, I'd guess it was a 46-48 RG. Anyway, the band says: Mo, Punch2 cab; Mo Hoyo de Deux; and Goat, R&J. It was from the first herf where I met these fine gentlemen, among others, and smoked 8 cigars over the two days. Hey, I was ovewrwhelmed. Anyway, it is fine fall weather here in SoCal and I had this fine smoke in the backyard after a busy day. Very nice Cuban twang in the palate and nose, a mild smoke that was sweet and gave way to a charcoal taste on the pallate. No cedar at all. The twang intensified as it got shorter. It went well with both the Stone IPA and the Plznr Urquel. Do I know how to have a good time or what? THX fellas, you're truly BOTL.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a fabulous La Aroma de Cuba (Churchill?), my first of this brand, sent to me by Catfishm2. This was one of the best NCs I've had in a long while. Full bodied, but smooth to the nub. Thanks so much, Mark!!!


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I am new on this post but love cigars. I would like to thank the Torano family for making some great cigars.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Daniel Kim a.k.a. DKim81.
Just finished a Partagas Black Pronto. A quick little 30 minute smoke (4.25 x 36) that still has all the great flavor of the larger Partagas Black vitolas I enjoy. Sat out back with this gem, a cold beer, and a magazine and reflected on the good things in life. Another gorgeous day in San Diego.

Thanks Daniel.
:w


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

taking a quick trip across the pond. (three days in london)

taking along: 
PDS4 
RASS 
PUNCH PUNCH (thanks navydoc)


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

So today as i watched the Eagles have their arse packed in a bagged lunch and sent with them back to philly, the only upside was a VR Don Alejandro thanks to George (Altbier). Thanks George, it didn't disappoint even though the Eagles did.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks to Greg (NCRADIOMAN) a great Padron Aniversario Diplomatico Natural 7 X 50, Great hour and a half of pure cigarutopia, pepper at first then this smooth creamy tobacco taste, that only these cigars have, Thanks, Greg one great smoke and night.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

My first BBF during the second half of the game tonight, courtesy of Da Klugs. Great cigar, not sure if I liked it or the few PCs I've had better...
Thanks Dave!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Had my first JL#2 from the sampler I got off Coppertop... walking the dogs on a (bloody frosty) autumn afternoon made all the much sweeter by a fantastic stogie. Cheers Mike!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Couldn't help myself, I had to breakdown and smoke one of the Double Robusto Taboadas.....Very rich, nutty, chocolate flavors with hints of Cohiba at times. Very easy draw but yet still burned very even. Now....19 more to go. Thanks again Joe


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

Today I tried a cigar I normally wouldn't have tried. It was a Gran Habano Corojo Robusto. Of course my palate is very new and unexperienced...I'll give it a shot. It seemed to have med-full body, with a nice earthy flavor that isn't overpowering yet still complex enough to keep this newbie satisfied and intrigued throughout the smoke. It didn't have a harsh or bitter taste, but at times had hints of sweetness. I will definately look into sampling more from this brand. Thank you *vudu9* for this opportunity to try such a great smoke I would have otherwise passed by.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoking an ubelievably good Anejo #50. Thanks NavyDoc, you're my hero!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> Couldn't help myself, I had to breakdown and smoke one of the Double Robusto Taboadas.....Very rich, nutty, chocolate flavors with hints of Cohiba at times. Very easy draw but yet still burned very even. Now....19 more to go. Thanks again Joe


 :r Glad you enjoyed Paul. I can't wait to see what these are like a year from now...


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not today, but last Saturday my bro and I had a taste of what turned out to be pretty good sample of how Party Presidente should taste like. Have actually tried a few, but that one was quite nice. Thanks again to Icehog3 for fulfilling my wish.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I enjoyed a Monte No5, at least I think that was it, this morning on the way to work thanks to Moglman. Which was good cause I was starting to lose faith in the Monte's as I had not had a good one in a long time. This one however tasted just like it should and had that familiar twang. Thanks Moglman, my ride to work this morning was superb due to your generosity.


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I just got done smoking a fantastic Punch Corona sent to me by Justinphilly as part of an ISOM PIF. It burned fine, tasted even better but left me with tremdous desire for more of them. Thanks Justin for a great cigar. I am in the midst of mid terms so taking a break to go burn one is a treat in and of itself. To have the pleasure of smoking my first Punch has opened new doors to my desires... I need more of these...
-Matthew :u :w


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

had another great one from navydoc, AF 8-5-8 sungrown.

All I can say is that I was totally swept away by this cigar. If they still made these things (and why the hell don't they?) I would figure a way to buy a box of them ASAP.

NavyDoc, you are one generous BOTL!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Had a Graycliff Expresso PG tonight, courtesy of mobsix (Matthew). After trying the red and blue lines, I was ready for a fuller bodied Graycliff, and here it is. Super loose draw that may have been more suited for a punch than the XiKAR cut, but loads of lucious smoke. A perfect burn. This was probably the most complex non-Cuban I have smoked with the exception of some of the smaller Opus X's. Varying degrees of expresso, coffee with cream, chocolate and cherries. Full bodied yet super smooth without an overabundance of spice. Tough to justify too often at the price, but a wonderful special occassion cigar. Thanks Matthew, it was awesome!!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Roger Miller' coordinated a box split with some BBF's and I received them last week. I don't know the code, but I know it is from an '03 box. I Fired one up tonight and it was one of the best Cuban's I've sampled so far. Spicy, flavorful and gave me an extremely peaceful, almost "high" feeling. Awesome. Thanks again for doing the split Greg!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Yesterday after work I treated myself to one of the best smokes I've ever had, A 1997 Partagas Churchill Deluxe which I got from the mixed pass this past summer. I believe this was one of Drills additions. 

This wonderful cigar had such a nice, smooth, creamy flavor that I didn't want it to end. If you ever have a chance to smoke one or if you happen to find any they will be worth the effort.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I am going to have a great cigar this Saturday/Sunday thanks to my wife's relative who visited from Miami and left me with some ISOMs. I know that they are Uppman's, but my wife threw the box away and I'm too stupid to know what kind they are, but I will get a picture and post it.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a superb PSP2 thanks to Roger Miller" tonight. What a fantastic smoke. Thank you once again Greg.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Partagas Charlotte courtesy of SeanGAR. 01 nice and rich. Perfect after the $ 1.50 Polish boy and Diet coke at Costco.

Thanks Sean


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Series X Torpedo From Catfishm2. Wow! I had never heard of this cigar before, but It was a very nice cigar. Thanks, Catfish


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had an Onyx thanks to Jay. And had a CAO cameroon thanks to Rjose. Thanks to both of these gorillas for 2 very fine smokes.


CBF :w


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Enjoyed a nice Padron 2000 from whodat1 last night. Damn, forgot how good these things are. I kept looking at it like "how the hell do they make 'em taste so good?" Thanks for this...first one I have smoked to the nub in a little while :w


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Enjoyed a nice Padron 2000 from whodat1 last night. Damn, forgot how good these things are. I kept looking at it like "how the hell do they make 'em taste so good?" Thanks for this...first one I have smoked to the nub in a little while :w


Nice. When my new humi arrives I will have to add a few Padrons.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a nice Punch last night (can't remember which vitola) from forum member Punch. Ken is a great botl and has intruduced me to quite a few sticks.

Thanks Ken


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

A nice dark Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 from Uniputt. One of the best non-cuban cigars you could have in the humi for the price.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a Partagas President at lunch courtesy of Icehog. My first. Interesting and nice. About 45 mins of pure party richness. Thanks Tom. Had a Dip 5 after work courtesy of Croatan. Thanks bro. I swear these things taste like the party shorts in dress boxes. Maybe a little earthier but the same rich tobacco taste.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I had an Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso courtesy of Moglman. An afternoon siesta in the backyard with a brew and a good book. A very tasty smoke that may just find it's way back into my rotation.
Thanks, bro. I really enjoyed it.
:w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Had a PSP2 thanks to Da Klugs. Very nice cigar, quite different from the few other Partagas I've had. It was sweet but not in the same way maduro is sweet. I thought I tasted Creme Brulee (go ahead, laugh).
Thanks Klugs!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Had a La Gloria Cubana series R from dadof3illinois. I like this one alot. I'm gonna have to buy me a few of these .

thanks Jerry


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I smoked an hour and a half worth of Party Lusi thanks to Dave (klugs). It was kind of old, but quite good anyway. :r 

Thanks Dave. another awesome smoke!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I just finished my very first Padron Anni 64 Principe courtesy of PadronMe. This was a real treat. A very complex smoke on the mild to medium side. Definitely a smoke to savor. I enjoyed it with a Bass ale. 
Thanks, Kyle.
:w :al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

over the past week or so I had two cigars from madurofan: a CAO Criollo and a Greycliff Red Torpedo. Really enjoyed both of them. Thanks again for going above and beyond what I deserved for the wish/pif...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had an RA 898 - 02 froom Navy Doc at lunch yesterday. One of the most flavor strong cigars I have smoked in a long time. Thanks Doc. 

Had an Monte 2 - 03 from LasciviousXXX at lunch today. Best Monte 2 I have smoked. Rockin. Thanks Dustin.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

An 01 Party Short from Dustin the XXX Man as well...great smoke for a great day, thanks Dustin!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I also had a party short from glovepuppy...really like these so I ordered a box of them, perfect for the cold evenings.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I smoked a smooth RP Vintage 1990 Robusto courtesy of Miki tonight. It was a great Friday night smoke that just burned perfect to the nub. I still taste it. Yum!! Thank you so much Jeff!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Moglman said:


> I smoked a smooth RP Vintage 1990 Robusto courtesy of Miki tonight. It was a great Friday night smoke that just burned perfect to the nub. I still taste it. Yum!! Thank you so much Jeff!


Scott, glad to see you enjoyed the RP Vintage 90, I like them and like you said it's smooth


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a PSD4 thanks to a sampler i got from Justinphilly. It was a damn good cigar. Thanks again justin.


CBF :w


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a Cohiba Robusto once again, thanks to Justinphilly. Another absolutely fantastic cigar.

CBF :w


----------



## Smokey McSmokerson (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought about doing reviews but decided to save myself the embarassment and post here instead.

This past weekend I had a Sancho Panza belicoso thanks to SvilleKid. I really enjoyed this cigar. It had a perfect burn and a wonderful flavor.....enjoyed every puff down to the nub .

Later that night I had a PAM64 monarca thanks to icehog3. This was my first maduro from the Padron Anniversary line, but definitely not my last. Boy, was this thing smooooooooooooooth .

Cigars, beer, and football.............it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I had a La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto today thanks to our own Neuromancer who dropped this on me at our herf Sat. Just an all around great smoke from a great guy.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Had the opportunity to try the Cuban Davie 1000 thanks to ESP. That is one full-bodied cigar which changed flavors numerous times. Fantastic! Thanks again brother.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I got to smoke a Trinidad Robusto Extra last night durring the game. Justinphilly brokered the trade with de klugs. Wow what a smoke, one of the best I have ever had. Thanks klugs for setting us up. Thanks justin for making this happen, even if you did throw up u


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I had a really nice stick last night thanks to Klugs, too. Partagas 898 from '98. Probably one of the smoothest sticks I've had that still has flavor. Best burn I've EVER had on a Havana. Thanks, Dave!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

.... my wife!

Braved the elements to taste for the very first time, a Sancho Panza. The La Mancha, double maduro. And was it worth it! Gotta love them box pressed smokes.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks to navydoc, I smoked a most excellent SLRR. Thanks again Paul.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

punch said:


> I had a really nice stick last night thanks to Klugs, too. Partagas 898 from '98. Probably one of the smoothest sticks I've had that still has flavor. Best burn I've EVER had on a Havana. Thanks, Dave!


ain't those '98 8-9-8s the chit??


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh man, last night sucked on a side job. I'll spare the boring details. Though I had a long ride home @ 9pm so I lit up a Diamond Crown Maximus given to me by *Donjefe* and cruised at speed limit. That cigar was a very nice smoke and it made my ride enjoyable.

But I wasn't finished by the time I got home so I let the dogs out so they could stand outside and freeze their butts off with me while I finished it up. They didn't last.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Gotta love vacations during the holidays! During the next few days I may be thanking a few more people. LOL I just finished my first Graycliff Red Label thanks to Mobsix. Nice mildly sweet smoke. Thanks again Matthew...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Was just finishing up our last night in Palm Springs this time last week. 85-90 during the day, warm breezes and 70 out on the patio with a cold Sam Adams and a Pinoyman custom roll robusto. I bet they used the Bolivar leaves!

Salud Amigo


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark (aka sneeky fringin bombimg b-steard) aka catfishm2, a great two Gar day thanks to him, Enjoyed a nice Cuaba Divinos (I believe) on my drive up North this morning. Really smooth cuban tobbaco taste with great draw and dark ash, Followed that up with a great Gran Habano Corojo #5 Gran Robusto. I forgot how good these cigars were. Went thru a couple of boxes this past year and they all seem consistent in taste and strength. Thanks Mark, great Bomb you sent me and more smokes to follow.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

daklugs!

renob, daklugs and i just did a mini-herf in milwaukee (with a couple of others friends). daklugs came into town with a filled otterbox.

we ate snacks, watched sports, and shot the bull.

all the while herfin' 898 varnished... and 898 unvarnished!

both aged from 1998... and both yummy, yummy, yummy.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

great to meet ya, Dave. thanks alot for dinner, the sticks, and the time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dumonweb said:


> daklugs!
> 
> renob, daklugs and i just did a mini-herf in milwaukee (with a couple of others friends). daklugs came into town with a filled otterbox.
> 
> ...


One of the famous "98's"

Those things are becoming legend around here :w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Over the weekend I had two really great smokes Klugs gifted me a few months ago. Yep, a '98 Party 898 and a '97 Punch Churchhill. They were outstanding smokes and I thank would like to thank Dave, again!




:ms NCRM


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I smoked my first Opus X today thanks to dumonweb. A lot stronger than I expected but quite flavorful. It, along with a couple of beers and a fire in the fire pit, helped bring some peace of mind to an otherwise $hitty day. Thanks Tony - you and the rest of the BOTL/SOTL in da jungle were with me in spirit. So I guess I thank you all. 

:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a Monte 4 from Filly today. Rockin rich and good. Thanks horse lady.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I smoked my first Opus X today thanks to dumonweb. A lot stronger than I expected but quite flavorful. It, along with a couple of beers and a fire in the fire pit, helped bring some peace of mind to an otherwise $hitty day. Thanks Tony - you and the rest of the BOTL/SOTL in da jungle were with me in spirit. So I guess I thank you all.
> 
> :w


Oooo yummy. I have been letting my OpusX rest for about a month now as I have been saving it for my trip to the Keys next week. Can't wait to dive into that one.

MMmmmmm, OpusX, ISOMs, sittin' on the dock of the bay wasting time...

...man I can't wait.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I had a monte(nc) white band robusto courtesy of Mobsix with a nice cup of black nicaraguan coffee....

delicious...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had a CAO Robusto from Cliff aka SvilleKid out in the garage tonight during some rough weather 

Well... the weather outside is frightful

But this cigar is so delightful

And I've got no place to go

So let it burn let it burn let it burn



Feeling those holiday's a coming...OK... it was not snowing... only rain but this is CA. so just go with it :w


----------



## Smokey McSmokerson (Sep 13, 2005)

I forgot to post it but after the Auburn game, I had a celebration RASS courtesy of puffmtd. This cigar got better and better with every puff......a definite finger-burner .


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Xmodius. He sent a very nice selection for our NST and I smoked the Perdomo2. Corona sized, box pressed, Series Y2K. Couldn't make the time to nub it but it was worth nubbing. Awesome aroma, lots of smoke, clean burn -delicious.

Thanks John!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Whew baby....

Just had my first HDM petite Robusto and it was YUMMY... THANK YOU Dave!!!

I really got to watch out for that sleeper of a name... "Petite" because it kicked me hard in the nicest of ways! :w 

Next time Dave you better send me some ointment for my poor burnt fingers  

Thanks again Klugs!!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had my first Fonseca Kadette from '03 thanks to Da Klugs. Thank you for this wonderful little smoke Dave. It was a great smoke.

CBF :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had an H Upmann Sir Winston from Calistogey today driving back from Akron. Rockin good from the light through 3/4 of the cigar.

Thanks Rene MMMMMM.

I love smoking other peoples cigars. Sending positive vibes adds to the enjoyment when they are good.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

....Da Klugs. Dave sent me a Pif which included a 98 RyJ Corona. Excellent Cigar!!! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc....Again..Had my first ERDM Choix Supreme..Great smoke IMO..Thanks Paul..Now I need a box.. :hn


----------



## CarpeManana (Sep 16, 2005)

It wasn't today, was actually about 2 weeks ago. I was in a cigar lounge, of sorts, talking to my buddy CIGARNOBAKA. I was thinking of a different taste, something new. I asked him, "If you were gonna buy me a cigar, which one would it be?" He offered a cupla suggestions...I thought about it, then decided to cruise the humidor. When I sat back down to light my purchase, CIGARNOBAKA handed me a MASTERBLEND robusto--$9 stick. He really did buy me one, and a good one at that! Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Had my 2nd ever Fuente Chateau Fuente thanks to Thomcads Official PIF. Thanks again Tom. Amazing smoke!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks to germantownrob's generosity, I had a Vegas Robaina Familiar last night to celebrate my last day of classes. Only a few exams left!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I had a nice 03 Boli RC gifted from Fredster. A great smoke, thanks again Fred!!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Klugs got me. An MC Especial with some age. A very nice spice bomb there. Thanks Dave.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

CarpeManana said:


> It wasn't today, was actually about 2 weeks ago. I was in a cigar lounge, of sorts, talking to my buddy CIGARNOBAKA. I was thinking of a different taste, something new. I asked him, "If you were gonna buy me a cigar, which one would it be?" He offered a cupla suggestions...I thought about it, then decided to cruise the humidor. When I sat back down to light my purchase, CIGARNOBAKA handed me a MASTERBLEND robusto--$9 stick. He really did buy me one, and a good one at that! Thanks, Chris!


Hey, no problem buddy, I was just trying to show you that I appreciate your friendship and trying to show my appreciation!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a Partagas Selection Privada # 1 (Londsdale) 00-01 from Gordon in NM tonight in Sams smoking room. What a great cigar. Had it in the dry box for a week and it was just on. Thanks Gordo.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

smoked a JL#1 from 03 on Poker's Patio saturday night, Cheers go to Jeff (jgros001)  
burnt my fingers but it was worth it :w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> smoked a JL#1 from 03 on Poker's Patio saturday night, Cheers go to Jeff (jgros001)
> burnt my fingers but it was worth it :w


Some of the San Diego gorillas (me, SDmate, galaga & GOAT LOCKER) were at Poker's Patio last night. A great weekly herf. Last night I enjoyed an 02 H. Upmann Mag 46 courtesy of MoTheMan & a Montecristo Edmundo courtesy of gabebdog1. Thanks to you both. They were excellent smokes.
:w


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a Juan Lopez#1 '04 thanks to Klugs. Thank you for another wonderful smoke Dave. 

CBF :w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yummy jl sel 2 during the pats game yesterday, thanks IHT!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Had a couple nice cigars Friday from Rock Star - 

HDM Epi #2 I could tell this was a bit fresh - it never was harsh but it needed a little time to mellow out.

Jose Piedro - this little firecracker surprised me - This one didn't really fit the profile I like, because it was all power - It really had that Cuban twang people talk about - It did have a very nice finish - 

Thanks again Fred


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Dave "Da Klugs"

The man is known to inflict the likes of Cremosa Cubana and Tamboril on the good folks here at Club Stogie. It's no wonder I approached this cigar that came in a *cardboard tubo* with some reluctance.

Thanks Dave for the Trinidad Robusto Extra you sent during one of the initial rounds of our bombing war. I really enjoyed 2/3 of this cigar; unfortunately Brigit woke up from her nap or I would have nubbed it..

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

An Anejo #46 from Skip. Awesome smoke, thanks buddy.

Partagas Charlotte from Jerry(dadio of Illinois) a couple of weeks ago. Thanks budreu..

As you can see I'm behind in this thread. 


To be continued...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

A couple of months back, Pinokio sent me 8 or 10 sticks, with a note to try the R & J Petit Pyramid, LE 2005 as soon as I got a chance. I have pulled this stick out of the humi on half a dozen ocassions, including my recent AT trail hike, but had not had the time to do it justice, so the cigar kept finding it's way back into my humi. 

Well, today, I MADE the time, and smoked this nice little cuban gem. Gotta give props to Paulo. He was right, definitely a fine smoke with fantastic flavors. I enjoyed this stick down to the 1/2 inch mark.

Hopefully I will get a chance to post a review in next day or so.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Party Short at lunch to day courtesy of Jason Love III. What a classic smoke these are. Never had a bad one and this one was tasty.

Thanks Bro.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I had a Monte#4 from 1996 today thanks to ucmba. What a wonderful cigar. I guess I would call it mature - never smoked one with that much age on it - a great way to end a hectic week - thank you Ron


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I have several to thank, but just smoked the OpusX that opusox sent me recently. Thanks for poppin' my Opus cherry Skip! It didn't knock me on my ash, but about 2/3's in I decided that it would be wise to eat about a half teaspoon of sugar.  Very nice depth & an herbal undertone. 

The other day I smoked a very nice Havana RyJ Churchill tubo that Leafhog sent me about 9 months ago. It smoked great Josh. I hope yours at Thanksgiving smoked as well. Thanks!

I recently smoked a PAN torp that miki sent me. I've had a PAM, but this was my 1st PAN. Thanks miki! It was a powerhouse that knocked me on my wussy ash!  

DaKlugs sent me an awesome bomb a while back that included an '84' ERDM. I will attempt to attach a file with my review. I don't usually review a cigar after one try, but how often does a guy get to smoke a 21 year old cigar? Thanks Dave!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked a Hoyo du Roi (1999) last night. Absolutely wonderful !! Smooth, creamy and delicious. Hints of butterscotch and coffee. Tons of billowing smoke. Enjoyed it with a tawny port.
Thank you, Dustin (LasciviousXXX).


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, it wasn't today, but about a week ago, but I'd have to say 'thanks' to Carlos for the excellent Siglo VI that he generously gave to me. Trouble is, now I compare every cigar I smoke to that one… cigars I once thought were 'okay' are now quite disappointing!

Thanks Carlos!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Klugsie! 

I just smoked that '92' Monte Joyita. 

Old leather bound books in the pre-light draw. Cedar, leather with plenty of Cuban twang in the flavor. Surprisingly powerful for a Monte (I have found most Montes to be somewhat milder than most Havanas I have smoked).

It was a very nice cigar that ended way to quickly.

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Your welcome Alan. I like these as a quick but tasty smoke. Hope you and yours have a wonderful Christmas and a fruitful new year.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

blueface!!

i had the opportunity to smoke an awesome cohiba vi yesterday.

with snow falling and the roads treacherous, there were very few people out.

i stopped in the local b&m and smoked the cohiba in an empty shop, only the proprietor was present.

snow falling outside, warm shop, good conversation, great cigar.

thanks blueface.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A beautfiul aged HdM DC from Miki...smooth and flavor-filled, a long relaxing smoke.....Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RASS from Goatlocker. Been a while. What a great cigar. Thanks bro. Been smoking a lot of smaller RG cigars and it knocked me back for a bit. MMMMM.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface...South Florida Saturday afternoon herf...Partagas Series D #4...yummm...


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

An inspirational bowl of Esoterica's Penzance last night, followed this evening by an awesome bowl of Schürch Tobaccos Azmite, compliments of SeanGAR.

Both were heaven in a bowl! Thanks for the hook up, amigo!


Scott"latakiawhore"M


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yummy! 

Had a HDM LE 2003 compliments of Richard aka the mad bomber aka RPB67. Sat out in the garage watching Men of Honor on the laptop with a smoke that goes down as one of the best I've smoked... what a treat!

THANKS AGAIN Rich... an honor to be bombed by you and a mighty fine bomb at that!

I still have the pic on my server... they are not all still with me though


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Yesterday. thanks to Blueface (carlos)

A psd4 which has finally sealed the deal that I'll be purchasing a box for myself in the not to distant future. A great smoke from a great guy.


----------



## Sublimes (Dec 17, 2005)

I smoked a Trinidad Fundadores 1998. It is from the El Laguito factory. Everything from the construction to flavour is simply perfect. Very expressive smoke. :w


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a Punch RS #12 '01 last night from Filly (thanks!). I was smoking it while my favorite bar made its final last call. 

My favorite place to smoke a cigar, a wonderful steakhouse and bar just a block away from my office downtown, closed its doors last night. It was a sad night: my favorite bartender took off his tie and handed it to my wife as we as we walked in and he hugged us both multiple times before we left. It was one of those rare places where you could go in black tie or in blue jeans, have a glass of 25 year old Scotch or a domestic beer. It held many memories for my friends, my wife, and me; the city is a worse place for its loss.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Several months ago miki sent me an 8 year old Hoyo DC. I decided I just deserved to smoke that baby today!  

The draw was a little bit skewed ar 1st, but it came around. The pre-light had loads of cedar. This cigar just has oodles of that Cuban twang we talk about so much, lots of sweet cedar & some peppery spice quality.

I'm about halfway through it.

Interestingly, the wrapper leaf has widely spaced toothy nodules in it that turn a starkly contrasted white against the dark gray ash when they burn.

Thanks Jeff! A truly nice cigar!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I haven't smoked it yet, but tonight I will be celebrating my birthday by having my first RASS, courtesy of il duce.

I love contests. 

Thanks again il duce!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Had a '00 Partagas Lonsdale, what a perfect burn and great cedar flavor...thanks Dave!!

Going back out now for a '96 Monte Joyita....thanks again Dave!!

It's a "Klugs Christmas" for me so far! 

Edit: Just finshed the Joyita, unbelievable! Such power for such a small aged smoke, it made the roof of my mouth tingle! A sweet touch of honey added to the complexity but didn't detract from the "twang"! Just wonderful!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Another all time high smoke...

A LGC Tanios from Mobsix. That crazy monkey has been bombing the jungle like crazy with them AND LET ME TELL YOU they are *PERFECT*

THANKS MATT!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Awe Man..Had a Alfredo custom from Paul..Thanks Again..My friend..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Just had a RG '03 lonsdale from Skip (Opusox).

Peppery, with a nice spice tone in the sinus........til I got down to about the 1 1/2 inch mark, which is about where I usually drop em. This cigar, however, exploded out of the gate at this point. Plenty of spice with a hint of licorice in the finish.

Thanks Skip!


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

Backwoods.
This was part of a christmas bomb that backwoods hit me with.A big fat Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona.Thing is/was a monster.A truly wonderful smoke from a great botl.Thanks.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Last night: My wallet
Tonight: My wallet


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

Who's "Jeremy" does he just give cigars to anyone?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had a late CHRISTmas get together with (most) my kids today and had the wonderful opportunity to have a smoke with my two sons in the garage playing darts...

Smoked a 99 Parti Short from Dustin and it was EXCELLENT!

Thanks Dustin!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

canadasmokes said:


> Who's "Jeremy" does he just give cigars to anyone?


Yup. Except for Canadians. He hates Canadians. Something about a Mountie training incident.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

As I've posted in several forum's tonight.. I'm having a Cohiba Sublime to bring in the New Year that was so graciously given to us by Joe.. thank you Smitty!!! An excellent cigar to smoke with my favorite person for company in my favorite room in the house after spending an evening with some of my favorite people (my 2 daughters, their significant other's and 6 of our grandkids.. was a great time.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> As I've posted in several forum's tonight.. I'm having a Cohiba Sublime to bring in the New Year that was so graciously given to us by Joe.. thank you Smitty!!! An excellent cigar to smoke with my favorite person for company in my favorite room in the house after spending an evening with some of my favorite people (my 2 daughters, their significant other's and 6 of our grandkids.. was a great time.


Had a Monte # 2 from one of the passes, great cigar and thank you to whoever put it in. I've looked back thru all the pics I have(vast to say the least) and I can't figure out who put it in. Thanks BOTL or SOTL.. Oh yeah a great smoke. Ditto on what the better half said..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> As I've posted in several forum's tonight.. I'm having a Cohiba Sublime to bring in the New Year that was so graciously given to us by Joe.. thank you Smitty!!! An excellent cigar to smoke with my favorite person for company in my favorite room in the house after spending an evening with some of my favorite people (my 2 daughters, their significant other's and 6 of our grandkids.. was a great time.


Sounds wonderful Anita! So how was the Sublime?

I had a 2001 Party Short compliments of Dustin...Thanks Bro!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I had the Montecristo #2 DonJefe sent me in my Secret Santa package. It was great, Jeff. Thanks again!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoked an '02 Cohiba Esplendido tonight, compliments of Dave...best Cohiba I've smoked to date...Thanks Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Smoked an '02 Cohiba Esplendido tonight, compliments of Dave...best Cohiba I've smoked to date...Thanks Dave!


Yer Welcome.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Sounds wonderful Anita! So how was the Sublime?
> 
> I had a 2001 Party Short compliments of Dustin...Thanks Bro!!


It was one of the best smokes I've had Tom!! The smooth and creaminess that we all love with cuban cigars that was spicy, leathery, earthy... and just DOWNRIGHT AWESOME!!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I had a La Aurora Cien Anos rob tonight that was form George. It was great! I had a PSD4 that I got from him to celebrate Christmas. He REALLLLY hooked me up on the NST!
THANKS!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> It was one of the best smokes I've had Tom!! The smooth and creaminess that we all love with cuban cigars that was spicy, leathery, earthy... and just DOWNRIGHT AWESOME!!


Cool....I've yet to smoke one, sitting on a couple, letting them get "older"....Thanks for the review, sounds great!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Sounds wonderful Anita! So how was the Sublime?
> 
> I had a 2001 Party Short compliments of Dustin...Thanks Bro!!


No problem brother! Seems there are quite a few people smoking some Party Shorts that I sent out. Man those things are good! Glad you liked it Tom.

Also glad you liked yours Rod! A box/cab of Party Shorts is a staple for any size humidor.

XXX


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tonight I tried my first SP2, bought in a split from Greg (IHT) when I was a super-newb! It was supreme, I can't imagine what these will be like in another year. Thanks Greg, for the smoke and for letting a super-newb in on a great split.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a Avo Legacy courtesy of Shakespeare!! I know just how much he loves that box so I really took some time with it, slowly, admiring it, it is indeed a great cigar! Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a Boli Corona Extra from Santa..That was so creamy..I wonder how much age it had? Thanks Santa..


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

It's been a great week for cigars. Smoked an Anejo Friday and a '64 Anni on New Years Eve - both courtesy of Santa, thanks Greg!

New Years Day was a Partagas 1845 and yesterday smoked a Torano Virtuoso.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, not today, but a few days ago, I had my first Cuban, a Siglo VI, thanks to Carlos (Blueface), and I can't speak his (or the cigar's!) praises highly enough. Thanks a ton man! For those interested, the thread with my initial "review" (I use the term hesitantly, because I'm so bad at reviews) is posted here


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Tonight I had a great smoke provided by Moglman, a Hoyo de Monterrey Petite Robusto. Very tasty, perfect burn and draw.... Tasty but Petite. Burned for roughly 40 minutes and then I nubbed it. This left me with an overwhelming desire for more so I fired up another great short smoke provided by Da Klugs.

Siglo II. This was my first Cohiba of the Siglo series. The draw seemed a little tight right after cutting but once its cut it gets smoked. Thankfully it fired up and burned fine. The HdM was great; this was different and immensely enjoyable. A light, subtle smoke that I can still taste some 30 minutes later. If I had a roach clip I would have busted it out for this one. I smoked it to the point of dropping it a couple of times due to its diminished size. I can see this being a great morning smoke. Tasty, not harsh at all but an elegant flavor. 
Another one to add to the growing list.

Thanks Dave and Scott.
-Matthew:u :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

My Secret Santa - I had my first Trinidad - This was a wonderful smoke - so smooth - and flavorful. I was impressed - now - where did Santa leave that pound of $20 bills so that I can afford to buy some more of these?

Thank you again Santa:w


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Last night I had a nummy unknown stogie thanks to the guy in the bar I mooched it from  I was at Fox & Hound last night watching Texas beat USC and knockin a few back where I saw what looked like a small herf happening by me. There were 4 guys smokin, drinkin, shootin pool so I decided to drop by and converse a little about cigars. Well one of them handed me a big ol stinky stick and said enjoy. I somewhat returned the favor by grabbing the next round. Back to the stogie, it was about the size of a DC, beautiful dark shade of wrapper, not real oily but had a very nice sheen. It had a nice spicy nuttiness to it and by my guess was mainly Nicaraguan or Honduran tobacco.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Smoked a PSD4 Oct 04 from Kingmeatyhand after work today. Oldest PSD4 I have had. Mucho better than 90% of the ones I have smoked. Mostly sick ones I think. This one shined with flavor. That toasty Cuban tobacco, mess with your head nuanced flavor. Sparkled, twas nice.

Thanks John


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I need to do some catching up here. New years day I was in a hold'em tourney at the club and thanks to Klug's and his 898 var and 898 NV I ended up outlasting everyone for a nice little win. Thanks Dave that 98 was a great smoke.

Then on Tuesday I stopped for a drink after work and smoked a nice CAO crillo from Horrorview and then on Wednesday while cleaning the garage I had a nice 99 Boli Corona. I even had to stop sweeping for a bit so I could enjoy this wonderful smoke.

Thanks guys for making this a great week, well at least my afternoons!!!


----------



## psdbirm (Dec 30, 2005)

Just hada very nice Don Leoncio who is a very good Local Roller from the tampa bay area.....Square Pressed Sun Wrap full flavor very nice


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I smoked a great Partagas Charlotte '01 this morning thanks to Filly


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Moglman!!


I had my first PSD1 tonight compliments of Scott...it was a great cigar, and he sent me a second one that I know will be even better with a little age...gotta think about a box of these, thanks to Visa from Scott!!!

Thanks my Brother, what a great smoke!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A Monte 2005 EL from Dustin....He was kind enough to let me in a split back in the Fall, and I smoked my first one last night. Despite its youth, it was the best Monte I've ever smoked (I know, I'm still a relative newb...). I need more, and I need them fast....LOL!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

KJPMAN!

He is a great guy to trade and bomb with. Since he works at a cigar shop he is a good guy to have looking out for cigars for ya.

Today I smoked a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio DC he sent me in early '05. What an *amazing* smoke!!!! It wasn't like any other Perdomo I have had. This cigar, like PAMs and PANs, shows the cigar world that Nicaraguan cigars can do dramatic flavor changes just like Cubans. (Unfortunately it takes much more pricey Nicaraguans to do so)

I had to switch from John Williams Single Barrel to Apple juice midway to help with the Nicotine buzz, not sure if it was higher nicotine than usual in the cigar or the fact I usually smoke much shorter vitolas such as Robustos and PCs.

I can't describe the "tobacco flavor" other than comparing it to other cigars it reminded me of (listed below). It wasn't exactly like any of them of course, but it built from very mild to semi strong in "tobacco flavor" without ever getting very spicey. So these comparison cigars are only the tobacco, not the spice. The spice had the typical Perdomo mid-tongue black pepper, cinnamon, and sage notes but it was alltogether smoother. I like other Perdomos but would have a hard time believing it was from them other than the spice..

_Tobacco Flavor Progression_
1)Cusano 18
2)Casa Torano
3)Trinidad (Cuba)
4)Bucanero Z
5)Graycliff Crystal

Club Stogie's notorious cheap-ass smoker will definitely be spending a Jackson+ on one of these again soon; the experience is worth the ticket price.

*THANKS AGAIN ADAM!*


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak. Had a Gurkha G3 today after work. I was with him when he bought a box and he gave me few to sample. Very nice, thank you.


:ms NCRM


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Had a great HdM today. I think it was a Petit Robusto, pictured below its the one on the left.

Thanks to that crazy bombin' bastage Dave! Its been resting since March I belive and it was incredible. A little less "twang" than the '03 Pyramid LE I had a few weeks ago, but this beauty furthered my Hoyo Whore status, these are quite amazing cigars. Although I had it this afternoon, it seems to me this would be a great weekend morning cigar to kick back with a newspaper and cofee.

Thanks soo much Dave! Hopefully you have enjoyed some of the ordnance I sent your way as much as I am enjoying what you sent down here.



-Matt-


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

With it being so cold out my cigar diet has mainly consisted of a Short Story or Punch Rare Corojo rothchild. So today with the temp near 60 I had to take advantage of it and make it a good smoke day. This afternoon thanks to IHT I had a Punch Punch. Thanks Greg! Great smoke. Right now I am having a PSP2 thanks to Coppertop. Thanks Mike! A Great smoking day thanks to a couple of great gorillas.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Just smoked my first ever Indian Tabac cigar tonight thanks to Pnoon. It was a pyramide maduro and really was a GREAT cigar. Very nice flavor, perfect burn. I would definitely pick up more. A treat! Thanks again Peter...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fredster!!

Some time ago, a co-worker of my wife's gifted me with a few ELs...all of which turned out to be fugazi. Among them were two fugazi Montecristo 2001 Double Corona ELs. 

Fred gifted me with several nice cigars after I sent him a fugazi Cohiba from the bunch to dissect. One was a 2001 Monte DC EL.

This smoke had it all...slow, slow burn, took almost 2 hours to smoke. Perfect draw with gobs of smoke, and a razor sharp burn. But the complexity...that's where the amazement comes. Started smooth with hints of vanilla...then turned spicy, an expresso filled powerhouse. Again and again it changed, sweet, spicy, smooth, just amazing complexity. What a great cigar, I only wish it was 2002 so I could scarf up a box!!

Thanks Fred!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Fredster!!
> 
> Some time ago, a co-worker of my wife's gifted me with a few ELs...all of which turned out to be fugazi. Among them were two fugazi Montecristo 2001 Double Corona ELs.
> 
> ...


Fredster has some nice stuff!!!! As you can read some of my post's in this thread I've been on a Fredster kick for awhile.....:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a Sig III today while running errands. Grassy and classy. Thanks to Opusxox. (Skip)


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a Hoyo du Prince thanks to NCRadioMan. Thanks for the wonderful smoke very tasty imo.

CBF:w


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey! I just smoked my first OPUSX last night and it kicked my @$$. An old friend invited me over for a smoke an offered a robusto jewel that rocked. It seems he's a big fan of the OPUSX and has SEVERAL HUNDRED bands to prove it....Sent me home a little dizzy with my paws stuffed with 4 year old Monte #4's and AF GR's.....He doesn't no it yet but I'm moving in! HaHa


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks to justinphilly - I had my first juan lopez - the #2 - robusto. what I nice cigar. It started with a woody and nutty taste and them developed some cedar and spice tones during the finish. Lovely - Thank you very much sir.:w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Had a very tasty little San Cristobal last night. Got it as a prize from hollywood last year (and pinoyman I believe had a part in supplying the prize to hollywood). Thanks to both of you!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a Boli PC yesterday, thanks to SvilleKid & Ninja Vanish. What a wonderful smoke. Spicy with a nice kick. Can't wait to get a box of these. Thanks for the Fantastic Smoke you Guys. I slowly sliding gonna fall head first here very soon.

CBF:w


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a Punch Petit Coronation fron Sville and Ninja again. this is one fine little, quick smoke. thanks to both you guys for this wonderful stick.

CBF:w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Well Fredster did it to me again. He gifted me an 02 Boli CG back in early November. I let it sit for a bit in my humi and decided to break it out Thursday night at the club during stag.

Well, as usual Fredster gave me another winner!!! Right from the start you knew this was a great cigar with its bold boli flavor with just the right spice. Towards the middle it started to lighten up but then the last inch plus it went back to being a pretty bold cigar with lots of the "twang" that seems to coat your tongue and makes you want to eat it!!!

Fred, this was a great smoke and I thank you for gifting it to me. If the box this came from are all smoking like this now your going to have a wonderful box of smokes in the future!!! Thanks again Fred.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave "da klugs" made my Super Bowl celebration complete with an '04 Trinidad Robusto Extra, a great pairing with my Stoli and my squares winnings....Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Had a delicious VR Famoso from Jason, the Downunder brother. Always one of my favs. Thanks again Jason!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Opusxox helped to make the superbowl super with a 1998 HdM DC - Fired it up at the 2nd half kickoff and it stayed with me through the post game interview. Thanks.
:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks to Mr. Klugsy!! This afternoon smoked myself a fantastic JL #1 from '03. Made my day melt away. Very nice smoke. I have one more that was gifted by Coppertop that i think is an '04. Would love to taste what these are like with 5 or more years of rest. Worth a spot on my "get some within a year" list.

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Theromulus sent me a Rass a while back. Just got a 50 cab of them yesterday. (Didn't know they came that way until recently). So they were on the mind at this one was in range. Needed to get some scotch and run some errands (like dinner- Fridays take out).

Rocked my world. You know that feeling when you smoke a cigar that can be middling to great and the one in question is great... that was it. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You. That elegant rich nuanced RA flavor just overwhelmed. Food was cold when I got home because this cigar was not going to be wasted.

Thanks Bro.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks to Mark(catfish), Anita and I had a nice Boli PC last night..


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for digging this up Floyd, i also had one thanks to RogerMiller, you rock, it was a Partaga Serie D No4... <sniff> my first bomb  Amazing smoke, lived up all the hype and im a damn hard critic of popular smokes!

oo and the roller treated me to not 3 but 4 caps YUM!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Had a VRDA '00 last night. Thanks, Klugs. It was excellent.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Had a Puros Indios Viejo Reserve today and it was very flavorful... I was caught off guard because I never expect too much from NC's but this was lots of punch... almost a cuban twang to it,

THANKS GARY!! (Radar)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Richard

He sent me a AF Anejo 50 a while back and I have been saving it... Well, me and the wife sat outside at the coffee house the other day with the dog. Best of company, great time talking with people walking by and a fantastic smoke... boy was that thing smooth!

Thanks Richard!!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Uniputt had gifted me a "Partagas Black" a few months ago which already had about a year of age on it.
Well, I haven't been smoking many NC's lately and have lost track of how good some of these smokes can be.

This was a great smoke Uni, thanks bro for gifting it for me to enjoy. Now I'm going to go look through the cooler and see how that box of these I bought over a year ago are doing......


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Well, my intro to the DC Maximus line was a pyramid and it was goooda. The meaty coco profile is definitely up my alley amigo. Thanks Spidey.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I had a great PSP2 and good conversation thanks to one lonely smoker

thanks again


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I had an Ashton maduro thanks to Gernmantown Rob that was exquisite. Smooth and creamy until I was smoking my fingers.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

SP Beli thanks to Sville and Ninja yesterday! Thanks guys for a very nice smoke.

CBF:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Had an '03 Monte #5 yesterday care of Moglman and a wonderfull '03 RASCC sent by Rckts4!!

Thanks to both of you for the great sticks!! Made for a great day!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Even though I lost in the poker game today I was a big winner due to a couple great gorillas.

I had a Monte #2 from Mr.C and it was true Monte flavor. 

Then this afternoon after getting up from the poker table I had a 1978 RyJ Exceptional I got from Drill last year in the "Anybody up for a mixed pass" pass. What a great little smoke, nothing over the top or spicey just nice smooth cuban flavor.

Thanks guys for making my day.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I've had a few lately, that I would like to extend thanks for:

Da Klugs - 98 Juan Lopez, 97 Monte Especial, and a 03 Monte Edicion Limitada...I can't say enough about all of these.

PadronMe - that 05 Parti Short - that's gonna cost me, and the Fonseca Kadette - I can see why it is doing so well in the face off.

These are the sticks I used to break by cuban cherry, and I would like to thank each of you for your generousity.


----------



## Zed (May 22, 2004)

I just smoked a Siglo IV thanks to me, I'm a great guy!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I had the opportunity to smoke a fabulous Trinidad fundadore last night thanks to Pat (nooner). One of my all time favs for sure. I just love that nutty Trini profile and this one had it through and through. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Today, on the cusp of a pending order of the same, I had a nifty little '98 Hoyo Short Corona thanks to JoeD. This was a tight roll, but dead on and great flavor. Yeah, the order went through. Thank you very much JoeD!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Today, on the cusp of a pending order of the same, I had a nifty little '98 Hoyo Short Corona thanks to JoeD. This was a tight roll, but dead on and great flavor. Yeah, the order went through. Thank you very much JoeD!


Glad you liked them and got some for yourself - I really like them myself.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs.....Dave hit me up with an '04 Sancho Panza Belicosos some time back (along with some other super smokes)....I sat down for an hour with this one at my local watering hole with a Stoli-7. It was a dream, creamy with honey, cocoa and cedar notes, a loose smoke-filled draw, perfect burn and nice long finish. Just a wonderful cigar from a wonderful friend, I can't believe how different it was from the '05 I smoked a month ago. One year really seems to have made a difference, and the '05 was really nice too! Thanks Dave...see ya Saturday, hope we're feeling better!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Justinphilly - a 1998 VR Robusto - (never can spell that famousos(?))

Anyway - a great smoke that came as part of a PIF.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Goat Locker

Eric gave me a HDM PR back when we had a mini herf at his Dad's house around CHRISTmas.... finally fired that baby up and it was awesome. It was one of many I smoked while on vacation... and it was the best of vacation smokes by a long shot.

Thanks Eric!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I didn't have a great cigar tonight but I had a great smoke...I was gonna smoke one of the LGC Reserva Figurado Maduro's that I bought myself but I thought it would be a great time to clean and polish the Nording Freehand that one of our great LLG's sent me so I figured I'd try one of the tobaccos he sent too...so while I was cleaning the pipe I stuffed a couple of flakes of Butera Penzance into one of my old corncobs and fired it up whilst cleaning previously mentioned pipe...I would have to say that thanks to Scott M and the Penzance he sent me I had what I would have to say was the most enjoyable pipeful of tobacco I'd ever smoked...that Penzance is incredible...if I'd known of things like that 15 years ago I might never have given up my pipes...but then I would have never discovered cigars...now I can see that I am going to slip down the slope and add PAD/TAD disease to the CAD disease that I already have...thanks again, Scott...it was great...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The mad Fuente Fairy AKA Richard AKA RPB67

And a Fuente it was! A Casa Fuente to be exact and it was delicious! It was, by far, the most pretty cigar I have ever laid eyes upon... the wrapper was so smooth that a newborns butt would have been jealous. The smoke was smooth yet peppery with all the other perfections that go along with such a great stick... perfect draw and it even stayed lit when I left it alone too long once (and ONLY ONCE!  )

Thanks for a great evening cigar Richard... I am glad we have this thread since I do not have a cigar diary or log book but this was too good of a smoke to not write something about it.

:w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow, its great to hear it rod, Ive been wanting to try one of those for a while, its great to hear that they are actually good sticks


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Klugsy - once again!!

'98 JL PC - a fantastic floral bouquet of aromas and hints of leather, sweet cinnamon, caramel, and aged cuban twang filled this little gem!! was the prefect first cigar of the day while heading out on the road!! MMMmmmm!

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad you liked it Dave. Stuff off the beaten trail is cool.

Hit Sams smoking room last night. Had an R&J Churchill that The Prince sent me almost a year ago. (Cool) Not sure the age but must be at least 3-5 years as it had a wonderful rich maturing flavor that just isn't there in the youngens.

Thanks Phillip.


Oh and Therumulus sent me a Mag 46 that I smoked at lunch the day before yesterday after reading Raneys "non-review". Probably the best one I have smoked to date. Elegant, rich, cinnamon and brown sugar lipsmacking goodness. Thank you!!!


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Klugs your very welcome.

I had a Fuente tonight that Mike32312 sent me a while back. Wow that was a rich delicious smoke, loved the full tobacco flavor on that little jewel. Thanks


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a Dip #2 tonight, with I'd guess a year or twof age on it, courtesy of one of our very own local So. Florida fish, Blueface...hey, Carlos...that was an awesome smoke...thanks, man...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

...SeanGAR

Sean included a VR Clasico '03 in a recent split. I just smoked it and absolutely loved it. Thanks again, Professor.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Icehog3

ERDM Tainos that was out of this world!! Thanks Tom!


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

I had an Oliva "O" Classic Grand Maduro thanks to MR.Madurro.

This was a great smoke. Great flavours, good smoke aroma. Only critisisim was the draw was a little tight. 

Thanks Mr.Madurro!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a Trini Reyes from Raney yesterday. Great from the first puff. A nice (albeit short) treat after working most of the day Sunday. Thanks Raney!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm currently smoking an amazing Trini Reyes thanks to Pinokio.... bro.... what took you so long to send me this, huh?  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a 98 R&J Churchill that was nummy sweet at lunch courtesy of Joed. Thanks Bro.

Smoking a BBF courtesy of the thread starter. Has anyone ever had a bad one of these? MMMM Thanks Rod.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Had a 98 R&J Churchill that was nummy sweet at lunch courtesy of Joed. Thanks Bro.
> 
> Smoking a BBF courtesy of the thread starter. Has anyone ever had a bad one of these? MMMM Thanks Rod.


Awesome... always nice to have a brother enjoy a smoke. I'm glad you are enjoying that BBF... I can only hope it is at least half as good as that Farmie you sent me... and "sent me" are VERY appropriate words.

I have yet to come across something that kicked my behind like that DC... that baby put me down like a rabid dog


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Skip aka One Lonely Smoker

I just lit this bad boy and there is no use waiting to post later... it has already proved itself in about five puffs!

Quite a while back Skip sent me some ISOM sticks and in there was this AF Don Carlos in there and the cello was VERY YELLOW.

Later we talked and he told me that it is from 94... as in 1994 and that it would blow me away.

HE'S RIGHT!

I wish I was willing to take a picture because it is hand rolled heaven and it is smoking so DANG GOOD! Lots of leather & coffee with what would be a firm draw for something with this much age... firm but not loose like most older sticks I have tried. The ash and burn is ruler straight and it is smoother than just about anything I have smoked and yet has more flavor than most NC cigars. I am a little surprised that it is this good considering that I expected to be so great... no let down here, just a surprise that NC's can be this good. It really is amazing what some age can do to tobacco!

Thank you is not enough Skip!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Had a Jose L. Piedra thanks to Germantown Rob last night. I'm not skilled enough with them yet but there's just something different about an ISOM. It was sweet, spicy and very, very tasteful. Great, great smoke. Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Today, thanks to a friend named Jim, I will smoke a Henry Clay Grandes (Honduran) on the way home from work. By the time I get home, wife will already be on the way to her night class and I will have several hours to get rid of the stink. Yummy.:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a LGC Tainos at lunch today courtesy of Seangar. Nice, mild herbal cigar. Best part was middle third it has hints of what will be.

Thanks Sean.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had my first Trini Reyes thanks to Hollywood Dave..Loved it..Thanks Dave!


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a Graycliff Crystal Robusto thanks to Neuromancer. Really good complexed full flavored cigar. I have always wanted to try one of these. Thanks Neuromancer


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a VR Famoso that was outstanding from Buckeye. thanks Chris.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I worked on an 03 VR Don Alejandro last night for almost an hour and fourty five mins. This monster smoke was gifted to me by Scott (Mogleman). Thanks man for a great great smoke. The finish on this thing was mouth watering!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoked my first Sublime last night, courtesy of MikeZ...it was a great smoke, and led me to believe that the Sublimes are just going to get better and better with age....2 hours of bliss....Thanks Mike!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Put a Party Short to ash today at work courtesy of mmblz. Thanks brother! :w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Had a beautiful '98 VR Famoso provided by our resident Klugsy! Just a fantastic smoke. So much smoke and flavor pours out of this bad boy! Nubbed this baby out on the range for lunch! Thanks DK!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks to Jeff's review and all the reply's I had a CAO Brazilian Gol! tonight, and it was fabulous.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I just finished off an A.fuente Gran Reserva From Richard(RPB67). It has been in my humi for 5 months now, so I decided it was time. It was an amazing stick!!! Thanks Richard!!!:w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Had a 05 RASS courtesy of JezterVA.

Steve, I know you said you had gone through the 5er you bought, I hope the one you sent wasn't your last....It was AMAZING!!!

Thank you Sir. Now I only wish I had more, just another to add to the list.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Last night, I enjoyed an AF Anejo that the Floydp's sent in my surgery bomb. It was great! Thanks again you guys! :w



:ms NCRM


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

... sgresso! I smoked a very pleasant MC #4 thanks to a previous trade with Stephen. Thanks pal.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

SvilleKid. Gurkha (1st gurkha!) Master Select Double Corona. A bit on the mild side for my tastes, but a decent smoke. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

scc135 said:


> SvilleKid. Gurkha (1st gurkha!) Master Select Double Corona. A bit on the mild side for my tastes, but a decent smoke. Thanks!


Glad you enjoyed it. Had it for probably 6-8 months, hiding in the humi that is hiding under the bed!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Today I had a fantastic Anejo #48 gifted to me by the illustrious mr. DonJefe!! That baby was prime rib!! MMMMmmmmm! Wonderful from light to nub!! Thanks again Jeff!!


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

It was another great day here in sunny Florida for smoking.

I started the day with a Don Carlos President with my morning coffee. Next up was a 1999 Cohiba Lancero that actually smoked to perfection. A buddy of mine came over and we lit up a couple of Cohiba Corona Especiales from 01. Next up we lit a couple of Upmann Monarchs again from 01. 

The wife came home with dinner and after that I lit up a 1998 Monte 2. I was again in the mood for that Monte flavor so I just finished smoking a 1998 Monte Especiale 1. My last cigar of the day will be an Opus X Fuente Fuente.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Smoked an awesome Boli PC last night thanks to the big dog himself, gabebdog1
Cheers Gabe:al


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a first for me, and it was all good. Thanks to JoeD, I had my first Sancho Panza Beli, from 03 it was. I tasted cream, honey and chocolate throughout 90% of the smoke. I am psyched, having an 00 box on the way. I hope the y2k curse doesn't detract from them.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

I started this St. Patty's day just being lazy as hell, sleeping all day long. Then I started getting productive and had a PAM this afternoon followed with a couple of Beck's. This evening I finished things off with a little gem, a Boli PC and a nice Cab. Oh, how it does feel nice to find productivity before my head hits the pillow!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Put in a solid day at work and polished it off with a Diamond Crown Maximus compliments of Padronme.

*Thanks Kyle*... it was an awesome smoke and made for a great Friday night... it was a nubber!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Last night i had a 5 vegas Gold Churchill thanks 2 mike from Tallahasse..it went good with the Warstiener I was drinkin....lasted over an hour..nice smoke...Thanks Mike!!!! Can't wait for the Shack Herf!!!:z


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Had my first Boli PC (also my first cuban of 06) Last night thanks to JoeD. It was delicious.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Fredster - a 1999 Bolivar Belicosos Finos - First BBF with some age I ever had - Perfect in every way - thank you Fred.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

It was nice enough outside today that I had the opportunity to compare two smaller vitolas side by side, both with some age on them.

First a Boli PC from joed followed by a Party short from ncradioman - thanks guys! Enjoyed 'em both immensely, each with their unique flavors.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Had my first Fuente Between the Lines last night before hockey, compliments of the floydps....it was a creamy delight...Thanks Frank and Anita!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just hit the range and played 9 holes puffing on a smooth '98 Partagas 898 courtesy of our favorite ROCKSTAR!! Thanks again Fred!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Loving every puff of a RASCC I'm smoking right now courtesy of mmblz. Thanks again bro! :w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Had my first Fuente Between the Lines last night before hockey, compliments of the floydps....it was a creamy delight...Thanks Frank and Anita!!


Glad you got to try one Tom and even liked it..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Glad you got to try one Tom and even liked it..


I sure did Frank....I hope Anita shares her wish with you, and you like it too!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Enjoying a Party Lonsdale 5/01 courtesy of Mo the man.Thank you sir, its very nice. I don't think there is a Partagas I don't like. This on is especially good.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Enjoying a Party Lonsdale 5/01 courtesy of Mo the man.Thank you sir, its very nice. I don't think there is a Partagas I don't like. This on is especially good.


It ain't a party without a Partagas!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> I sure did Frank....I hope Anita shares her wish with you, and you like it too!!


Me too Tom, one of those Lusi's is screaming my name man..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had a Bolivar robusto this afternoon gifted to me by Stacey, and it was just plain delicious. Followed by a Boli bonita from Raney after supper. Ain't life grand? Thanks to both of yous.

Doyle


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a VR Famoso 04 sent to me by Joed. Nice looking cigar that burnt perfectly and had a full flavor. The cigar had a wonderfull flavor and a perfect ending. I burnt my fingers on this one. I think this will be my next box purchase.
Many thanks to Joed.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

My first Ashton VSG - very nice, smoked it to fishhook. Thanks, Type-O. Beauty.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

MoTheMan -- Had a '98 Monte #4 Friday evening. Wow, what a great smoke! Thanks again, Mo!


:ms NCRM


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

Yep, definitely missed the point of this thread. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you're missing the point of this thread sir: 

"Re: I had a great cigar today, *thanks to*...."


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

Had a LGC Wavell Maduro sent to me by cquon! Chocolatey, slightly sweet and tons of spice. what a punch in the mouth. Thanks cquon!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

JoeD! An 04 VR Famosos after lunch today that was Fantastic! Thank You!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Spagg(Scott) thanks buddy, I had a Don Lino Africa while sitting back with the cans on listening to Scott's complilation of favorites by King Crimson feeling sublime grooving to some special music and an excellent cigar. Thanks bro..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man am I way behind here, so many great smokes. I've got to write this stuff down so I can give a proper thanks here. 

Thanks to Brent(CBF), tuesday night I had a Fonseca KDT with my coffee that Brent sent and its hard to beat these little fellers for taste and value. 

Dave thanks for the Padron 26 #35 a while back that was perfect.. Great cigar.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

San Cristobal La Punta, thanks to Dave. The weird thing is - someone on another board was asking about cherry flavors in cigars. I thought to myself that I had never noticed cherry in a cigar. One of the replies mentioned the La Punta. So of course, as I smoked it tonight, I couldn't help but think it tasted like cherry. Power of suggestion is a strange thing. Anyhow, pretty nice smoke - not quite as good as the Principes I think, but still very tasty.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Boli #3 from Sean and Annie that hit the spot, thanks so much. Anita has been smoking a Lusi from Tom for what seems like hours, I actually got a few puffs and its just dang tasty. Thanks Tom from both of us..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydp said:


> Boli #3 from Sean and Annie that hit the spot, thanks so much. Anita has been smoking a Lusi from Tom for what seems like hours, I actually got a few puffs and its just dang tasty. Thanks Tom from both of us..


My pleasure!!


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, not today, but Thursday, courtesy of Joe D - smoked one of the Buteras he gifted me with on my way home, accompanied by some George Benson and Robert Cray on the CD, and warm (for NJ at this time of year - around 50), sunny weather. 

Collectively it was a nice, smooth, sweet treat after a tiring day.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

...D Generate gifted me a real nice RASC. It was from 98 i think and it was fantastic. creamy, chocolate, some coffee and spice. A wonderful short smoke. I highly recommend them. It paired very well witha Guinness.

T


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> OK, not today, but Thursday, courtesy of Joe D - smoked one of the Buteras he gifted me with on my way home, accompanied by some George Benson and Robert Cray on the CD, and warm (for NJ at this time of year - around 50), sunny weather.
> 
> Collectively it was a nice, smooth, sweet treat after a tiring day.
> 
> Thanks Joe!


I am glad you enjoyed the cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

TTgirl said:


> OK, not today, but Thursday, courtesy of Joe D - smoked one of the Buteras he gifted me with on my way home, accompanied by some George Benson and Robert Cray on the CD, and warm (for NJ at this time of year - around 50), sunny weather.
> 
> Collectively it was a nice, smooth, sweet treat after a tiring day.
> 
> Thanks Joe!


Hey TT....

Did we happen to mention that Joe is single?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Hey TT....
> 
> Did we happen to mention that Joe is single?


You're too much - way too much!
:r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Thurm15. A St. Luis Rey - series A from 2003 - outstanding. My very first series A and it was fantastic - very smooth and tasty. Thanks


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

K. Hanotia X3 Triple Ligero from Simplified. First one and it turned out to be a really good smoke. I nubbed it pretty good.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Not quite had, more like still having a VR Don Alejandro Oct. 04 with a glass of Port. Pretty refined for an old ******* eh? Update, the VR is amazing. Thank you Joe(carbonbased_al) for making this evening alone with Anita even more enjoyable.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A nice and much anticipated JL #1 courtesy of azherfer. Coming back at you David.. :w


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> A nice and much anticipated JL #1 courtesy of azherfer. Coming back at you David.. :w


Parti PC thanks to a split with Neuromancer.
I was in the mood for a quickie and my wife wasn't.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Smoke a JL Salazar from 8ball in a newbie sampler trade. Man that was a tasty stick - thanks!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Smoke a JL Salazar from 8ball in a newbie sampler trade. Man that was a tasty stick - thanks!


Glad to see that you enjoyed it Reno. I have not dipped into any of the ones that you sent me, Im waiting till I move. That CAO looks damn good though, itll probably be my first choice.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Cliff!!! thanks to you svillekid, i just enjoyed the hell out of a bombed (or as he would call it 'traded') Cohiba Robusto. it was my first and the only thing i love more then a robusto is a habnano robusto!

a fine smoke, got me off on the right foot today, thanks a million Cliff :w


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> Cliff!!! thanks to you svillekid, i just enjoyed the hell out of a bombed (or as he would call it 'traded') Cohiba Robusto. it was my first and the only thing i love more then a robusto is a habnano robusto!
> 
> a fine smoke, got me off on the right foot today, thanks a million Cliff :w


Glad to hear this was a good one!! I got it in a fiver purchase from KingCat, and have been eyeing them, trying to decide if they will live in peace for a while, or die a quick and noble death!! Might have to put one to the test this week!!


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a Onyx Reserve Toro thanks to Toddzilla today. It was my first Onyx reserve. Man, what a great cigar. My new favourite. Thanks man!


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Steve aka Palm55

I have his chubby in my mouth right now... I'm a sick, sick man.

Thanks for the smoke.

D


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

smokepiper said:


> I have his chubby in my mouth right now...


u
that's just WRONG!

:r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

mmblz. A Sancho PAnza Belicosos from 2002. A terrific stick at the end of a lousy day. Thank you.

Isn't it odd how a lousy day always makes a good cigar better - sort of makes it hard to any day to be a complete bust - that's oneof the things I get from Club Stogie.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

CRAZED ONE (Crazyfool)...

It's been a rough night! I mean, how can something I listed under "Motorcycle Parts" on eBay end up listed in "Potorcycle Marts"???

The Cinco "A" you sent sits gently upon my cheek... And a mightyfine smoke it is, my friend!!!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> I smoked a Park Avenue Serie 44 gifted to me by Jeremy as well. I enjoyed it with my morning coffee and a good book (Blow Fly by Patricia Cornwell).
> 
> Thanks Jeremy.
> :w


I had a ISOM Montecristo that was gifted to me by Pnoon, it was my first brush with contraband stogies. Many thanks to you for that one. This will not be forgotten.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

palm55 said:


> CRAZED ONE (Crazyfool)...
> 
> It's been a rough night! I mean, how can something I listed under "Motorcycle Parts" on eBay end up listed in "Potorcycle Marts"???
> 
> ...


 glad you enjoyed it! I also just got done listing a motorcycle part (well Jacket) Ebay owes me 20 minutes of my life back... what a labrynth of confusing questions and uploading 

well im gonna light one up, hop on ebay and see what i can find under 'Dyslectic Hog Riders'


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a smoke tonight to celebrate the life of a dear Aunt, and it was gifted to be by Dave (da klugs). A Taoboda (my first) was the cigar of honor, and what a cigar it was. The first adjective that comes to mind is "chewy"...I just wanted to chew on the cigar while I smoked it. An incredible smoke full of nutty and earthy flavors, perfect draw and burn, complex and long lasting, just a great cigar. Dave, thanks for helping my honor Chiko with flavor and style.  

Much later in the evening (I guess the morning is more accurate), I decided to burn a RASS gifted to me in the Cubam MAW Pif by Steve (JezterVA). It confirmed again for me that RASS in one of the best "fresh" smokes around. It was a great ending for a special if sad night, and made sure it ended on a good note.  

Thanks Dave and Steve!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Not today, but last night I burned a Cusano 10th anni corona from Matt. Was very tasty, enjoyed it more than the crappy PSD4 I tried to smoke earlier.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Smoked a Quai D'Orsay Grand Corona last evening. Was really worried at first as it lit and burned terribly for nearly the first 2 inches. Needed constant fixing and didn't produce much smoke at all. Wierd. Like it was over humidified; but I had it set out for 4 hrs prior to lighting. Could have been disaterous ..... however;


Almost like a whirlwind, all at once it changed! The burn started to even out and it started to produce a better quantity of smoke AND flavor. It really poured it on at the halfway point and as i nubbed it I was sad to put it down. Glad I was driving and it was the only smoke i had with me; otherwise i may have set it down before the change.

Turned out to be a great smoke! Thanks Moglman(Scott)!!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Just finished a PSD 4 from May 05 courtesy of Peter (Pnoon) which turned out to be a terrific smoke. I'd been painting my dining room and doing lawn work all day and decided to chill on the front porch with my windows open smoking my cigar watching the LSU/UCLA game. Perfect weather, perfect cigar and a perfect combination with a few bottles of Budweiser. It's nights like these where I don't know if it gets any better, really... Thanks again Peter!


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> well im gonna light one up, hop on ebay and see what i can find under 'Dyslectic Hog Riders'


I beg your pardon, CRAZED ONE!!!

Yes, I am deranged and derailed... But certainly NOT dyslectic or dysfunctional! (though my wife may beg to differ!)


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

A few days ago I had a Don Lino Africa Duma (Robusto) which was great, thanks to level3. He sent me 2 from a contest I won a while ago and I can't wait to try the other.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finished a Punch Punch gifted to me by the Raneman. 

Damn fine way to start the day!


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Ron thanks again. It was taken into protective custody and properly disposed of. One word WOW. 

I will try and get in next saturday morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Warhorse545.

Bolivar Dominicana Robusto. Now this is what a cigar should taste like (for me). Overtones of sweet, some chocolate hints, a little nutty. Not a flavored stick, but a stick full of flavors!

Thanks a bunch, Stacey.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

FDO Classic cameroon.. I think this one was from TXMatt. NIce change of pace. Game sucked .. cigar didn't.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Warhorse545.
> 
> Bolivar Dominicana Robusto. Now this is what a cigar should taste like (for me). Overtones of sweet, some chocolate hints, a little nutty. Not a flavored stick, but a stick full of flavors!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, Stacey.


Glad ya enjoyed it. And I keep forgetting about this thread. I really need to start using it.

Stacey


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, Mister MaDuroo. For a very good Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Couple last night. Started with a delicious bucanero Texas Star from Stacey, then had a wonderful custom rolled from Matt, followed by a Condega that was quite good (and also from Matt). I must say, it was a damn good night


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

montecristo white this morning thanks to my golfing buddy


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Justinphilly - A trinidad Reyes with morning coffee - It's gonna be a great day no matter what happens next.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a F'ing Awesome Cigar thanks to Fredster. A 1998 VR Famosos. One of the best smokes I have had to date!! Thank you Fredster. Damn, now I am craving a Big Mac!!!

CBF:w


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I had the BEST CAO Black I have ever smoked today.

Thanks to Dr. Stogie Fresh, Thanks David.

If The Doc gives you any tips on how to care for cigars, take em, cause he knows. From the taste and smell prelight, to the cut and burn, this cigar was in the best shape of any I ever had.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a PLPC from Brent(CBF). Been wanting to try these for quite a while. Got to say its different from what I'm used. Very interesting smoke to say the least. I mean that in a good way. Very tasty with an intoxicating aroma. I wish I was better at particular flavors, but alas I suck at it. Thank you sir.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I had an AVO Domaine no. 10 yesterday courtesy of Anthony, a guy that left a bunch of us college kids a gift certificate at our local shop when he went back down to Texas last week. Thanks Anthony!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I need to give credit for two I've had this week. A PLPC and Mag 46 from ComicBookFreak. Both were great smokes, especially the Mag 46! Thanks Brent!:w

Oops, make that 3! I also had a '98 H. Uppman Conn #1 that came from Fredster. WOW, what a cigar!:w Thanks again, Fred!


:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

AZHerfer. I had a El Rey Del Mundo Petite Corona -2001 - wonderful smoke with a cup of home roasted kenya peaberry.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

joed said:


> AZHerfer. I had a El Rey Del Mundo Petite Corona -2001 - wonderful smoke with a cup of home roasted kenya peaberry.


Justin - can you forgive me!!!

This wonderful smoke came to me from Justinphilly - I'm a dummy!! And I'm old and I think my mind is slipping - Sometimes, I wish I hadn't quit drinking so that I had an excuse available when I did stupid stuff like this!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks to Moglman I had a great JL SEL #1 this afternoon. This was the first cigar I"ve had in 3 weeks and it tasted great!!!! Thanks brother.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Put my first PSD4 to ash tonight courtesy of my Portugese brother Shakespeare. Thanks bro!


----------



## Sweet Nectar (Feb 13, 2006)

Tried out a very good and unique maduro last night from Palm55 (yes, Palm 55...otherwise known as Mr. Maduro). It was an El Mejor torpedo. 

It caught me off guard right away with its unique taste. Great start to the cigar; that's where the majority of flavor seemed to be. I don't explain flavors very well, but it's definitely different than any I've had to date and I really enjoyed its uniqueness. 

The cigar smoked extremely slow, which was interesting because it stayed lit very well, had a perfect draw, and produced a very good volume of smoke. 

Thank you Steve...much enjoyed!


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

I had a Puros Indios Pyramide # 1 thanks to Tom (Icehog3) Boy was that a long smoke :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

nickhager_99 said:


> I had a Puros Indios Pyramide # 1 thanks to Tom (Icehog3) Boy was that a long smoke :w


Hope it was long _and_ good Nick!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al! It was a Cabaiguan and it was fantastic! One of the best NC's i've had!  Thanks alot Joe, you have peaked my interest in Pepin. :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Cliff today for the Graycliff Professional, ive now had the entire line and aside from the espresso, this one was my favorite! thanks bro 

and 2 days ago i had a nice Fuente rothschild from Palm55, thanks a lot my friend, it accompanied me on a walk with my wife and daughter while the little one rode her tricycle  good times, good smoke :w


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Joed. A PSD4 from a cab with a tall glass of iced coffee from the season's first pitcher, thanks Joe!


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

CONFESSION: I've been fortunate to have been gifted by several of my BOTLs, though my method of catagorizing such gifts ... In this case there is no question:

CRAZZED ONE (aka Crazyfool)... This Puros is KICK-ASS! (as I write)...You've obviously aged this stump-stick well... The flavor is supurb (nuts & spice)... The burn is damn-nice with ZERO corrections.

I will continue to enjoy this twig, Sir, to the nub (so long as the beer holds out).

Thank you Once Again!

Tha PalmTree


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Dadof3Illinois. I just came in from enjoying a Monte No. 2. Now I see what all the fuss is about. I'd only had two of these previously, and the draw on both was ridiculous. The one Dad sent was ideal, and I enjoyed the smoke immensely.

Thanks again, Daddio.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Just finished a Padron '26 #35 thanks to Hoyohio. My 2nd in this series. Decadently rich and earthy, terrific little smoke. Thanks again Tim!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

A Party Short from Mark here at the pre barn herf. Gotta love that Partagas flavor.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

LFDC compliments of JoeD. Great smoke and went well with my homebrewed IPA. Talk about a nice combination. 



Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jason Love III said:


> Just finished a Padron '26 #35 thanks to Hoyohio. My 2nd in this series. Decadently rich and earthy, terrific little smoke. Thanks again Tim!


 Another convert! Yea, dem things is tasty - yes they is.

Glad you dug it.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Another convert! Yea, dem things is tasty - yes they is.
> 
> Glad you dug it.


you think a regular local store would have them?
i wanna try one.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Kennmon said:


> you think a regular local store would have them?
> i wanna try one.


You might think about trying here. :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14175&highlight=trolling


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Had a lovely (as always) Anejo 48 last night courtesy of Chris (Buckeye). Man I love these things.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> You might think about trying here. :r
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14175&highlight=trolling


haha, thats not what i was going for though 

i knew that they were more exclusive than most cigars, im doubting my hole in the wall shop would have them, so i wanted to hear if others were able to find them in their shops.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kennmon said:


> haha, thats not what i was going for though
> 
> i knew that they were more exclusive than most cigars, im doubting my hole in the wall shop would have them, so i wanted to hear if others were able to find them in their shops.


 Kennmon:

Sure you can find these at local B & Ms. Availability varies; I understand that some folks have problems finding some Padron 64s and 26s with regularity in their areas. And the Padrons don't produce as many cigars as some. But you should be able to find them. A lot of it tends to depend on the shop's relationship with Padron. Establishments who have supported Padron over the years tend to have more stock, with more regualrity and some of the harder to find vitolas. The 1926 #35s happen to be plentiful in this neck of the woods. And they are also readily available from a number of online vendors.


----------



## WetExit (Feb 6, 2006)

It was yesterday actually, but there was no IHaGCY,TT thread. It was a St. Luis Rey reserve churchill provided me generously by Svillekid in a trade about one moon ago. At the end of a hellish week of projects and exams it delivered me smoothly into the sanctuary of the weekend. Nice wrapper that was showing plume...which suprised me for some reason. Lit easy, the burn behaved itself and wasn't once stingy on the draw. It was tasty, and not boring, and I'm glad I chose it to put the lid on the last five days. The End.
Thanks Cliff!!:w


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mark. AKA Mr. Catfishman.


Don Thomas Cameroon. Perfecto #3 I believe. Nice way to kill an hour and a half, lots of smoke, Perfect burn and ash held togather well. Interesting taste and was a little different then I have had before. Enjoyed it a great deal.


Stacey


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had another one of JezterVA's party shorts he sent from a MAW thread. I also had my fiance's cousin along for a small herf and gave him a Party Short which enjoyed that was given by Cameron Couch. Thx guys, thread is here with pics of our herf tonight: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23464


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Drob. A Monte #2. Sometimes, these are so good they make we wonder why I smoke anything else.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a fantastic smoke today thanks to Fredster. A Boli PC from 2000. The smoothest boli I have smoked so far. Thanks Fredster!!

CBF:w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I had a couple great smokes from Mark (catfishm2). The first was a Carlos Torano Signature Series. This was the first one I'd ever had and can say these were a great medium body smoke that I"ll have to pickup a few to keep around.
He also sent me a nice little Cuaba Divino a few weeks ago and I always enjoy these. To me they are a great change of pace from the stronger cigars I smoke.

Thanks again Mark......and I still owe you one.....:fu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I have no idea! I wish whoever bombed me them beee-uuuu-teeee-fullll gurkha's would come forward so i could thank them. If any of you gorillas know who it was, I'm running a tips hotline via pm and am willing to keep you anonymous (the reward is like the powerball, it keeps growing every week)! I had one of the master's selects today and thoroughly enjoyed it right out of the box. So, a here's a big shout out to the botl/sotl who gifted me these:w 
-Pete


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Had a fantastic Boli RC gifted from Tom (Icehog3). This was an amazing cigar. I will blame Tom when I wife asked why I had to have a box.  

Thank you, Brother!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Had a fantastic Boli RC gifted from Tom (Icehog3). This was an amazing cigar. I will blame Tom when I wife asked why I had to have a box.
> 
> Thank you, Brother!!


Glad you enjoyed it Ian!!!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a great cigar from JSabbia today, a PSD4. This was my second, and as with the other PSD4, I loved it!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today, thanks to pnoon. I had a La Aroma de Cuba Marquis. Very nice cigar. Thanks alot pnoon.

CBF:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I had a great cigar today, thanks to pnoon. I had a La Aroma de Cuba Marquis. Very nice cigar. Thanks alot pnoon.
> 
> CBF:w


My pleasure, Brent. Glad you enjoyed it.
I really like those LAdCs. I'm partial to the coronas but the Marquis are tasty, too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Two last night. An unbanded JRT torp from Matt, and a tasty Cuaba from Sean.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

had a 97 Boli PC from Todd on Sat.. Fine cigar it was.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a great stogie tonight thanks to ATLHarp got it from him in my first NST, not sure of the exact name it was an unlabled stick from MR. Bundles line of Cuba's Finest, good smoke, now its time to go to bed.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a great Siglo IV thanks to hollywood. I appreciate the wondrful smoke, now I gotta get some of these. Thanks Dave!

CBF:w


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I had a Tatuaje RC 184 Salamon thanks to VirutalSmitty. An amazing cigar! I smoked it slowly over 2 hours and probably would have gotten another 1/2 hour out of it if I wasn't such a wuss. I was sweating and the world was spinning!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I had an absolutely fantastic smoke today thanks to Joed. An unknown age PSD4.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I had a great cigar today, thanks to pnoon. I had a La Aroma de Cuba Marquis. Very nice cigar. Thanks alot pnoon.
> 
> CBF:w


I had one the other day as well thanks to Peter. Thanks for reminding me Brent.

Thank you Peter it was awesome..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> I had one the other day as well thanks to Peter. Thanks for reminding me Brent.
> 
> Thank you Peter it was awesome..


My pleasure, Frank. 
The only thing better than sharing a good cigar by mail is sharing one in person. 
Some day, my friend, some day.
:w


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Another good one today complements of Mark. AKA Mr. Catfishman. 

Indian Tabac Maduro. Quite nice. Kinda sweet at first and was enjoyable. Thank you Mark.



Stacey


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> My pleasure, Frank.
> The only thing better than sharing a good cigar by mail is sharing one in person.
> Some day, my friend, some day.
> :w


That you can take to the bank brother. I'll spring for the pizza in person this time with one huge smile.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Opusxox - an Opus X of course -I forgot how wonderful this bad boys can be.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I had a great cigar thanks to Palm55... Victor Sinclair Vintage Select... Review in the Non-Habanos section...
Scott


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Just finished a 97 Boli PC thanks again to Hoyohio. Man...smooth round spice, a little honey and cinnamon notes towards the end. GREAT smoke. Wish they could all have this kind of age. Thanks again Tim! :w


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

My pleasure Jerry and Stacey. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

joed said:


> Opusxox - an Opus X of course -I forgot how wonderful this bad boys can be.
> 
> Thank you sir.


 I am glad you
enjoyed it Joe, It was my pleasure. 
.
. 
I have not been very good about marking where gifted cigars came from, a fault that I am correcting now. A big thank you to all the BOTL and SOTL that have gifted cigars my direction.
.
I do however remember who gifted me a nice aged Partagas Série Du Connaisseur No.1 that I shared with my son yesterday. This was probably the tastiest Partagas I have ever had. Thank you Hollywood!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today, thanks to icehog3. A wonderfully, mild Juan Lopez Corona '99. Thanks for this great smoke, Tom!!!

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I had a great cigar today, thanks to icehog3. A wonderfully, mild Juan Lopez Corona '99. Thanks for this great smoke, Tom!!!
> 
> CBF:w


You're more than welcome Brent...glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow. Just had a great HdM Petit Robusto thanks to my overseas brother shakespeare in Portugal. What a great cigar...thanks bro!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I had one of those rare (for me) two cigar days. Just now finished up a very decent RyJ Exhibicion No. 3 from 03 gifted to me by a BOTL about 15 minutes away from me named Chris (Buckeye). Thanks man! We'll have to get together again soon for another Cbus herf.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Dartsinsa. A RP Edge Missle Maduro - a very nice smoke with that rich, creamy maduro flavor. Thank you again


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Was an all Pepin weekend, courtesy of Matt. Smoked a nic heirloom, pepin blue, havana soul, and something else which escapes my mind at the moment.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al. I smoked an Aurora 100 Anos. This is a wonderful cigar. Started out with a nice spicy overtone that reminded me od a good dark Zenfidel wine. Turned creamy and smooth in the middle and finished up with a more subtle spice and woodsy taste. The cigar lingered on my palate and plastered a smile on my face for an hour - at least.

Thank you - a wonderful smoke to unwind from an interesting day.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Opusxox, Thank you very much for the Opus. From my research, looks like a perfection-little bastard that folded me with pepper and leather and knocked me on my a** with the nicotine. I had to have my favorite cat and my smoking buddy on the deck put down on Sunday, so was the perfect smoke to honor him. Skip-I can never repay you for what you did in that swap. By the way, smoked one of the Onyx cigars-think that they were 850's, the original Onyx. Tasted wonderful and realized how the taste of that brand evolved. Paul:z


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Spagg*: A.F. Signature

*drevim*: Boli RC 03

Thanks guys,


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs. My first Quai d'Orsay. This cigar was corona sized and a very enjoyable smoke. Light bodied, not too strong and enjoyable from first light to the finish. Thank you Dave


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a Taboada Double Robo from Joe V.Smitty and a La Fuerza from Justinphilly.Thanks Fellas...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Fred AKA Rock Star. Funny how his name was here when I went to post 


Park Ave. 44. Very enjoyable in this nice Cool Texas Afternoon. Thanks Fred.


Stacey


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Gurkha Centurian Double X thanks dadof3.

I had not had one before and was plesently suprised. Very enjoyable cigar.

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a long lunch in the bar at Shulas. Smoked a wonderful 98 R&J churchill from Joed. Thanks bro. These things are nummy. Got back to the office and lo and behold .... quantity arrrived.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Mi Cubano from Mister MaDuroo. I really enjoyed this smoke tonight.


----------



## NaterGator86 (Apr 21, 2006)

AF Hemi from Mister MaDuroo! Awesome!

I got my winnings from the "guess the meaning of Mr. M'oo" thread, but boy Mr. Moo went well above the call. I was gifted 4 sticks, awesome! 

Thanks :dr :dr 
-----Nate


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Had a long lunch in the bar at Shulas. Smoked a wonderful 98 R&J churchill from Joed. Thanks bro. These things are nummy. Got back to the office and lo and behold .... quantity arrrived.


Love me some Shula's


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Partagas party short from cquon, kick ass man thanks again!!!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great Cigar today thanks to Svillekid!! I had a PSD4 and it was great. Thanks again for this wonderful smoke Cliff.

CBF:w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Today after work I had some time while running around to enjoy a PSD4 that Puffdaddy (Jeff) gave me during the Louisville Herf (at least I think that was when he gave it to me). I haven't had much luck with these but this one was really pretty good. Started on with the "in your face" spice then went into a nice smooth floral flavor.

Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Fred AKA Rock Star. Funny how his name was here when I went to post
> 
> Park Ave. 44. Very enjoyable in this nice Cool Texas Afternoon. Thanks Fred.
> 
> Stacey


you bet my friend....What a coincidink...lol


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Had a wonderful 02 RA 898 from Dave (Da Klugs) last night. Thanks Dave!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Had a great cigar today thanks to drevim! Nice little Best Seller for breakfast. Thanks Ian!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a great cigar last night from Drevim. A Cupido torpedo (torbusto?). It had kind of a sweet taste and was very smooth. :dr 

They don't make these any more, and I appreciate you sharing a rare and limited smoke with me!

Thanks!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

NCRadioman - an Anejo 46, thanks Greg (smooth as silk!) :w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

BBF thanks to MikeZ. Great cigar, wished it lasted twice as long as it did...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Tried my first Vegas A from LeafHog yesterday.
Great smoke, seemed to me (though I know nothing) to just be a smooth and rich tobacco flavor throughout. Maybe Med-Full in strength.

Thanks Hog!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok I'm a little slow, I should have posted this after thursdays S.H.I.T herf
Thursday I had the chance to partake in a great puff puff pass 
Cheers go out to Frank & Anita for a great Banana flavored Philly blunt :al :w 
haha BeerBob was having acid flashbacks, it was freakin hilarious


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Saturday I smoked a Dunhill Mojito from klugs. Hot damn, one of the best i've ever lit.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Had a Padron 64 Exclusivo thanks to DonWeb this Sunday. Man!!! I could get used to those. Very nice, smooth and packed with flavor. Thanks, Don.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> Ok I'm a little slow, I should have posted this after thursdays S.H.I.T herf
> Thursday I had the chance to partake in a great puff puff pass
> Cheers go out to Frank & Anita for a great Banana flavored Philly blunt :al :w
> haha BeerBob was having acid flashbacks, it was freakin hilarious


Ya, and Steve was bogarting the thing.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Had two great cigars the past this past weekend:

Hoyohio (Tim) sent me my first RyJ Petit Pyramide. Now I'm hooked. Nice body, beautiful burn. A new must buy.

Etenpenny (Elliott) sent me my first RyJ Cazadore. Lived up to it's rep. This went great with a Fat Tire Ale. Bold and spicy. Another must buy.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just finished a lovely 01 Boli CG from darkness449. Thanks bro! What a way to spend the waning 90 minutes of your day. Mmmm. This cigar reminds me why I love Bolivar cigars so much!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Saturday I smoked a Dunhill Mojito from klugs. Hot damn, one of the best i've ever lit.


Glad you thought so as well. My favorite cigar. Where the heck can we find a time machine and lay a couple master cases of these back.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Saturday I smoked a Dunhill Mojito from klugs. Hot damn, one of the best i've ever lit.


Sweet!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Glad you thought so as well. My favorite cigar. Where the heck can we find a time machine and lay a couple master cases of these back.


I got faith in ya Sir. Knowing you, you WILL find a way 

Stacey


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

And a Fire PC from NCRadioman. Not as scary as the name implied. Was a nice fine smoke to close out the evening. And I thank you :ms very much.




Stacey


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a first for me; '05 Epicure #2 from Krazieman55; Great cigar with lots of floral and hints of baked potato :r

Thanks Winston


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

AZHerfer. I had a LCH Tainos -2001 production year - absolutely yummy. My first one. Thank you again for your generosity


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon I smoked a Padron 2000...thanks Jeff (Disilluzion). :w


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I am posting here rather than starting a new thread entitled "Da Klugs Tribute Thread." I just had a '99 VR Famoso I got from Da Klugs in my final newbie trade. It was a great smoke. Man, what a few years will do for one of those cigars. Like many of us here, I am indebted to Da Klugs.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

San Cristobal El Principe thanks to Mo (he is the man!), he sold me some great sticks at a great price. Thanks Mo, really enjoyed the little guy, I'm looking into purchasing a box tonight!
-Pete


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Drew Estates LVH Selencio from NCRadioman.


Wow, good little smoke. Stronger then you would think.


Thank you.

Stacey


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Drew Estates LVH Selencio from NCRadioman.
> 
> Wow, good little smoke. Stronger then you would think.
> 
> ...


Your welcome Stacey! Them Selencio's are fine little smokes. I think I'll always have a few of them laying around. Glad you enjoyed it!:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr. MaDuroo and a great cup of coffee too. This morning I enjoyed an AF Hemmingway Signature with some of Mr. M's custom yirgacheffe roast. A terrific combination. Thank you sir.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Icehog3

Smoked a LVH Early Years Silencio. Great smoke!  Big name for such a little cigar. 

Thanks Tom.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

12stones

Enjoying a very nice Padron. thanks again bud.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SDmate said:


> Ok I'm a little slow, I should have posted this after thursdays S.H.I.T herf
> Thursday I had the chance to partake in a great puff puff pass
> Cheers go out to Frank & Anita for a great Banana flavored Philly blunt :w
> haha BeerBob was having acid flashbacks, it was freakin hilarious


 :r :r oh the refined flavor of those little gems...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Drill, I had a great aged ERDM Lonsdale vintage, thanks so much Kerry it was outstanding. 

Anita had a Party Short from dad. She loved it. Thanks Jerry. BTW we shared a few puffs. Yummy..


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

floydp said:


> Drill, I had a great aged ERDM Lonsdale vintage, thanks so much Kerry it was outstanding.
> 
> Anita had a Party Short from dad. She loved it. Thanks Jerry. BTW we shared a few puffs. Yummy..


Frank, you mean she didn't let you have the extra one for yourself???....:r.

I had a great cigar day today. I don't get to smoke very often so what time I get I try to work in what people have sent me in with my regular stuff.

Today was moglman's (Scott) turn. He had sent me some very nice smokes awhile back so I decided to burn them today. First was one of my fav's, Party Lusi from 03, still young but man what a smoke. Then another of my fav's, a Boli PC from 04 I believe.

Thanks Scott they were really good today.

Puffdaddy (Jeff) and I did a trade a week or so ago, he sent me some great looking Pepins. I had one of the blue labels today. Man this thing seemed pretty strong with a load of spice. I liked it but it's not a morning cigar, at least not for me it isn't....:r.
Thanks a ton for these Jeff, I'm going to try one of the others tomorrow.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, I had it on Friday, actually. I just smoked the Parti Lusi that PartagasPete gave me at our little St. Louis get together a couple of weeks ago. Thanks, Tony. It was great. Better than any of the Lusi's I've had from my '03 box.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

my wife. I smoked one of the Monte #4's last night that she gave me for an anniversary gift. 

Thanks Dear, it smoked great!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Gordie said:


> Well, I had it on Friday, actually. I just smoked the Parti Lusi that PartagasPete gave me at our little St. Louis get together a couple of weeks ago. Thanks, Tony. It was great. Better than any of the Lusi's I've had from my '03 box.


John

I am glad you enjoyed it. I think these will be awesome in about two years (If I can keep 'em that long. Again, thank you for setting that up. I really liked that place. Too bad the Ritz did not work out though.

T


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak! Actually it was Wednesday. A Diplo 4 from '02. A great smooth cigar! Thanks! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Seangar. A Cuaba Divino, my first one and definitely won't be my last. Thanks Sean!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks to DonWeb. I had an ERDM from my first NST. Sat out on neighbors front porch w/ a Steel Reserve 211 (quantity x2) and had an enjoyable hour. Watched the last remnants of day turn to dusk. 

Thanks again DW !!!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Justinphilly - a 1983 H.Upmann corona - wonderful cigar - wet leather to start, vanilla and cream with floral overtones and a very complex cocoa and spice finish - I loved it!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

opusxox!! Gave me a '98 Hoyo Short Corona a few months back as a part of my surgery bombs. Had it today and it was fantastic. Everything I was hoping it to be. Thanks so much, Skip!


:ms NCRM


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

icehog3...had a wonderful 03 Boli CG that was like smoking velvet! 

Thanks Tom. I just couldn't shake the "itching" I had to be "tubed"


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

downunderllg (secret santa) -- a gifted (and aged) h.upmann mag50 thats been resting since christmas.

i gotta new favorite!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

zemekone, I smoked a PSD4 he sent me ages ago and it was GREAT.. Thanks Gerry..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

azherfer said:


> icehog3...had a wonderful 03 Boli CG that was like smoking velvet!
> 
> Thanks Tom. I just couldn't shake the "itching" I had to be "tubed"


David, glad you enjoyed it! Hope it gave you the "scratch" you needed!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Had a HdM Petit Robbie the other day that Frank and Anita(Floydp, and the Missus) bombed me with. Was a tasty lil thing!!! Thanks Justus League!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Last Night actually - Icehog3 - a wonderful Partagas de Partagas #1. Excellent cigar. Thank you again


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> Last Night actually - Icehog3 - a wonderful Partagas de Partagas #1. Excellent cigar. Thank you again


My pleasure Joe, I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Last night, thanks to Da Klugs, I had a '92 Monte Joyita. It came in my third & final newbie trade. It delivered what Dave promised it would: big cigar experience in a v. small format. It was wonderful. Thanks so much, Dave.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Fredster, Monte #2 04, thank you Fred, I think:r now I'll have to buy some . Credit card hit big time.

It was an excellent mothers day smoke.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

It was yesterday but thanks to joed I was able to celebrate my brother's graduation from college with a Cohiba Siglo II. Choice, very choice. Thanks Joe.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

12stones said:


> It was yesterday but thanks to joed I was able to celebrate my brother's graduation from college with a Cohiba Siglo II. Choice, very choice. Thanks Joe.


My pleasure - I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Tonight I finally bit the bullet and decided to burn a gifted Taboada Robusto, my first, being gifted I could barely warrant it.

Glad I did, it was amazing!!!

Thank you Sean (Sean9689), this was truly a unique experience.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

*Icehog3.*

Smoked a Graycliff Taco Tom sent me. Great little smoke. Thanks Tom.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> *Icehog3.*
> 
> Smoked a Graycliff Taco Tom sent me. Great little smoke. Thanks Tom.


Glad you liked it Norm, I thought they were interesting little smokes. Ever try an Expresso? I heard one in my humi discussing a possible vacation to Canada.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Glad you liked it Norm, I thought they were interesting little smokes. Ever try an Expresso? I heard one in my humi discussing a possible vacation to Canada.


No. Never tried one. He should be forewarned that its a rather hostile environment for smokes up here. Buggers keep catching fire!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> No. Never tried one. He should be forewarned that its a rather hostile environment for smokes up here. Buggers keep catching fire!


Hmmmm....could be an Expresso taking a ride soon... ;-)


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I had a great smoke yesterday afternoon......my first Cohiba Sublime gifted to me by Moglman (Scott) back in December. Thanks my friend, this was my first Cohiba that I've actually liked. Liked is an understatement!!!!!!

Thanks Scott for such a fine cigar!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a most delicious Hemmingay Best Seller Nattie thanks to MikeZ. 

Mucho Gracias compadre!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Whoops, that's HemmingWAY, not HemminGAY. HAH HAH.

Thanks again MikeZ. My mouth is still ashy


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Whoops, that's HemmingGAY, not HemminWAY. HAH HAH.
> 
> Thanks again MikeZ. My mouth is still assy


Too much information!!  :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

nobody ever gives me anything but a hard time...[just kidding]


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dlevine1 said:


> nobody ever gives me anything but a hard time...[just kidding]


...in that case have one of these :sl.

Now don't say you left Club Stogie empty handed!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Too much information!!  :r


EW man. I didnt even type that right either. I blame it on my frozen hands. The office is chilly.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> EW man. I didnt even type that right either. I blame it on my frozen hands. The office is chilly.


Chilly? Now that's a masculine quality (Seinfeld).

Sorry flux, you know I'm just funnin' with ya.....


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey man don't make me take winstrol and be a e-badass on CS toward you!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Hey man don't make me take winstrol and be a e-badass on CS toward you!


That would be sweet (maduro)!!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks to Klugsy I had a tasty 2005 Fonseca Kadet KDT. 

Yum.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Toddzilla.

Smoked one of the RASS he sent me. It rocked.  Getting a clear idea of what to ask for for father's day.  

Thanks for the great smoke Todd.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

stormin said:


> Toddzilla.
> 
> Smoked one of the RASS he sent me. It rocked.  Getting a clear idea of what to ask for for father's day.
> 
> Thanks for the great smoke Todd.


Glad you enjoyed it brother.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Glad you enjoyed it brother.


Same here Todd. Smoked a Rass from you yesterday. Reaffirmed the greatness in these for me. I've been trying to smoke one a week. For the past several weeks have smoked "the dark polish ones" that really sucked a$$ that we got polluted with in the fall. I keep thinking one of them is going to be real. Maybe Santa will come and help me sort them out. Easter bunny?

Thanks again bro nice cigar.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Thanks again bro nice cigar.


No problem, Dave. They are one of my favorites, and I'm glad you had one you liked! How are the ones from your 50 cab smoking?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Smoked a wonderful '03 Hoyo Du Prince yesterday thanks to our beloved Mr. Klugs!!

Excellent flavors throughout; from start to finish! Was an absolute joy to smoke this out on the deck, firing up some big juicy t-bones with the first grilling of the season!!

Thanks again big brother!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> No problem, Dave. They are one of my favorites, and I'm glad you had one you liked! How are the ones from your 50 cab smoking?


Still resting.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks to hollywood. Had a '05 PSP2 that was great. Thanks alot, Dave!!!

CBF:w


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Also had a Cuaba Divinos thanks to catfish2. Thanks for the wonderful smoke Mark!!!

CBF:w


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a CAO Black from Bonggoy this evening. Very nice. I enjoyed it greatly. That is definatley one to smoke again. 

Thanks!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Had a Partagas PC today from our resident little piggy (Icehog).

Thanks Tom, that was a great little stick. Got quite a bit more punch off of this than the Shorts. Definitely will have to be expanding my Partagas interests.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Had a Partagas PC today from our resident little piggy (Icehog).
> 
> Thanks Tom, that was a great little stick. Got quite a bit more punch off of this than the Shorts. Definitely will have to be expanding my Partagas interests.


Your Partagas experience is gonna expand even more next week Ian! 

Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

1992 H. Upmann Preciosas - What a gorgeous little smoke - Dave, you rock brother......yet again!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Germantown Rob - I am sure someone will remind him tomorrow that we met today - A Bolivar Regent - amazingly tasty small smoke.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Had a nice Party Lusi gifted by Klugs. Always a nice smoke but this one was great while playing golf yesterday afternoon.

My game sucks but the cigar was great!!!!!

Thanks Dave.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon from DonWeb. Thanks a lot, it was a great cigar. Smoked it while watching "Die Another Day" 

Made for a great night.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

A Punch Punch thank to Cliff the Kid 


Was real nice after a day of working cattle. I picked up HUGE amounts of barnyard smells while having it. Tho that might have been from me


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> A Punch Punch thank to Cliff the Kid
> 
> Was real nice after a day of working cattle. I picked up HUGE amounts of barnyard smells while having it. Tho that might have been from me


Stacey, it was probably a Punch Corona Major A/T from an 03 box if I sent it to you! But I agree with your review. I haven't run across a ISOM Punch that I did not like!!! (Doesn't mean I'm going to stop looking for that one that I might not like... Just getting less and less chance that it will happen!!):r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

TTGirl. A Punch Royal Selection #12 - I think. A wonderful cigar to finish a day of cigar bliss


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Stacey, it was probably a Punch Corona Major A/T from an 03 box if I sent it to you! But I agree with your review. I haven't run across a ISOM Punch that I did not like!!! (Doesn't mean I'm going to stop looking for that one that I might not like... Just getting less and less chance that it will happen!!):r


Punch Corona Major A/T. Ok noted. I will figure all this out one of these days  Very relaxing way to end the day at the ranch. Gota figure out what to smoke tomorrow after dinner. We castrated 42 bull calf's today.  Guess what's for dinner tomorrow.

Stacey


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Punch Corona Major A/T. Ok noted. I will figure all this out one of these days  Very relaxing way to end the day at the ranch. Gota figure out what to smoke tomorrow after dinner. We castrated 42 bull calf's today.  Guess what's for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Stacey


Mountain Oysters!!! Fried or grilled??

Sorry, thread jack. this should go in the food section:r


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Just wrapping up a Bucanero Texas Star with mucho thanks to Doyle (Drob), a great pick from his kaboom he sent my way. It's a nice evening in San Francisco (for once!) and I sitting in the garage with my laptop next to the air cleaner finishing this excellent smoke.

Nice dark almost madero like color, with firm, but smooth wrapper. At first, seemed a little light, some touch of spice, and chocolate flavors but great draw, smoooothhhh. towards the middle, creamy, mild to medium body and more spice and towards the end, just a great medium creamy chocolate flavor with more body and great smoke. The ashes stayed light all the way through the nub. 

Geez, wonderful Saturday nite smoke. Thanks again Doyle!!! ok, ok, I guess there are a few things in Texas that I like......

Davis :w :w :w


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

rdcross... a '00 Boli Lonsdale. Was like a PC with a touch of spice, very tasty. Thanks!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

D. Generate-That Tatuaje Cojuno(sp?) was well...fantastic! The flavors were awesome , especially considering how strong (nicotine wise) this thing was. It had an interesing sweet cedar and sweet spice taste. pretty creamy to for such a strong smoke. definately a tier #1 NC!

Thanks for the enjoyable smoke dale. I smoked it while shooting pool and watching the football league playoff game (Watford beat Leeds) wit my son...A great day!
Thanks Dale.

T


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Last night I had my first Partagas Lucy....it was an amazing experience. Thanks dadof3illinois!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a Rock Patel Vintage 1990 churchill last night thanks to Par.

I had an ACID Kuba Kuba thanks to Stormin. (Hey I like, and you don't have to smoke them if you don't)


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Glad you liked it, Matt.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Last night I had my first Partagas Lucy....it was an amazing experience. Thanks dadof3illinois!


Glad you liked it. They are one of my fav Partagas!!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

5 Vegas Limitada that no other then Crazy Fool sent to me. Great smoke that I really enjoyed. I keep getting more and more impressed with this line.



Stacey


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

...*Stig*

Smoked a Bolivar PC last night from Stig. What a great smoke! Thanks Matt!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ComicBookFreak: ERDM CS
pds: RASS

Smoked them both yesterday, both very tasty, thanks!!!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stormin said:


> ...*Stig*
> 
> Smoked a Bolivar PC last night from Stig. What a great smoke! Thanks Matt!


I plan on smoking the one you gave me this week to compare the 3 that I have.:w


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> 5 Vegas Limitada that no other then Crazy Fool sent to me. Great smoke that I really enjoyed. I keep getting more and more impressed with this line. Stacey


Kudos to Crazy for sending you that one. It's definitely a keeper. I've got some sleeping peacefully as we speak. They're the '06 so they need a little nappy poo, but I can't wait to get to those babies !


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Smoked a wonderful '98 Hoyo Short Corona today gifted by Scott(Moglman)!!

Thanks again for the great smokes!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Doyle (Drob) gifted me with this Puros Indios Rothchild. Very nice smoke, a bit on the mild side but definitely a keeper.

Davis


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

And now I know what all of the excitement is about...

Had a Famous 3000 thanks to Cliff (da Kid) and wow... what a great smoke. 

Right from the start... it was one of the most pretty cigars with a wrapper and roll job smoother than any I have seen. Then when lighting it I figured out why I should have paid more attention to that thread on them.... it actually tasted quite Cuban to me for most of the stick... which explained why it stunk like :BS before I lit it  

That is a cigar I would buy (if there were some left)... in bulk!!!


THANKS CLIFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Franksmith said:


> And now I know what all of the excitement is about...
> 
> Had a Famous 3000 thanks to Cliff (da Kid) and wow... what a great smoke.
> 
> ...


I get a little tear in my right eye everytime I see a good review of the robustos, cause I knew, I mean, I really knew, that I should have ordered more than one bundle of this size.

Glad you enjoyed the 3000. I took a chance mailing that one to you, knowing you were drifting heavily to cubans. But I also remember your love of LGC maddies, and thought, what the heck, give Rod a chance!! Sounds like the stick did itself proud!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I get a little tear in my right eye everytime I see a good review of the robustos, cause I knew, I mean, I really knew, that I should have ordered more than one bundle of this size.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the 3000. I took a chance mailing that one to you, knowing you were drifting heavily to cubans. But I also remember your love of LGC maddies, and thought, what the heck, give Rod a chance!! Sounds like the stick did itself proud!


You really should. This is a bit late in comming. But ya sent me one and I smoked it long ago and did like it, alot. So tag this on to the I had a great smoke as well from ya.

Stacey


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

AZHerfer. A SCDH Muralla. Excellent cigar now - will be a real treat for anyone with the discipline to hold on to them for a while - this is a very good smoke today. Thanks for the opportunity to try one.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

joed said:


> AZHerfer. A SCDH Muralla. Excellent cigar now - will be a real treat for anyone with the discipline to hold on to them for a while - this is a very good smoke today. Thanks for the opportunity to try one.


Glad you enjoyed it Joe!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a great Punch SS #1 given to me by Fred (Rock Star). Thanks man, it was a good smoke for sure!


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

CRAZY FOOL...

Past favors are are NEVER forgotten in this part of the woods!

We've had a few hurdles, and I'd given up the "daily" smokes in favor of savings.... Guess we all go through it from time to time!

THAT IS... UNTIL I fired up that Partegas 1875 you sent me a few months ago!

CRAZED ONE.... It was among the two or three most pleasurable cigars I have smoked!!! Mellow... Sweet... Cool-Burning.... 

I could go on... Suffice to saay THANK YOU!!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

joed.

'98 HdM Corona. Wow what a tasty smoke. Just kept getting better and better until I had 3rd degree burns on my hand and lips. Thanks Joe.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

stormin said:


> joed.
> 
> '98 HdM Corona. Wow what a tasty smoke. Just kept getting better and better until I had 3rd degree burns on my hand and lips. Thanks Joe.


Tasty little things aren't they! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CrazyFool!

Paul gifted me my first Royal Jamaican Gold, and I was suprised at how rich the flavor was. The burn and draw were perfect too, despite what I had read on some less than complimentary reviews. I enjoyed this cigar immensely!

Thanks CF!


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

Thanks to Eternal Rider I had one of the Don Tomas Special Editions that he gifted me in my first of every bomb of a wopping 15 cigars. 

Burn was razor sharp all the way through and it was produced a lot of smoke! It was fairly mild all the way until the last 1/4 and then got really spicy!

Thanks Harland!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Wow, just had a Famous 3000 last night gifted by Doyle. Great smoke, nice burn with coffee flavor, very light spice tho it heated up slightly at the end. Thanks again, Doyle.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs - a tasty QdO with my morning coffee, perfect start to the day. Thanks!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I was reminded of how much I like the 98 RyJ Churchills yesterday thanks to a gift by joed. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al!

This may get to be a daily thing for awhile.

The Sancho Panza Non-Plus - I smoked both of them today they were so good.

thank you again Joe.

joe d


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Dandee.

HdM Epi #2. Great smoke. Thanks Dan.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Skip, thanks for the Party perfecto. Dang nice MM.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just couldn't wait to try a Mag50 that azherfer sent me. And boy am I glad I did! Wow, what a smoke. Thanks again David! :w


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Had an awesome RASS from freddy (rock star) that I aquired at our brewer game herf. Thanks alot man!


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Neuromancer 
From one of my first NST's a Monte Cristo Platinum after lunch. Thanks!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jerry,this for Anita. She's smoking the Boli RC you sent. Yes you guessed it she's playing WOW. If she's off thats what she's doing and answering pms for addies. Dad I even got a couple puffs and it was excellent. Thank bro.

And she smoked a 898 from Kurt, kvm the other evening and trully enjoyed it. Many thanks Kurt. 

I just finished another Cuaba Divino from Sean and Annie. Thanks Prof.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Justinphilly for a good Party Short..1 of 2 that ive ever had.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a couple to catch up on -

Sunday afternoon - Short Story - Thanks to *DonWeb *- Great smoke!

Sunday night - Carlos Torano 1916 - Thanks to *FloydP*

Tonight - A. Fuente Spanish Lonsdale - Thanks to *DoctorCue*

Thanks guys for some great smokes!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

galaga - silencio

Toddzilla - San Cristóbal de La Habana - El Principe


Thanks guys. Both great smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak

A Monte #4. It was great, thanks Brent!

:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al

A Toabada Don P. I wish I was good at writing reviews - this stick merits a good one - It was wonderful - different - but wonderful. A person could get addicted to this one.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

RGD. A 5 Vegas Limitada. Excellent cigar; I've yet to find a 5 Vegas that disappointed me. 

Thanks, Ron.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks *azherfer *for the stupendous Cuaba Salomones that I lit up last night. That is a kick-ass Cuban cigar. Great Cuban flavor.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Seangar once again, Cuaba Distinguido! Nummy!!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

...Akatora (Sebastian) from the Eiropean cigarpass. A Hoyo Excalibur 1066 (Dark Night I think) very nice cigar, great dark wrapper, smoked perfectly to the end! Leaves a great aftertaste, overall a cigar I really enjoyed!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Refill.. thank you Phil for the great Diplomatica #4! It was a long day and I really needed a great smoke to sit and enjoy the rest of the evening with Frank.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The Skipper,opusox for an exceptional smoke, a Plasencia Reserva Organica Corona, Anita lit it and I finished it, she doesn't like spicy smokes. hehehe I do. Thanks Skipper for a fine one brother. Tasty as hell.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin. A great BOTL formerly known as Nisiar.

A RASS from Nov 2004 - a gift from the Philly Herf. Excellent smoke. Thanks


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> carbonbased_al
> 
> A Toabada Don P. I wish I was good at writing reviews - this stick merits a good one - It was wonderful - different - but wonderful. A person could get addicted to this one.


:tpd: 
but actually, Altharp wrote a pretty good review on this roller, just today!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> Raisin. A great BOTL formerly known as Nisiar.
> 
> A RASS from Nov 2004 - a gift from the Philly Herf. Excellent smoke. Thanks


Gee, Joe, thanks- but that one wasn't one of mine! The Philly herf is fading in memory, but I believe it was a H.Upmann Connie#1 (98) that you got in that size.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

JoeD
Trinidad Coloniales- that self same Philly Herf. My first Trini, a really great cigar, which inspired me to grab a box of Fundidores. Now I'm hooked on these suburb sticks. (an excellent and slightly less expensive alternative to those custom-rolled:2 !)


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> Gee, Joe, thanks- but that one wasn't one of mine! The Philly herf is fading in memory, but I believe it was a H.Upmann Connie#1 (98) that you got in that size.


I was pretty sure it was from you - but - we exchanged many cigars that day and as my Texas friends would say - I've slept since then!

I both apologize and thank the generous BOTL or SOTL that gifted me this fine cigar if wasn't Raisin.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today, thanks to azherfer a San Cristóbal de La Habana Muralla. This was a fabulous cigar, very good. Thanks alot David!!!

CBF:w


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I had the pleasure to enjoy a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990, thanks to Ron1YY. Thank you bro, it really made me smile and was a perfect smoke from start to finish.

I do have alot more of smokes left, which all comes from Ron1YY  

Thanks Ron


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Refill.. thank you Phil for the great Diplomatica #4! It was a long day and I really needed a great smoke to sit and enjoy the rest of the evening with Frank.


refill, Anita is smoking the small club now, got me a puff or two from it. These things are like candy to me. She says thank ya thank ya thank ya.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

PSS 1 from Rock Stacey.


Great smoke Fred. Thank you.


Stacey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

An '04 Juan Lopez #2 from teeznutz (Troy). By far the best JL I have ever smoked. Thanks Troy!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

IceHog3 . . . after a couple weeks in my humi, I just had to smoke that Sir Winston  

Thanks Tom!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> IceHog3 . . . after a couple weeks in my humi, I just had to smoke that Sir Winston
> 
> Thanks Tom!


You're welcome Rob? How was it, I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You're welcome Rob? How was it, I haven't tried one yet.


Draw was perfect. Flavor started out pretty mellow and increased in intensity - never too strong, even to the nub. Lasted 7 innings on the radio


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Draw was perfect. Flavor started out pretty mellow and increased in intensity - never too strong, even to the nub. Lasted 7 innings on the radio


Cool... I need to break down and fire one up!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pistol* hooked me up with a PSD4 in a trade. Man, was that cigar good. Smooth, tasty and all around enjoyable. My 1st and hopefully not my last.

Thanks,


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The Justus League - A Torano 2004 Tribute robusto. I havn't had one in a while and was reminded how freakin' good these are! Thanks guys!

PuffDaddy - A Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos. Wow! :w 


:ms NCRM


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoking a Partagas right now courtesy of galaga. I think its a corona. Thanks, great smoke.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Smoked a fabulous '03 Bolivar Corona Gigante that was sent to me via the MAW thread by a very generous Moglman!! Thanks so much Scott!!

This bad boy was perfect from start to finish. The classic Bolivar profile, but toned down and much more nuanced than usual. Started a bit mild, but built in to a huge smoke producing mouthful of flavor!! Awesome!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> The Justus League - A Torano 2004 Tribute robusto. I havn't had one in a while and was reminded how freakin' good these are! Thanks guys!
> 
> PuffDaddy - A Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos. Wow! :w
> 
> :ms NCRM


Not a big Torano guy but thats a pretty good smoke. Glad yens liked it Greg. Anita will be glad you did as well buddy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGar!

I smoked a sweet Bolivar #3 Tubo that Sean and Annie gifted me at Jefe's Luhvul herf a few months back....smoked it sitting out on the deck in the sun, and loved it...It kept getting more and more complexity in the flavors as it burned, and the draw and burn were perfect! Think I may pick up some more of these, nice alternative to the Boli PCs...

Thanks Sean and Annie!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

An 05 Vegas Robaina Famoso courtesy of Fredster. A great smoke -- particularly so considering it's youth.

Nubsville baby! Population me...

Thanks Fred!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin.

A wonderful 1998 Trini Fundadore. Smooth - Rich - Flavorful - Terrific!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Trinidad Robusto Extra thanks to a KINGCat......

Great smoke with plenty of smoke and flavor.....I'm loving the Trini line more and more!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow. I just had my first Party Lusi tonight, and it was amazing! I would say it creeped into my top-5 all-time smokes. This one was from 99 and was gifted to me by none other than our own resident Rock Star, one Mr. Fred. Thanks bro! :w


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

azherfer...it was a gift in a trade, Special Reserve Custom Piramides. It's and ISOM that I really enjoyed. I would like to get more of these but they're tought to come by.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Doyle (Drob) who bombed me in my very earliest moments here in CS. Had two great smokes from Drob which I will absolutely get more of...the first is a 5 Vegas A which was incrediblely sweet and creamy, definitely worth the recent hype!! The second was the Alec Bradley Robusto, I think it was the medalist...another great cigar!!

Thanks Doyle, for making me welcome with these fine smokes.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a great cigar today, thanks to....Someone here at CS!

Long ago, when I received bombs from generous Gorillas, I would write down the cigar age, vitola and sender on a list. Then I discovered the blank bands, so I can put that info right on the cigar.

Well, over months and months of humidor shuffling, I have a few Habanos that I just sort of lost track of everything. I had to take a walk tonight for work, so I brought along one of the mystery Habanos. It was a great cigar, woody and slightly spicy, with a perfect draw and burn.

So...thank you for the Mystery Cigar, My Mystery Friend! I enjoyed it immensely!!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I was gifted one Hampa Sweetheart #500 in my first NST with snrscnr2003 (Anitas son). I didn´t know what to except, other than I hoped for it to taste as good as it smells:dr 

The cigar was very good!! Thanks again snrscnr2003


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a Hoyo ISOM and a RASS over the weekend thanks to Stormin and a Litto Gomez thanks to Dr. Stogie Fresh. All were very good cigars. Thank you both. I would have posted this sooner but as the big day gets closer, my life is getting a little more hecktic.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks to floydp I enjoyed a wonderful RASCC last night that was just about perfect. I love these little buggers and this one was especially tasty. Thank you Frank.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Thanks to floydp I enjoyed a wonderful RASCC last night that was just about perfect. I love these little buggers and this one was especially tasty. Thank you Frank.


Glad you enjoyed it Skip! I would say the RASCC and Boli PC are constantly fighting for the title of my favorite small cigar. :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

King James said:


> Had an awesome RASS from freddy (rock star) that I aquired at our brewer game herf. Thanks alot man!





Warhorse545 said:


> PSS 1 from Rock Stacey.
> Great smoke Fred. Thank you.
> Stacey





ToddziLLa said:


> Wow. I just had my first Party Lusi tonight, and it was amazing! I would say it creeped into my top-5 all-time smokes. This one was from 99 and was gifted to me by none other than our own resident Rock Star, one Mr. Fred. Thanks bro! :w


*You bet guys..Glad you enjoyed them..My favorite Cigars..*



joed said:


> carbonbased_al
> 
> A Toabada Don P. I wish I was good at writing reviews - this stick merits a good one - It was wonderful - different - but wonderful. A person could get addicted to this one.


*Im with ya on this one Joe..Had one last week and was outstanding.. I had to PM Joe it was so good. It was the strongest one ive had as well..I think Joe is making Taboada double up on the Ligero now.:r*


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, to continue the thanks to Joe (carbonbased_al), I enjoyed a 98 Sancho Panza Non-Plus, from Joe's contest. This is one of only a couple cuban SPs I've tried, really enjoy the taste, very unique to the brand.

Thanks Joe!!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin. I smoked a punch SS#2. Even if I didn't know what it was called - 

a rose by any other name... you know the rest. Thank you my friend


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Had a small VSG thingamajig courtesy of txmatt!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I just finished a "Royal Jamaica Parklane" which was very sweet and smooth. RonYY1 gave it to me as a gift, thanks bro!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I had an '00 BBF tonight thanks to Da Klugs from my third and final newbie trade. An excellent smoke, perfect draw and burn, still a powerhouse, but refined compared to the more recent production BBF's I've smoked.

Do you wonder if Klugsie ever gets tired of being thanked? I hope not.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I also had a cigar tonight courtesy of Da Klugs, a 00 VR DA. Loads of pure tobacco flavor came out while I was watching game 1 of the NBA Finals.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Thanks to floydp I enjoyed a wonderful RASCC last night that was just about perfect. I love these little buggers and this one was especially tasty. Thank you Frank.


Glad you liked it Skip, Mar05's. I had one last night talking to Mark and Josh on skype, they do seem to be smoking pretty good.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

stormin!

A Boli RC and a RAscc and a Monte #4. They were great! Thanks.


:ms NCRM


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Today I had a JUN 05 Boli PC thanks to atrade I did with Jsabbi01 a few months ago. Twas great! Thanks man.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DogwatchDale, a Ancient Warrior that was awesome, thanks brother..


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoking a SLR A courtesy of sirxlaughs. This smoke rocks! Thanks Bruno!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....NCRadioMan!

Greg sent me a couple Ramon Allones Belvederes in my UFC winnings. Smoked one today, and it was easily the best MM I have ever smoked. Great taste, great burn, great quick cigar...Thanks Greg!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoked a Camacho SLR from galaga today. Thank you, great smoke!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> ....NCRadioMan!
> 
> Greg sent me a couple Ramon Allones Belvederes in my UFC winnings. Smoked one today, and it was easily the best MM I have ever smoked. Great taste, great burn, great quick cigar...Thanks Greg!!


You're welcome, bud! Glad you liked it, I rather enjoy these too. :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> stormin!
> 
> A Boli RC and a RAscc and a Monte #4. They were great! Thanks.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Those Boli RC's are tasty!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had an 04 RASS on Saturday courtesy of Rock Star. It was yummy Fred, thanks!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not today but Saturday morning.
I enjoyed a nice '01 RyJ Corona courtesy of Bonggoy. It was a bit of slow starter, but I'm glad I stuck with it. I usually let newly acquired sticks to sit in my humi for sometime, but I didn't this time. Although it's not always the case, it's great when when you get something that looks and smokes like it had been well taken care of. 
Thanks again Bonggoy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

...djmoniz!

Went to a family function yesterday, and smoked a '00 BBF that Dion bombed me with recently..what a great smoke, a totally different cigar with some age.

On a side note, I brought two '05 BBFs for my cousins to smoke....they are occasional cigar smokers but haven't had much Cuban experience. My cousin Pete and I smoked ours while playing Beanbags (which the O'Keefes so lovingly refer to as "Cornhole")....then I find my other cousin has given away his BBF to another party goer and instead smokes his own NC $3 RyJ....oh, the humanity!!

Anyway, thank you Dion...great smoke!!


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a Vegas Robaina Famosos today thanks to Joed. Probably my third favourite cuban now, first being Boli PC and second being Hoyo Epicure #1, which were also thanks to Joed


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Millow said:


> I had a Vegas Robaina Famosos today thanks to Joed. Probably my third favourite cuban now, first being Boli PC and second being Hoyo Epicure #1, which were also thanks to Joed


Cool - makes me feel good when I hear someone likes the smokes I picked out to send them - thanks


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> DogwatchDale, a Ancient Warrior that was awesome, thanks brother..


'bout time you smoked that bad boy! Glad you liked it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al.

An H.Upmann - don't know which one - From the Jersey Herf. Cello wrapped -I am guessing very well aged - excellent smoke - full flavor that you don't find too much anymore.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> carbonbased_al.
> 
> An H.Upmann - don't know which one - From the Jersey Herf. Cello wrapped -I am guessing very well aged - excellent smoke - full flavor that you don't find too much anymore.


Was an 83 upmann, dun remember the size :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Was an 83 upmann, dun remember the size :r


It just keeps getting harder and harder to put something together to send back - Hard - but I'm working on it!

That was a very nice cigar - thank you again


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Had a great smoke tonight thanks to Lopez, who sent me this in my first newbie pay it forward. Padilla Miami 8&11 robusto. Almost a 2 hr smoke for me-okay, I am slow Had to relight twice, but overall a smooth draw and full flavor-very tasty. Lopez has a good grasp of the slippery slope, I think-thanks mi amigo.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Par.

I had a really great PSD4 last night and a RP 1992 Vintage tonight. Both courtesy of Par. Both awesome smokes. Thanks.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a 98 Punch DC last night courtesy of joed. It started off with somewhat of a tight draw, but then opened up considerably. Great flavor too! Thanks Joe!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Rock Star -- A Psd4 won in a contest. Great smoke, thanks Fred!

Seangar -- The Prof that can't count. A 98 SP pc. Wow! Teriffic, thanks!!


:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....da klugs!

Smoked a Ramon Allones 898 from March of '02....unlike the first RA 898 I smoked, this one had a perfect draw and burn, and was a nutty, woody delight! 

Thanks Dave, a great relaxing cigar after a morning of yard work!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

OpusXOX - shazaam...

La Aurora Cien Anos. Short and sweet - dag, nice smoke Skip. Thanks.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Fredster, Ian(drevim). 

Fredster, Anita smoked a BBF 98 last night while I had the Boli pc from 98. Very very nice, thanks Fred. 

Ian, I just finished one of the AF Sungrowns yens gifted me at the L-vill herf. Getting even better each one I smoke. Thanks buddy.. Anita had one of the Short story's recently as well, she loves them thangs.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I had a 98 Punch DC last night courtesy of joed. It started off with somewhat of a tight draw, but then opened up considerably. Great flavor too! Thanks Joe!


I enjoyed the same smoke from joed at the last CNJ weekly herf with similiar results. Almost THREE hours of sweet Punch flavor! Thanks Joe. :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Franksmith said:


> I thought it would be nice to have a thread where we all could make a quick "thanks!" for a gifted stick we smoked.


I've been having some very good sticks thanks to:

DRob
Mr Maduroo
LongAshes
Pegleg
ChrisB
RHarris
KomputerGuy
Lou F
ChigaRay

and three or four others who I can't remember without looking it up in the address book. And then there's the people who have similar tastes to mine who might post something impressive about a stick I've never tried, causing me to pick one up at the local. Hell, every cigar review and cigar-related post I read here lends some weight to my decisions on what to purchase next. So pretty much thanks to everybody who smokes cigars, and writes about it in a place where I can read it publicly.

Thanks!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

floydp said:


> Anita had one of the Short story's recently as well, she loves them thangs.


Anita has good taste. I liked the ones I bought so much I went back and bought the rest of the box. I couldn't find them online. I wonder if Mr. Hemingway would mind if the ladies like his namesake cigar. He was, after all, a 'man's man.'


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> Fredster, Ian(drevim).
> ...Ian, I just finished one of the AF Sungrowns yens gifted me at the L-vill herf. Getting even better each one I smoke. Thanks buddy.. Anita had one of the Short story's recently as well, she loves them thangs.


You are very welcome!!!

I need to extend a thank you to Joe (carbonbased_al), I just finished a Cohiba Sublime (my first Cohiba)...WOW!!!

Not sure that counts as a review, but that was all that came to mind.

Thank you, sir!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Crazy Dave Azherfer...Custom DC..Nubbed it..Thanks bro..


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

DA KLUGS!!! I smoked my first VR DA Yesterday. Excellent Cigar! Thanks Dave.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Once again, thanks to Da Klugs. I had the VR Farmie he sent in my last noob trade. What a smoke. It went from strong eathy leather to mild to hearty full-bodied flavor. A real treat, and many thanks, Dave.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Azherfer *- A big thanks for the Cuaba's that my dad and I smoked this weekend. They were great!

*Drevim *- Tampa Sweetheart - Nice smoke. Enjoyed it with a James Bond movie.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Had a nice '01 Fonseca #1 as part of the maw/pif package from Bonggoy. Have tried a few from the line, but this one was actually more flavorful than the others I've tried. Thanks again bro.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....kurtdesign1!

Craig doesn't post here often, but does check in to visit. Tonight I had my first Forbidden X, which Craig gifted to me last summer at a herf my had at Fox'n'Hounds in Schuamburg IL.

Lit this one up for Game 7 of the Stanley Cup Finals...great choice. Perfect burn and draw, gobs of smoke with intermittent flavor changes. Black cherry, honey and cashews were among the most prominent. Not as much of an a$$kicker as some of the Opus I've smoked, but a great cigar nonetheless!

Thanks Craig!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Seangar! An '02 RyJ Beli. Simply fantastic, thanks!:w


:ms NCRM


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan...a Oliva Master Blends II. This was the first NC in quite awhile that has really impressed me. Thanks again Greg.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jerry(dado), a big arsed 64 Anni he gifted me at the L-ville herf. Excellent smoke that took an hour and a half, enjoyed every inch, thanks brother..


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I have been out of touch for the last 2 months, so it has taken awhile for me to post this. I had a great cigar (actually 3 PSD4s) from a great guy named Corey. The first one was rolled a little tight, but the other two smoked wonderfully right down to my charred fingers. I now understand where DaKlugs is coming from.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

ResIpsa

He answered my NC MAW/PIF a couple weeks ago. Last night I pulled out the K. Hansotia Triple Ligero X3. It was a solid medium bodied smoke with hints of tobacco, leather and cedar that was quite smooth on the palate. Not much change in the flavor or any thrills in this stick, but that isn't a bad thing in my book if the flavor is enjoyable, which this one was.

Thanks again ResIpsa!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My secret santa!    

Burned a freaking great LaChina belicoso last night!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Smoked my first NC in a while, an OpusX DC courtesy of my hometown herf buddy Buckeye. Wow, what a smoke! Thanks Chris!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I smoked an OpusX tonight too! This one was from Skip, was excellent, haven't had an opus in awile. They have quite the distinct taste too em.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I smoked an OpusX tonight too! This one was from Skip, was excellent, haven't had an opus in awile. They have quite the distinct taste too em.


It was meant to be! :r

They are very different, in a good way. The first Opus I had I didn't care for too much, but this one had a couple of years on it, and was spot on. :dr


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today, thanks to ATLHARP!! NCRM and I met up with Andrew while he was here in NC. He gifted me a WOAM and a HDM Epi #2. Both were fantastic smokes, as was the company. Thanks Andrew!!

CBF:w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> I had a great cigar today, thanks to ATLHARP!! NCRM and I met up with Andrew while he was here in NC. He gifted me a WOAM and a HDM Epi #2. Both were fantastic smokes, as was the company. Thanks Andrew!!
> 
> CBF:w


Yeah, the bastage was handing out WOAM's like candy. Thanks again Andrew!

:ms NCRM


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

DREVIM...He gave me a Padron Serie 26 #35 Maduro a couple of weeks ago, and I just got a chance to burn it. 
He told me about the box two weeks ago on a Thursday, so I planned on picking up a couple to try. I talk to him the next day and he had went and bought the whole box (didn't surprise me)! Being the generous guy he is, he gave me one to try. I just got done burning it, and Holy Chit that is one heck of a stick! What a powerhouse of a little stick it was. Thanks so much for the awesome smoke Ian!

.......NUBBED......


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Par.

Smoked a HdM Petite Robusto on Thursday night - one of my favorites. 

Then a Fuente Reserva Limitada Europe Version on Friday night. Wow what a nice smoke!

Loved them both, Thanks Par.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I got a few thank yous to hand out,

Joe(virtualsmitty) a VR Farmie that was awesome friday night skype herfin with the fellas. Thanks Joe

David(azherfer) For a Cohiba CE that kicked some buttocks. Great smoke to say the least. thanks David.

Ron(RonYY) Big ole El Rico Habano while herfing saturday night, I was very impressed, this was a very tasty smoke, thanks Ron.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Par I had a Fire by Indian Tabac robusto thanks to you that I enjoyed.

Stormin, I had a Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished thanks to you that was great as well thanks.


I also want to thank some people ahead of time for some smokes that I am going to send to their fiery demise next weekend and wanted to thank some people in advance since I will be quite busy getting married. I have decided that my line up for smokes for the special event will all be gifted cigars so thank you all in advance. I will be smoking the following from the following people.

Partagas Limited Reserve - From my fiance
Montecristo #2 - Which I believe was gifted to me from someone on another board, (I appologize if I misslogged this in invetory)
Custom Rolled ISOM - PaulMac
Partagas 150 from - 699Sonarmen
Tatuaje - Dr. Stogiefresh
Cabaiguan - Onlyonerm
CAO Sopranos Boss - Fpkjr

The wedding weekend and 4th of JUly holiday will be filled with some wonderful smokes gifted from several incredibly generous BOTL's. I thank you all in advance and will be thinking about you all with everyone I smoke as the day draws near. Thank you all very much.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jgros001!

Jeff sent me a La Aurora 100 Anos a couple months ago in the NC MAW Pif, and I smoked it tonight watching Deadwood. Slightly peppery, earthy and rich, a very nice cigar, one of the better NCs I've smoked. Perfect draw and burn, lots of smoke, a damn fine cigar.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a 00 VR Classico tonight courtesy of -- you guessed it -- joed. I really don't think VR makes a bad cigar! This one was no exception...thanks Joe.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> jgros001!
> 
> Jeff sent me a La Aurora 100 Anos a couple months ago in the NC MAW Pif, and I smoked it tonight watching Deadwood. Slightly peppery, earthy and rich, a very nice cigar, one of the better NCs I've smoked. Perfect draw and burn, lots of smoke, a damn fine cigar.
> 
> Thanks Jeff!


PaulMac gave me one of those, sounds like a good smoke.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I got a famous 3000 torpedo from SvilleKid as part of an NST -
WOW it was really, really tasty.

Bad news is those are out of stock .

Thanks for the smoke!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I smoked an CAO Criollo today thanks to Ron1YY, thanks bro! I also posted an review of it.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

DonWeb

05 RASS. I know I should give it longer, but it just looked so good. Prelight draw had a nice tobacco flavor to it. This flavor lasted throughout. Also had a creamy taste that started on the second third. Even though it was young, it tasted great. :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a great, er, make that 5 great cigars thanks to Da Klugs and opusxox.

80s Davidoff
70s Monte Especial
70s Flor de Cano
70s Partagas Eminentes
70s handmade Quintero Churchill

Thanks just doesn't seem enough! But thanks Dave and Skip! It was fun herfing with you two.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

DaveC! An '01 Punch SS #2. Wow, what a great cigar. I didn't want it to end. 

Thanks for the experience, Dave! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I am smoking my first Trinidad -- a Fundadores -- right now courtesy of Skip. What an unbelievable cigar. Thanks Skip!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs...98 JL Sel. #1. It was a great smoke, woody with a mixed in creamy tobacco taste. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

My stepdad, a fellow cigar newb, gave me a La Unica #300 to try out. I don't know how popular they are or anything, but it was definitely pleasing to this inexperienced pallate. Even burn, nice easy draw, and was complimented nicely by a glass of iced tea.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoked a RyJ cazadores thanks to Studentsmoker last weekend. Awesome, thanks Paul. 

LVH Silencio thanks to galaga. Really great smoke, thanks Rick. Smoked a few of these from various BOTLs and like them very much. Thinking of buying a box, but when I checked at the B&M they didn't have any. I'll have to get them on line I guess.

Thanks for the great smokes fellas!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just got done with an 01 BBF which Skip gave me. Yum yum, thanks Skip!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Finished up an '05 Party Short - gifted by Tom (IceHog3). Enjoyed it w/ a cup of coffee (homemade 100 proof Kahula as sweetner) !! Damn Tom....that thing was an awesome smoke for a little thing !!!!! 


Thanks again !!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

My great bud in TX who sent me a 5ver out of the blue. She know's who she is though she'll probably never read this forum. Truly one of the most postive people I know. Once we went out to an Island and we both smoked some ISOMs and drank fantastic beer (IPA). I really can't get into the rest of the goings on, however.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> Finished up an '05 Party Short - gifted by Tom (IceHog3). Enjoyed it w/ a cup of coffee (homemade 100 proof Kahula as sweetner) !! Damn Tom....that thing was an awesome smoke for a little thing !!!!!
> 
> Thanks again !!


Yeah, they're good little buggers, ain't they? 

Glad you enjoyed it Andy!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had an 04 Sig II last night courtesy of joed that was just nummy. Thanks Joe!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I had an 04 Sig II last night courtesy of joed that was just nummy. Thanks Joe!


Glad you liked it!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I had the opportunity to smoke a Ramone Allones Belvedere yesterday. Just a great little machine-made from our favoite island locale. Smoked much more like a hand-made than any mm that I've had in recent memory. Hints of classic RA flavours and an easy smoke from start to finish.

Thanks much to NCRadioman! Much appreciated!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Had a really nice RASS last night courtesy of Rockstar. 

Thanks Freddy!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Last night I had a 1999 JL#1 from Da Klugs to kick of my vacation. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I had the opportunity to smoke a Ramone Allones Belvedere yesterday. Just a great little machine-made from our favoite island locale. Smoked much more like a hand-made than any mm that I've had in recent memory. Hints of classic RA flavours and an easy smoke from start to finish.
> 
> Thanks much to NCRadioman! Much appreciated!!


You are welcome, bro!

I had an '01 JL #1 sent in a pif from germantownrob. It was great. I think these are underrated.

:ms NCRM


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

Had a nice little Consuegra thanks to the newbie bundle sampler that was sent me by catfish -- many thanks man, it was a very enjoyable smoke! great way to end my night last night.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Rick (Galaga) - La Aurora Prefidios / Ruby - Maduro

Very awesome smoke ! Enjoyed it at the pool w/ a nice cocktail. 

Thanks again !!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB and Puffy69!  

Smoked a Saint Luis Rey Serie A from Rob, it was a great smoke that reminded me somewhat of a Partagas flavor...had that little twang to it. Smoked perfectly, even during Hurricane winds!  

Later smoked a Por Larranaga PC from Freddy...though very young, it has a good smoke and gave hints of what it will become with a little age.

Best part of both cigars was the company....Freddy, Rob and Chris....thanks guys!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

last eve was a Torano 1916 thanks Icehog.It was :dr ...Dave


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dlevine1 said:


> last eve was a Torano 1916 thanks Icehog.It was :dr ...Dave


Glad it was good to you, Dave!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Had a great Monte #2 last night thanks to MoTheMan! Excellent cigar!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

2004 Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No.50
_courtesy of Buckeye
-----------------------_
Damn, Chris! This is a hell of a cigar...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Drevim, a nice Party Short!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> RenoB and Puffy69!
> 
> Smoked a Saint Luis Rey Serie A from Rob, it was a great smoke that reminded me somewhat of a Partagas flavor...had that little twang to it. Smoked perfectly, even during Hurricane winds!
> 
> ...


you bet man..anyone with his own radio station deserves good smokes and company. .I had a 60rg custom from dave klugster from the MAW. Man dat was good..thanks bro..


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

... Crazyfool...

It sat in the box for a few months... I approached it with trepidation, in light of the the rather spicy wrapper... But that darned CAO Brazilia blew me away!!

Is there a better cigar on a summer night with a dark beer?

I doubt it!

Thanks, Crazed One! Keep your head in the air, and your knees off the tarmac!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Had a wonderful Cohiba Lancero with some age today courtesy of ToddziLLa. Thanks Todd.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I had a Partagas corona today thanks to galaga. Thanks Rick, very nice smoke.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Had a wonderful Cohiba Lancero with some age today courtesy of ToddziLLa. Thanks Todd.


No problem Skip! I need to get around to trying one of those one of these days... :r

I had an 03 ERDM Choix Supreme today courtesy of buckeye that was just amazing. Love these things young, love 'em even more with a little age. Thanks Chris!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ToddziLLa said:


> I had an 03 ERDM Choix Supreme today courtesy of buckeye that was just amazing. Love these things young, love 'em even more with a little age. Thanks Chris!


LOL... Had an 04 Siglo VI today courtesy of Todd. Working our way through those Columbus herf sticks, n'est pas?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoked a Monte 2 from Dandee. What a great cigar! Thanks Dan.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just finished up a Monte Joyita gifted to me from opusxox. Wow, what a powerhouse in such a small package! Thanks Skip!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I am half way through a Ramone Allones 898 2002, a stick I have not had before today. This baby is on! Thank you Scott (moglman). Part of an amazing selection received in the MAW-PIF.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Watchin the fireworks in the hood and smoking the Graycliff Expresso sent by Icehog3.Tom this thing is freakin awsome!Thanks(again)...Dave


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dlevine1 said:


> Watchin the fireworks in the hood and smoking the Graycliff Expresso sent by Icehog3.Tom this thing is freakin awsome!Thanks(again)...Dave


Those and the Anejo Sharks are my two favorite NCs Dave...glad you enjoyed it like I do!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*drevim*, yummy RyJ Corona that made my July 4th grilling even better.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had 2 nubbers..Cueto Custom from Dave Azherfer and Cohiba Esplendido from Resipsa Vic...Thanks Dudes..Made my 4th of July..


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

opusxox - a 98 RyJ Corona that he sent with the blind tasting sticks.
Delicious - best RyJ I've had...
Thanks Skip!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Watchin the fireworks in the hood and smoking the Graycliff Expresso sent by Icehog3.Tom this thing is freakin awsome!Thanks(again)...Dave


Also toasted the Expresso, also gifted to me by Tom! Also tasted most excellent to my noob tastebuds. Once again, thanks Mr. Hog!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Also toasted the Expresso, also gifted to me by Tom! Also tasted most excellent to my noob tastebuds. Once again, thanks Mr. Hog!


You're welcome Vic.....now don't you and Dave go cornering the market on Expressos!! 

Glad you liked it Brother.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Had a '98 Sancho Panza from JoeD and an OpusX from Icehog3.

Awesome smokes, thanks Joe and Tom.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> Had a '98 Sancho Panza from JoeD and an OpusX from Icehog3.
> 
> Awesome smokes, thanks Joe and Tom.


You're welcome Norm, and congrats on Post #1000. 

I'm not sold on the Opus, I actually prefer the Anejos, but a lot of Gorillas disagree.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

stormin said:


> Had a '98 Sancho Panza from JoeD and an OpusX from Icehog3.
> 
> Awesome smokes, thanks Joe and Tom.


My pleasure - glad you liked the SP


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Smoked a Partagas PSP2 (Sunday) that IHT gave me at the Okie herf last spring.

I was on Skype with joed, Frank, & that douchebag PaulMac, among others.

It tasted like a Cuban.......imagine that. Nice cigar Greg, thanks!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks to Ironfreak, who sent me one of his favorite smokes, the 5Vegas A...what a great smoke! At first I thought it was to full bodied for me, but it mellowed out a bit and maintained a medium to full smoke throughout. Thanks for the nice long smokey smoke-just the way I like 'em


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just finished up my first Party 898V courtesy of ESP. This one was from 96. Thanks Morad, it was wonderful!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Had an 04 BBF courtesy of opusxox (Skip) and an 06 PLPC courtesy of Rock Star (Fred) tonight. Thanks gentlemen...both were lovely smokes and nubbers!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> opusxox - a 98 RyJ Corona that he sent with the blind tasting sticks.
> Delicious - best RyJ I've had...
> Thanks Skip!


Glad you enjoyed the R&J Julian. They can be tasty.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Just finished a wonderful 2003 H. Upmann Monarca tubo gifted a while back from Holywood (Dave). Thanks brother.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

had a nice flor de oliva maduro thanks to mark (catffish) -- thanks again amigo!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

cb25 said:


> had a nice flor de oliva maduro thanks to mark (catffish) -- thanks again amigo!!!


My pleasure...glad you likes it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....Drevim!!

Ian gifted me with some Nicaraguan 3000s in April (along with a bunch of other smokes), and I lit one up last night for the UFC fights over at a buddy's house. Great burn and draw, medium bodied with an earthy, slightly peppery taste, and gobs of smoke! It hit the spot after two double burgers and two brats, a great post BBQ, pre-fight cigar....Thanks Ian!!


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> My pleasure...glad you likes it.


oh the pleasure was definitely all mine...was a new smoke to me, which makes the experience a lot of fun as well.

gave me the urge to get in on the newbie sampler thread and get a first trade done, so i can "expand my horizons" a bit more


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a lovely 03 H. Upmann Monarca tonight courtesy of my close friend buckeye. Feel free to take a look at my review of it. Thanks Chris!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I had the Royal Jamaica Oro Rojo Parklane this evening gifted to me by Doyle (Drob), a nice full flavored stogie with much smoke...salted this away until today..unusual in that it had two capped ends, one a torpedo and another with a triple cap, I cut the torp and smoked from the cap end....thanks again to Doyle


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

5 Vegas Limitada 2005 received from White57Jimmy in a NPIF most excellent, will have to look into these.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Had some really great smokes while on vacation last week from:

Galaga
Dandee
JoeD
Icehog3
Par
StudentSmoker
Puffy69

Thank you Rick, Dan, Joe, Tom, Par, Paul and Freddy.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al.

I smoked a Toboada Double Robusto gifted to me during the recent NJ Herf.

This smoke was awesome.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

RGD !

*El Rey Del Mundo Robusto* from a "Newbie Cruise Missle". My first and definitely not my last. This one was buttery smooth. Thanks Ron.


----------



## risky_business15 (Jul 4, 2006)

I enjoyed a beautiful habano R&J from Joe. Very smooth smoke. Aweome golf smoke. MMMMM...Dammit I want one now..The Diz:dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra....Media Noche...Long lasting...nice even burn....

Thanks to Myself...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

stormin said:


> Had some really great smokes while on vacation last week from:
> 
> Galaga
> Dandee
> ...


Your more than welcome..

i had a Sublime from Tom..Now i know why they call them that.. Thanks Icehog


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i had a Sublime from Tom..Now i know why they call them that.. Thanks Icehog


Nothing is too good for our resident Rock Star....glad you enjoyed it Freddy!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> ....Drevim!!
> 
> Ian gifted me with some Nicaraguan 3000s in April (along with a bunch of other smokes), and I lit one up last night for the UFC fights over at a buddy's house. Great burn and draw, medium bodied with an earthy, slightly peppery taste, and gobs of smoke! It hit the spot after two double burgers and two brats, a great post BBQ, pre-fight cigar....Thanks Ian!!


Anytime, Brother!! It really is a bundle stick that is a level above. Along with the TS bundles, some of the best NC bundles out there.

Glad you enjoyed it. Too bad the first draw outlasted the Shamrock fight :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Too bad the first draw outlasted the Shamrock fight :r


I wish they had let it go about 5 more elbows....that might have shut Ken up for good....


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I got some catching up to Do thanking people for a great smoke

So thanks.....

DonWeb - Monte Especial '01(one of the best sticks I have had)

Pnoon - Monte #4 '05 (Damn good smoke, i am falling in love with Monte's)

Floydp - PSD4 '05 (you were right frank these babies are on. The previous 2 PSD4's i have had one was fake one was sick. This changed my mind on the PSD4.)

icehog3 - VR Clasicos '00 (VR is another one of my Fav's and this stick didn't disappoint damn good! This stick had been in the humi a while mmmmm)

drill - Monte joyita '91 ( good Lord who who think suck a small stick would be so good!)

MoTheMan - Siglo I '99 ( Best Cohiba I have had so far)


I think that catches me up for the last 2week.  

I want to thank each and everyone of you for the wonderful smokes. They were each very exceptional!

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> icehog3 - VR Clasicos '00 (VR is another one of my Fav's and this stick didn't disappoint damn good! This stick had been in the humi a while mmmmm)
> 
> I want to thank each and everyone of you for the wonderful smokes. They were each very exceptional!
> 
> CBF:w


Glad you liked it Brent, Lord knows you deserve that and more!


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

... Alped was kind enough to send me this Perdomo Reserve Maduro "X" (7X54 torpedo) back in February... I enjoyed her for well over an hour on the porch last night.

It was nutty... It was spicy... It was chewy... It was ALL that I'd hoped for, and more!!!

Thanks, Alp!!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....NCRadioMan!!

Greg hit me up with a bootilicious selection of smokes on our UFC bet, and tonight I fired up the '98 Bolivar Corona Junior. What a flavor-filled, excellent cigar! It had that classic old-school Boli flavor, accompanied by a perfect draw and burn...one of the nicest Bolis I've ever smoked! Thanks Greg!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I wish they had let it go about 5 more elbows....that might have shut Ken up for good....


you aint lyin...i wanted to see some blood.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano courtesy of my local B&M owner. I stopped by and bought a few sticks and chewed the fat. When I was getting ready to leave he took me back in the humi and picked out that bad boy. Holy Shat was that a good smoke, and packed a punch too.
I will definitely be adding a few of these to my humidor.....when I buy one that is.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....a generous unknown Gorilla!

Pulled another habano out of my "mystery Cuban" drawer....smokes I was gifted early in '05 when I started, and lost track of what they were and who sent them in the great Cabinet reorganization of '06. It was a light wrappered fiesta of flavor, about DC sized, with earthy flavors and a perfect burn. Started to draw tight about halfway through, so I used my "Justus League Poker" to open her up...great smoke...thank you (fill in name here).

Don't worry, I'm much more organized now...though I have about 20 more mystery Cubans to smoke.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> though I have about 20 more mystery Cubans to smoke.


That phrase has a nice ring to it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> That phrase has a nice ring to it.


Only if they're good! :r


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Over the past couple of days I've had three outstanding cigars thanks to some great people at CS. First, I had a '97 Punch Churchill thanks to Fredster. It was a nice, balanced smoke with a rich, bready flavor. Thanks, Fred.

I also had two cigars from RenoB from my last MAW/PIF. First off was a Monte No. 4. I'd had only one of these previously, and it was hopelessly plugged. This one wasn't, and it was superb. Strong, and tasty. 

The second cigar from renoB was, at least to me, one of the best: a Punch SS1. I just loved that cigar. Like the No.4, it was only the second one I'd had, but this one was simply marvelous. Rich, strong, and full of flavors. One of the real treats I've ever had.

Thanks so much, Rob. I was awestruck by that SS1.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

About 8 months ago, I was given my first 2 ISOM cigars- a Bolivar PC and a Parti short. I smoked them back-to-back and was all of a sudden in cigar heaven. Many thanks to my bro redbaron for showing me the the finer things in life......


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Eternal Rider. Last night I smoked my first Greycliff. It was a blue label professional blend robusto. Very nice smoke. Thanks Harland. 


This morning I smoked a Don Tomas Cameroon Edition from Par. Same size and shape as a Short Story. Also a very nice smoke. Had a little spice to it. Thanks Par.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I had an 01 Boli Lonsdale tonight thanks to Rock Star. Thanks Fred! This had the classic Boli flavor which was toned just a little down (very nicely) due to the age.

Also lit up an 05 Party Short tonight courtesy of PadronMe. Thanks Kyle! I'll send you the doctors bill for the finger burns.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I just finished a Gurkha Legend Perfecto from *bigwaved*...thanks Dave!!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Gordie said:


> Thanks so much, Rob. I was awestruck by that SS1.


One of my favorites, from '02. Glad ya liked it, bro.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

OpusXOX. A '98 RyJ Churchill this morning after breakfast and a PSD2 EL 2003 this evening after dinner. Both smoked awesome, thanks Skip!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

ALan! thank you man, im working on this one trying to figure out what it is... deffinitly inhancing my C-S ranting though  :al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs - but hell, who hasn't.

ERdM Choix Supreme, '04. One more year and would have been outstanding, as is it was excellent.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> I just finished a Gurkha Legend Perfecto from *bigwaved*...thanks Dave!!!


I am glad you liked it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

....Rock Star!

Freddy gifted me with a Custom Rolled Belicoso last time we herfed in Milwaukee. I burned it last night after my hockey game, and what a delight. Smooth, complex, just a hint of sweetness....a stellar smoke that lasted a good 90 minutes....Thanks Freddy!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

RGD.......

he know how much I love connies, gifted a sampler of the different sizes. Not just 1 today...but 3. The No. 64 was so smoooooth!!!!!

Thanks bro.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My first Diamond Crown Maximus,dark and beautiful,long and lovely all & all a great smoke! Of course sitting on the porch at the beach watching the eye candy make their way to & from the shore adds to this cigar alot!Thanks Icehog...Dave


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dlevine1 said:


> My first Diamond Crown Maximus,dark and beautiful,long and lovely all & all a great smoke! Of course sitting on the porch at the beach watching the eye candy make their way to & from the shore adds to this cigar alot!Thanks Icehog...Dave


Dave, I'm glad you enjoyed the cigar,,,,and the scenery!


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

I had a Padron 2k from j5uh from our Newbie PIF. Smoked it out on the "front porch" (it's a metal railing that goes around the barracks) while reading a book.

Awesome smoke, I think.

Kelso


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoked the 40th Anniversary 1926 Padron from Azherfer last night. It was smooth, creamy and chocolaty all at once. Thanks David.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, I am way behind.

An Anejo from type0. My first. Thanks much Rusty.

A Siglo VI that Blueface gifted me when we herfed in Miami. Thanks Carlos what a great smoke.

A Monte#2 from Rockstar. Another great smoke to add to the "Box list" Thanks Freddy.

Smoked all of them at camp by the campfire. You can't beat a nice summer night under the stars with a fire going smoking a great cigar from fellow a botl.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just got in from a JL #1 courtesy of mmblz. A Fantastic cigar! Thanks Julian!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> ....Rock Star!
> 
> Freddy gifted me with a Custom Rolled Belicoso last time we herfed in Milwaukee. I burned it last night after my hockey game, and what a delight. Smooth, complex, just a hint of sweetness....a stellar smoke that lasted a good 90 minutes....Thanks Freddy!


you bet bro..

i need to play catch up from Vegas..
Toddzilla..An awesome '03 Cohiba EL DC
Joed..One of my Favorite '98 VR Famosa
Zemekeone..'98 RyJ Corona..Damn Tasty
Hollywood..'04 Party Luci also one of my fav's
Just want to say thank you so much to all for the top notch smokes..


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Last night thanks to RGD I had a Cohiba (Black?) Extra Vigoroso.
I'm not yet very skilled in the world of premium cigars, And even less skilled in reviewing them but I can only say that this was a great smoke!
Very complex, it went through so many flavors, from spice to chocolate to pepper ....Wow! Incredible smoke
Thanks Ron!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Greg (NCRadioman) gave me a '98 ERdM Lonsdale in a bomb last week and I just couldn't hold out any longer! I had not tried a ERdM before and now I am going to have to try some of my current stock for comparison. It had great construction, smooth draw with no soft spots and near perfect burn. It was predominately cedar through the first half of the stick, but it started to build in spice as the last half progressed. The end was wonderfully spicy, but not the least bit harsh. Thanks again for the fine smoke, Greg. The kids had me stressed out this evening and this smoke was a great way to unwind.


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

...john aka "poppajohn" -- sent me a very nice A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8. I'm a fan of the Fuente line, but hadn't had this particular one before.

I've yet to come across a Fuente that I didn't like. The 8-5-8 was a great smoke, probably one of my least fav of the Fuente line, but still better than most others that I've had!!!

thanks again john!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Greg (NCRadioman) gave me a '98 ERdM Lonsdale in a bomb last week and I just couldn't hold out any longer! I had not tried a ERdM before and now I am going to have to try some of my current stock for comparison. It had great construction, smooth draw with no soft spots and near perfect burn. It was predominately cedar through the first half of the stick, but it started to build in spice as the last half progressed. The end was wonderfully spicy, but not the least bit harsh. Thanks again for the fine smoke, Greg. The kids had me stressed out this evening and this smoke was a great way to unwind.


Excellent! Glad you enjoyed it Jeff!

:ms NCRM


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks to my birthdaypresent provided by Andrew and Ron, I could enjoy the very exclusive Anejo "Shark" tonight.

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Got a long list myself that I'll start with what Anita and I smoked tonight on Amy's 25th birthday, from Joed an excellent RASCC for Anita and a San Cristobal El Principe for me. Both outstanding. Thank you Joe!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Smoked a Partagas 1845 tonight thanks to WIJ (William) in a recent trade.

Just the look of this beauty, with its dark (black), oily wrapper and thick ring gauge, was a bit intimidating. It smoked well and had nice toasty nut flavors.

Definitely on my "hit" list.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin,

A 2001 Cohiba Corona Especial - excellent smoke - thank you very much


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

PuffDaddy...

A Pepin Blue Label....an excellent cigar, thanks Jeff!


----------



## digger (Mar 22, 2006)

Just finished a Monte #3. Had a Monte #4 yesterday after cleaning the pool. On the weeked had a Cohiba Siglo III. Last Mon. at my daughters soccer game had a RyJ Churchill.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Stig. Smoked a K. Hansatoia Havana Selection. Thanks Matt. 

Dande - Mag 46. Thanks Dan.

JoeD - H. Uppman from '04. Thanks Joe.


All great smokes. Thanks guys!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Smoked a Padron 6000 and Cuesta Rey Cento Fino SG last night courtesy of BP22.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Currently outside on my deck smoking a...

1996 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d Or No.2

...which is excellent (so far)! I'm about 60% of the way through the cigar and I'm very impressed with it. I must say...

Thank you Bruce5!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a Monte LE Robusto from 00 courtesy of a trade with Fredster. Damn fine smoke my friend. Had all but given up on LE's/EL's. 

Thank you!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Smoked a Padron 6000 and Cuesta Rey Cento Fino SG last night courtesy of BP22.


You said you've smoked a Cuesta Rey before, what did you think of the Padron???


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BP22 said:


> You said you've smoked a Cuesta Rey before, what did you think of the Padron???


I really liked the Padron. Not enough to buy a box yet, but I definitely need to smoke a few more. I smoked a RP Vintage '92 tonight, again courtesy of BP22, and I also liked it. Like the Padron, I need to smoke a few more of these for sure. I'll have to keep some of these in the humi. Have you smoked that Opus yet?


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Refill, who hit me on a smackdown trade that taught this noob a few lessons. This was an 05 Monte #4 (ISOM) that was excellent with great spice and flavor particularly in the latter portion with a wonderful finish.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I really liked the Padron. Not enough to buy a box yet, but I definitely need to smoke a few more. I smoked a RP Vintage '92 tonight, again courtesy of BP22, and I also liked it. Like the Padron, I need to smoke a few more of these for sure. I'll have to keep some of these in the humi. Have you smoked that Opus yet?


Glad you enjoyed them. I picked up the Opus yesterday, but unfortunately I never got to it. Things have been a little hectic lately, my wife's grandmother died and last night was the viewing and today is the funeral. I will burn that stick soon.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

RP Connecticut Torpedo *from RGD*. Nice and mild and enjoyed it with iced coffee. Thanks!!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Have you smoked that Opus yet?


Last night I smoked the FFOX that Ray sent me. This was my first one, so the expectations were high. This stick did not disappoint. Beautiful construction and quite tasty.

Thanks Ray!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Last night I smoked the FFOX that Ray sent me. This was my first one, so the expectations were high. This stick did not disappoint. Beautiful construction and quite tasty.
> 
> Thanks Ray!


I like these smokes, but I won't pay more than MSRP. I am patiently waiting for the next shipment to my B&M. Glad you liked it though.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sean9689. An '04 Cohiba Siglo IV, my first. An excellent smoke with that typical Co flavor. Thanks Sean!! :w


:ms NCRM


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Last night I smoked the FFOX that Ray sent me. This was my first one, so the expectations were high. This stick did not disappoint. Beautiful construction and quite tasty.
> 
> Thanks Ray!


My collection is growing a little. If you make your way to the NST again, the smackdown will be a little more severe next time. :gn


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> My collection is growing a little. If you make your way to the NST again, the smackdown will be a little more severe next time. :gn


It's amazing how fast your collection grows once you start hanging out on CS.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Last night I smoked a La Aurora 100 Anos that came to me from OpusXoX in a Newbie Sampler trade. Very nice-lots of smoke. I just kicked back and enjoyed the ride. Thank Skip!

I have a couple more of these I picked up in a lil' contest I won. Think I will save them for a special occasion.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks to.... DYJ48, I had the Habano Leon Series F No 2000.

Well constructed, Quite spicey to start but mellowed quite a bit about and inch into it. Still Medium to full I'd say and a good smoke.
Thanks


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Finally got around to having the *Indian Tabac Super Fuerte* that *Ron (RGD)* sent me in a "Newbie Cruise Missle"a while back. I had it Friday night when I got back from the Bele Chere Festival here in Asheville. That was a fine smoke, Ron, and a big one at that. Thanks a million!

Oh, and thanks for the *H. Upmann Cedar Cameroon *that was in that missle as well. I had that one on the beach week before last and never gave you props for it. I voted that my best stick of the week. I plan to pick up some of both of those.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Rest, schmest ... the *Gurkha Double Maduro* that *VinnDog* sent me yesterday was calling my name today. It's going perfectly with my iced coffee (born of Guatemalan organic/fair trade beans) this morning. Thanks again, man. Gurkha = yummy.


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> Rest, schmest ... the *Gurkha Double Maduro* that *VinnDog* sent me yesterday was calling my name today. It's going perfectly with my iced coffee (born of Guatemalan organic/fair trade beans) this morning. Thanks again, man. Gurkha = yummy.


Glad you're diggin it. It was TideRoll that fragged me w/ my 1st of those. I thought I knew a thing or two about Gurkha's. Nope, he hit me w/ the full force of the Gurkha line. Watch out for him and his brother (Svillekid) they bring it hard!!

Piece (of cake), and have a nice day,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

During lunch I smoked a 2002 HDM Epi No.1 courtesy of Matt (*luvsmesumcigars*). This is my second Epi No. 1 and I am really enjoying these cigars. I see a box purchase in the future.

Beautiful construction, perfect burn. While not "fruity" like the No. 2s, there was a definate sweetness, some coffee. This was a very enjoyable afternoon smoke.

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am working here in the cigar shop, when a regular walks in and offers to buy be a smoke. I gave him one the last time I saw him..so he returned the favor (not needed but apprecieated.) He gave me a Cuban Parejo Maddy, by Perdomo. I'm a big fan of the natuals, and have been wanting to try the Maduro...and he knew that. This thing was a BEAST (7.5 x 56) and a very nice smoke. I hade some burning problems, but the flavore was quite nice.
A very nice gesture from a great customer


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sean & Annie for a PSD4 on friday night plus a bunch of other great cigars and rum and breakfest and hospitality. Thanks again folks. 

I got to write the smokes down so I can remember. 

If you sent us something recently I know we smoked them, so thank yens so much.

Vic, Ian, Doyle, Jerry, Ronnie, Tom, Joed, Dave Dlevine or whatever that knucklehead is going by these days:r just to memtion a few of the great folks here. I'll try to put together a manifesto to give thanks for the credit you fellers are due. 

I just remembered one, David (azherfer) for and awesome puff puff pass smoke,San Cristóbal de La Habana Muralla.

Mike(Mbraud4) for a Siglo VI in the pass as well, great smoke. Thanks brothers.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sean9689!! An '04 Trini RE and an '02 RA 898. What great experiences. :dr Thanks Sean!

:ms NCRM


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have been a bit remiss on this but thanks to a trade with Raisin I had two amesome aged smokes, RyJ church and Trini Fundidor.

Thanks!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just got in from an 05 Trini Reyes courtesy of PadronMe. Thanks Kyle, it was great!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I have been a bit remiss on this but thanks to a trade with Raisin I had two amesome aged smokes, RyJ church and Trini Fundidor.
> 
> Thanks!


Jeff, I didn't know you were getting those with the purpose of aging them! 
Did you have a preferance between the two?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

raisin said:


> Jeff, I didn't know you were getting those with the purpose of aging them!
> Did you have a preferance between the two?


The Fundidor was an incredible smoke...and will be a purchase soon.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Br'er Catfishm2! (Saturday, actually.) I snorked down a long Anejo on the drive from Richmond to Rocky Mount thanks to the generous brother in the Old Dominion. It curled my toes, tickled my nose and made the top of my head sweat. It could have been sex or Tabasco Sauce, but..... 

it was an Anejo. 

Thanks Mark.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stormin said:


> Stig. Smoked a K. Hansatoia Havana Selection. Thanks Matt.
> 
> Dande - Mag 46. Thanks Dan.
> 
> ...


Norm, glad you liked it, it has become one of my favorite NC's.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Had a great padron Anni 1964 last night thanks to par's end of a trade. Thanks a lot. I enjoyed it... even if it did make me a little nauscious and buzzed afterwards.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

pnoon. My first ever diplomaticos, a #4. Enjoyed the different flavor, thanks bro!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak! We traded a couple smokes today and he gave me an '04 Punch RS #11. Just like I expected from Punch, a great fargin smoke! Thanks Brent!

:ms NCRM


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Just finished up a lovely 01 VR Familiar thanks to whiteboard. It was probably the best VR I've had to date -- thanks Tim! :w


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

OpusXOX. This 01 Boli Lonsdale was a tag along in a MAW/PIF trade. Since being discontinued, I thought it only appropriate to smoke it in honor of my newly departed patio. Awesome Boli flavor, thanks Skip!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A tasty Gurkha gifted by Hoasup,thanks bro!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

A tasty connie ... part of an assortment gifted by Badkarma. Thanks, man!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Had my first Sancho Panza today...an 03 Belicoso. What a nice change of pace! Loved it! Thanks joed! :w


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Vinndog - Vince, sent me a nice bomb several weeks ago that included a Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada 2003 Hermosos No. 1. I had it today (a 3AM herfing with Drevim :w, we stayed out till the sun came up! ). I had tried to smoke it last month but it was a bit too tight on the draw so I put it down for a while. It had opened up beautifully! It was one of the more enjoyable Cubans that I have had the pleasure to burn. It was a bit mild/mellow at first, but became much more flavorful in the second half. The burn and draw were near perfect. I can't thank you enough bro(in law). Now what to do for a payback....


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I tried my first Monte #2 on Saturday thanks to Billy (scrapiron). Thanks Bro!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Had a SCDLH La Ferza gifted to me by Horrorview (Jim) on Saturday afternoon. These are one of my fav. smokes!!! Thanks Jim.

Sunday after playing golf I had too of the all time great PC's. A boli PC from Comicbookfreak (Brent) and a Party Short from icehog3 (Tom). Thanks guys, these never let you down!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Had a SCDLH La Ferza gifted to me by Horrorview (Jim) on Saturday afternoon. These are one of my fav. smokes!!! Thanks Jim.
> 
> Sunday after playing golf I had too of the all time great PC's. A boli PC from Comicbookfreak (Brent) and a Party Short from icehog3 (Tom). Thanks guys, these never let you down!!!


You're right Jerry, those two PCs are the best...think I might even like the Bolis better at this point....nice going Brent!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

My first Bolivar PC from Da Klugs due to our *NST trade*.

I GOT BLISTERS ON MY FINGERS!

Yummy.

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

This past Sunday, I enjoyed....

02 San Cristobal El Fuerza from Dave (Da Klugs), it was one of the last remaining sticks from our NST way back in early January.

04 PSD4 from Frank (floydP), you didn't lie brother, this stick was dead on great.

All I can say is thank you both for giving me an amazing night of smokes. Both very different sticks, but 2 sticks that were simply GREAT!!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

On the weekend I smoked a Hong Kong Custom Rolled torpedo that Rock Star sent me in a trade. Simply awesome. Tasted an awful lot like a Monte #2. Not sure how they do that. A+ smoke. Thanks Freddy.  

Also smoked a Padron 1926 40th Anniversary from Azherfer. Another amazing cigar. Also A+. I probably tend to smoke Cubans 10-1 over NC's, but this NC is simply outstanding. I don't know how they get this NC to taste so good compared to other NC's. On taste alone it can stand side by side with most Cubans on the market. I would even go out on a limb and say they are worth the price and that's saying a lot! If you haven't tried one yet you really have to. Thanks David.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Better late than never:

'05 Cohiba Siglo VI- Skip
'05 Partagas Lusitania- Tom
'04 RASS- Tom
'05 PSD4- Tom
'03 Partagas 898 NV-Peter
RA 898- Hollywood
'97 Boli PC-Dave
La Aurora Preferidos- Vic
AF Gran Reserva ?-Doh! Vadim, help me out...

Thanks guys. Wonderful times smoking everyone of these. You all can take credit for a hefty push down that infamous slope...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Had an awesome Sir Winnie from 2000 last night thanks to Da Klugs.  Thanks Dave!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Smoked a PSD3 LE this afternoon thanks to Icehog3. Thanks Tom! Great smoke.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> Smoked a PSD3 LE this afternoon thanks to Icehog3. Thanks Tom! Great smoke.


They are pretty good for a fresh cigar, aren't they Norm? I'm glad you enjoyed it, you certainly deserve some great smokes for all the nice things you've done for me.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Greg (NCRadioMan) hit me with some return fire a few months ago, and last night I pulled one out. I picked an Oliva Masterblend I Robusto. I was really impressed when he remembered from a post a while back that I liked them. I had forgot how GREAT these sticks are! I had some in the past that I received from Altbier in my 1st NST and it was better than I remembered. First cigar I have nubbed in a while. Thanks again Greg!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Greg (NCRadioMan) hit me with some return fire a few months ago, and last night I pulled one out. I picked an Oliva Masterblend I Robusto. I was really impressed when he remembered from a post a while back that I liked them. I had forgot how GREAT these sticks are! I had some in the past that I received from Altbier in my 1st NST and it was better than I remembered. First cigar I have nubbed in a while. Thanks again Greg!


Man they are good aren't they. I think they are much better then the MB II. Glad you enjoyed it! Now if I can just round-up a few more. 

I had a great smoke today too! A '98 Partagas 898 nv. This cigar simply rocks the socks off! Thank you Klugs!!!!!!!!

:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nooner!!

My very first Cohiba Sublime - an early birthday present for me.

This is a terrific cigar. Light in nature - a little bit salty with floral notes and a creamy texture. Very much the cigar to enjoy with a pot of good cuban coffee and the time to relax. 

Thank you Pat


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

kvm! Won a little contest a while ago, and he sent along some smokes including a RyJ #1 tubo. I really wasn't expecting too much but got a lot more! It was great! Thanks Kurt!


:ms NCRM


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today, thanks to AZherfer. Had a Cohiba Esplendido '05. What a great smoke! Thanks alot David.

CBF:w


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Recently enjoyed a La Vieja Habana from a contest I won a few weeks ago. A very nice smoke! Thanks NCRadioMan!

Btw, I've been slack and have not posted pics of my winnings yet, not much time lately but I'll get them up soon, lots of GREAT looking cigars!

Again, thanks to Greg for his generous prize. (And good luck on your next round of golf!)

Cheers,

-Mike


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

M Thompson said:


> Recently enjoyed a La Vieja Habana from a contest I won a few weeks ago. A very nice smoke! Thanks NCRadioMan!
> 
> Btw, I've been slack and have not posted pics of my winnings yet, not much time lately but I'll get them up soon, lots of GREAT looking cigars!
> 
> ...


You are welcome, Mike! Glad you enjoyed it!

I had an awesome '95 Punch Punch last night during the Virtual Herf thanks to Klugs!

:ms NCRM


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RDG - I had the ERDM that you sent me Wednesday night, I think it was a Choix Supreme. What a great smoke it was, very intense flavor and then a little spiciness in the middle third. Thank you very much --- :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al, AZHerfer, Icehog3 and Da Klugs


During the Virtual Herf -which wouldn't have been same without these guys

Habanos 2000
Davidoff #1
Boli Gold Medal
Partagas 898 -UV - 1998
Ramon Allones - Private Stock -1970's
Dunhill Cabinetta
Toboada -2003

It was so nice to spend a day in cigar heaven - and God - if you're listening today - I'm ready now if you want me - even though you didn't say anything about it during the herf!

thank you all


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Great list of cigars there, Joe.

I had two very tasty smokes myself last night thanks to the birthday boy: a '98 Hoyo PC and a '98 Partagas PC. Thanks again, joed.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Last night I had a '00 Trinidad Fundadores thanks to joed. It was one of the better Cubans that I've ever had. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My friend Icehog,Tom I loved the Party 898(98nv). RGD and I passed it and his 898(recent)varnished to compare at the herf.All I can say is WOW! What a flavor profile change.The non gorillas were not nearly as impressed as Ron and I,it was a truly a memorable cigar,Thanks Brother...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al

1985 RyJ Churchill - Tube

What a great cigar - Thank you again


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man I had a 85 RYJ Churchill from Joed that had me calling out names of people I didn't even know. It was almost as good as, ahem, well almost as good as other stuff. 


Awesome Virtual Herf and what a great cigar and man what a awesome b-day boy. Just hope you had as much fun as we did brother. Thank you for the great cigar and great event.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Stormin!! An '04 Partagas 898v. A great smoke, thanks Norm!


:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

NCRadioMan said:


> Stormin!! An '04 Partagas 898v. A great smoke, thanks Norm!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Glad you mentioned Norm Greg, had some of his rum during the herf as well. Thanks brother, tasty stuff. And also a big thanks to Ian for finishing me off with the Pappy Van Winkle he sent a while back. SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH!!

Oh yeah cheers to Julian(mmblz) for a Sancho Panza Sancho that impressed the hell out of me. Grassy, salty, earthy, loamy goodness that peeked at the nub. A fine azz smoke Julian.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Leafhog.

I indulged in my first Don Pepin cigar whilst cleaning out the gay-rage. I was very pleased and will definately keep my eye out for these.

Thaks Josh.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

StudentSmoker, from an NST trade last month. 

OpusX No. 5 -- great little stick that kicked my butt. It really snuck up on me. It's smooth and full-bodied, with pepper at the start, leather and cedar toward the middle, and back to pepper at the end while staying absolutely smooth all the way through. And then I got up and...didn't feel...so good. Definitely wasn't expecting that from a pc!

But a damn fine smoke. Thanks again Paul.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I had a Carlos T. Virtuoso just now and It was a nice smoke :w It had a nice wrapper with a medium to full strength. 

I thank Ron and Andrew for this baby, which they included in my Birthdaybomb. 

Thanks gentlemen, I enjoyed it!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

While the jungle was off limits I had two great cigars thanks to some awesome BOTLs. I had a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain that I received in a PIF from xxWaldoxx...what a beautiful black beauty that was! And who the heck is Maria Mancini? I really like square cigars and this one was built like a brick you-know-what:BS 

The other cigar was a Juan Lopez #2 gifted to me by my bud, BigWave Dave. What a sweet smoke. I lit that one up one night while siiting in the front yard star-gazing. I love summer and cigars.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

floydp said:


> Oh yeah cheers to Julian(mmblz) for a Sancho Panza Sancho that impressed the hell out of me. Grassy, salty, earthy, loamy goodness that peeked at the nub. A fine azz smoke Julian.


Glad you liked it! Actually was a Molino. The Sancho is a bit bigger and I've never had one.

I had a great bunch of cigars the past few days thanks to everyone who was at the Shack - thanks all of you!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm enjoying a Short Story right now thanks to CigarGal. This is my second Short Story ever and I'm liking it even better than my first. Thanks for the yummy smoke from your NST smackdown!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> carbonbased_al, AZHerfer, Icehog3 and Da Klugs
> 
> During the Virtual Herf -which wouldn't have been same without these guys
> 
> ...





68TriShield said:


> My friend Icehog,Tom I loved the Party 898(98nv). RGD and I passed it and his 898(recent)varnished to compare at the herf.All I can say is WOW! What a flavor profile change.The non gorillas were not nearly as impressed as Ron and I,it was a truly a memorable cigar,Thanks Brother...


Joe...just happy to make that list, man there are some awesome smokes there! I'm just glad your B-Day was a great day for you!

Dave...glad you liked the 898NV too...one of my all-time faves.  You are more than welcome!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

......BP22
I had a Hoyo de Monterey Epicure #2 thanks to BP22. Its been resting in my humidor since our NST about a month ago, so I figured it was time to fire this baby up. I enjoyed this smoke. Not time for a box yet though, too many other smokes to sample first. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

...68Trishield, was a Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series "F" .
Really a great smoke..thanks brother..Bumper nutz! Bumper nutz! (I can't let it go)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

scc135. Thanks for the 5 Vegas "A" from our March, 2006 NST trade. Smoked that puppy today, and was so impressed, I ordered a 20 bundle from CI!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

'03 Punch SS 1 - courtesy of that fabulous Rockstar!! What a sweet true Punch from pre-light to the roach-clipping bitter end!!! 

Thanks very much Fred!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

98 monte especial from my boy Sean9689!! Sweet smoke. Thanks bro!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> ...68Trishield, was a Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series "F" .
> Really a great smoke..thanks brother..Bumper nutz! Bumper nutz! (I can't let it go)


Glad to Bro, how did compare it to all the isoms?


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

1964 anniversary Padron.....fantastic smoke, thanks mikeZ!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks to MoTheMan, I had a RG Pantela Extra. A nice, smooth, little stick. thanks Mo.

CBF:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

98 Siglo I from the XXX man. Great lil cigar. Thanks Dustin.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

'04 RA 898 from DAFU and awesome smoke..thanks Dave
'98 RyJ Corona from IceHog3 and nubbed it..Thanks Tom


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

had a Fuente Anejo Maduro from Cigar joel..it was top notch!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> '04 RA 898 from DAFU and awesome smoke..thanks Dave
> '98 RyJ Corona from IceHog3 and nubbed it..Thanks Tom


Glad you liked it Freddy! 

I had an ERdM Gran Corona from Bruce...amazing smoke, especially the second half where the flavors really open up....Thanks Bruce!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Cigar_040

Master Blends II - Very nice I enjoyed while playing poker with the CS crew.

Thanks! I'm all out of RG today, but I will get you tomorrow!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Cigar_040
> 
> Master Blends II - Very nice I enjoyed while playing poker with the CS crew.
> 
> Thanks! I'm all out of RG today, but I will get you tomorrow!


Hell, I'm glad you liked it !!!!!!!  
(B.T.W. - gonna light one of the 3000's tomorrow evening, possibly the Camacho)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

80's Du Marie. What a strongly flavored lil firecracker.


Thanks Visa!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Had an H. Upmann Connoisseur 96-50 tonight thanks to Jechelman and his generous offer from this thread. Once I get some time, I'll post my review/thoughts on this wonderful smoke.

Scott


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

'04 BBF-Thanks to Skip for the gift and the extra little shove over to the dark side.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin,

A Montecristo #3 from 1998 - terrific - thank you sir.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Joed,

Fuente Flor-Fina 858, went great whilst barbequeing.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Had a superb 98 Lancero last nite from Hoyohio- thanks so much!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks to Skip, OpusX. A Plasencia he sent in a Newbie Sampler. I smoked it on a long boat ride home from dinner last night. Very enjoyable trip thanks to the cigar and a glass of Smoking Loon Cabernet.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't know where to start. Over the past month I've been smoking some great cigars that were gifted to me by fellow CS'ers over the past 18 months or so. 

Here's a list:

icehog3:
99 JL Corona-Great floral taste
03 Boli PC-Always a great smoke
03 Sancho Panza Beli-This was my first and will not be the last!
04 SCDLH La Furza-These were so good I picked up a couple boxes

Moglman:
02 RA 898-This one knocked my socks off last night, great cigar!!!!
04 Diplo #2-I think these are going to be super in 3-5 more years, wonderful coco flavors.

Stormin:
04 Party Aristocratas-Wonderful Partagas flavors, these should age pretty well.

Comic Book Freak:
05 CoRo-I'm just not a CoRo fan. Nice flavor but none of the grassy flavors everyone talks about. This one was way too young.

Puffdaddy:

Pepin Blend-This was one spicy little bomb. Maybe too spicy for me but with some time under their belt they should calm down some.


Guys, I just wanted to say a special thank you and I'm sorry for not smoking these sooner!!!!......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> I don't know where to start. Over the past month I've been smoking some great cigars that were gifted to me by fellow CS'ers over the past 18 months or so.
> 
> Here's a list:
> 
> ...


Glad you've had time to enjoy some smokes lately Jerry!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> 98 Siglo I from the XXX man. Great lil cigar. Thanks Dustin.


HAHA, Hell I don't even remember that Dave. Are you sure I didn't just grab it out of Someone else's humi and hand it to you 

XXX


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A RyJ PC from RGD. Yummers! Thanks Brother


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs. It was an Edge that was given in my noob trade with Dave about a year and a half ago. It was fantasic! A much different cigar then when you smoke it right out of the b&m. Much more refined and not so "in your face". I havn't had good experiences with them, but after it rests for a while, nummy! Thanks Dave! 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

JoeD!!! Joe - it was a first-Saturday-after-your-birthday (Opus) cigar up in the Blue Ridge Mountains. Perfect day. Perfect place. Perfect cigar. Thanks again there, old feller, with my best regards. It hit the spot.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I had an San Cristobal de la H. El Principe today, and boy was it good! Thanks Pinokio for the wonderfull smoke.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SCDLH Oficios from either Moglman or AZherfer (Don't remember) Thanks to you both.

I like these cigars very very much. Voted with my cc a few minutes ago.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> SCDLH Oficios from either Moglman or AZherfer (Don't remember) Thanks to you both.
> 
> I like these cigars very very much. Voted with my cc a few minutes ago.


Must have been Moglman, I only had the Murallas


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Today I had a Partagás Parisiana and an Oliva Master Blends 1 Torpedo, courtesy of Puff Daddy. Great stuff bro.

Doc


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Today I had a Partagás Parisiana and an Oliva Master Blends 1 Torpedo, courtesy of Puff Daddy. Great stuff bro.
> 
> Doc


Glad you liked 'em David! Man, you don't mess around with acclimation. Get 'em today and have burnt 2 already


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

The Gurkha RGD sent was absolutely one of the best I have had and the first I was honored to trade with. Stand up fella...great smokes.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

...Volfan

Was a RP edge missile maduro....first edge I have ever had and it smoked great and had a nice aroma as well..thanks again Scottie.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

...Bongoy. Smoked that Party Short you gave me in our trade. All I can say is...it was memorable! Now I *know* what you meant by "down the slope".

Thank again.


----------



## REMstalker (Aug 26, 2006)

Franksmith said:


> I thought it would be nice to have a thread where we all could make a quick "thanks!" for a gifted stick we smoked.
> 
> I had a stick that was given to me by Jeremy (NV) today (actually smoking it right now) and it is an unmarked #2 (torpedo) shaped domestic that I have been holding onto from May and it is smoking VERY good. Very dark n oily with a perfect draw and full flavor.... just how I like em!
> 
> Thanks Jeremy!!!


I smoked a cigar in honor of all the cigars that I will be gifted as I build relationships with the folks on this board


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

REMstalker said:


> I smoked a cigar in honor of all the cigars that I will be gifted as I build relationships with the folks on this board


or perhaps...
"I smoked a cigar in honor of all the cigars that I *will gift * as I build relationships with the folks on this board.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> or perhaps...
> "I smoked a cigar in honor of all the cigars that I *will gift *as I build relationships with the folks on this board.


:tpd: Yeah. Or that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Virtual Smitty!

I had a particularly stressful and,quite frankly, shitty day. I decided that I should at least put a good end to it, so I decided to smoke something special.

In June, Joe gifted me an awesome selection of cigars, including the one I smoked tonight...a Vegas Robania Jubaliams Edicion.

How can I put this? The best Vegas Robania I ever smoked? Possibly the best cigar from the 21st century I've smoked? Yes to both...just a delicious cigar, perfect draw, perfect burn, incredible flavor, long finish.....but the best way to put it is.... ...Thanks Joe, for putting a silver lining on my cloudy day!

And thanks to David (azherfer) too, as I have another one of these for another special occassion...or cloudy day.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your day, Tom. We all have them from time to time. It's great to have our CS family to pick us up when we are down. 

I smoked some awesome sticks tonight at the S.H.I.T. herf.
1998 BBF (Thanks Skip - opusxox)
2001 Montecristo EL Robusto (Thanks Greg - IHT)
Tatuaje Robusto (Thanks Gerry - zemekone)

Also, a puff-puff-pass with:
2001 Upmann #4 (Thanks Eric - GOAT LOCKER)
1998 ERDM Grandes de Espana (Thanks Larry - SD Beerman)


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

GOATLOCKER!

Had a H.Uppmann No.4 he sed they were hit and miss this was a definate HIT Typical floral taste :dr the kind that makes run through your vendor lists looking for who has them in stock!


----------



## REMstalker (Aug 26, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> or perhaps...
> "I smoked a cigar in honor of all the cigars that I *will gift * as I build relationships with the folks on this board.


I have no problem with that! Who wants to be "friends?"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Calistogey and azherfer!!

Made it a double cigar night last night with a Stoli kicker, needed a little stress relief.

First, a '98 Flor de Cano Corona from David....boy the age really showed, what a nice cigar...thanks David!

Then, an '01 Cuaba Divinos from Rene...another great cigar that went well with the libations ....thanks Rene!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Last night 2:30 am 98 Juan Lopez Patricia. Thank You Marc! (OpusEx)

A fine smoke that really hit the spot.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

SEAN9689 gave me an '01 H. Upmann Super Corona at the Shack Herf. I had not had a H. U. before and this one and it is making me think that has been a mistake! It was wonderful, no wonder it is one of his favorites (and he has some NICE stuff!) It is too bad that they are no longer in production.

It is better to have had and lost than to have never had at all...
Thanks again Sean


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Sville Kid... got in a trade hmmmm ERdM Robusto yummmmmm


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks to Big Fame One I had a nice Rockey Patell Vintage 1990. It was a nice smoke. Very good. Thanks bro.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Went to deliver a Birthday bomb to Plumberman and low and behold!! He whips out a Cohiba DR red dot!:r Nice job fella. But the birthday was supposed to be yours...:r 

Out done again by a plumber!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DaKlugs


Smoked an old Sancho Panza, '98 Bachi. Was delicious, thanks so much Dave.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Sville Kid again...

Boli RC 05 that was a double yummm Cliff


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

PSD4 gifted by Madurofan at our last herf at LJ's in Royal Palm Beach...burned that stick up quite nicely, last night...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Smoked a Punch Petite Corona from '99 that was gifted to me by Novahead. Went down real nice with coffee!

ATL


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Just Finished a Miami 8/11 thanks to NCRadioMan. This was my first Pepin Blend, What a damn fine cigar, Greg. Thank you very,very much. 

Now give me some of those Blue Labels, Cabiguans, and other Pepin sticks you have !!!  

Thanks for the fine sticjk again ,Greg ,was absolutely everything you said it would be.

CBF:w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Had a great smoke yesterday thanks to DAFU... JL salazar y hermanos stick.. Good stuff... We'll see what today brings.
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CIGARFLIP!

I was going through my singles and i spotted a slim panetella with a home-made band on it... Picked it up and say it was a 1998 Partagas Connie #3 that was given at his last herf! I never had one before and always wanted to try it so i sparked it up and WoW! Rich and creamy, not like anyother partagas i have ever tasted. Burned even all the way down, If you can get your hands on a 1998 party connie #3 GO FOR IT!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs

A 1998 Trinidad Fundadore. Actually, still smoking it - this is a great cigar.

Thank you Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Da Klugs
> 
> A 1998 Trinidad Fundadore. Actually, still smoking it - this is a great cigar.
> 
> Thank you Dave.


Welcome bro. One of my favs.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

tech-ninja.........

Habanos Puros Robusto 

It was a very nice treat while driving to my son's :gn practice tonight !!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> tech-ninja.........
> 
> Habanos Puros Robusto
> 
> It was a very nice treat while driving to my son's :gn practice tonight !!


Glad you liked it! I found it to be a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

98 boli PC from OpusXOX, from a long while back, (at least I think it was him perhaps is was moglman)

anyway, thanks again, what a great smoke


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a very nice 98 SLR Lonsdale PIFed to me from Klugs. Very good, and I must say it's been a while since my head spun like that, for whatever reason.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

'99 Partagas Serie du 3 from Moglman

Thanks for a great cigar.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs - 

A Gispert from the 80's. Best morning cigar I ever had! Thanks Dave


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

....opusxox (Skip)! I had a PAM Exclusivo. It was a wonderful cigar .Thanks Skip I really appreciate this fine cigar.

CBF:w


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Mister MaDuroo....a SLR Serie A. An excellent smoke, thanks Dan.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

PuffDaddy- La Flor Daminica Chisel. Man I love these babies. Thank you so much my friend. :w


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Kansashat......

Sent a great selection of bundle cigars. lit one up this morning whilst contemplating buying a bundle(or two).


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

La Fuerza '03 - Rock Star, very nice.
La Fuerza '03 - Icehog3, super duper.
Azherfer - Pardon 40th Anniversary, really good.
Partagas 898 non varnished '98 - Icehog3, 
Monte 2 - Rock Star, still my fav.


All great smokes. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stormin said:


> La Fuerza '03 - Rock Star, very nice.
> La Fuerza '03 - Icehog3, super duper.
> Azherfer - Pardon 40th Anniversary, really good.
> Partagas 898 non varnished '98 - Icehog3,
> ...


Sounds like a great day of smoking Norm!!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Plumberman thanks to you and your wife for the Humidor...I think my wife participated in this....Also, thanks for the great Trinidad what a great smoke!!


----------



## plumber man (Jul 25, 2006)

your very welcome and thank you for the hoyo de monterrey and happy early birthday


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

azherfer: 06 scdlh muralla that i smoked on the links today. although my ball striking did fare well - the smoke was fantastic.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Catfish2

I smoked a 2001 Partagas Charlotte - very nice


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

TXDYNA65

(actually Friday night)

Hoyo De Montery - Dark Sumatra!!

MMMMmmmmmmm good!! :dr Thanks.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The Professor...Darrell sent me a 5 Vegas A-dark wrapped and I am not sure which one that is. Had it last night on the porch after the last football game of the day Manning vs Manning. It was a great smoke. Thanks Darrell!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al

A VR Jubilaum - what an amazing smoke - very glad to have had the opportunity to have smoked one of these


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I haven't smoked mine yet so, I hope you all don't mind but here goes:
I just received 2 tatuajes in the mail that were gifted to me by Volfan. I haven't smoked em yet because I'm letting them rest after their long journey. 
I am not sure but I believe one is a Noella and the other is a Regio. 
I really appreciate Volfans gesture, and it hits home for me the fact that there are some very fine people in the forum, and I am glad I found this place. 
The two cigars are very well made, are freakin beautiful to look at and smell very good. Once I get at these I realize that I am about to broaden my smoking horizons; I have always wondered about Pepin's cigars, and will now have the oppty to find out.
Thanks Volfan


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

donp said:


> Well, I haven't smoked mine yet so, I hope you all don't mind but here goes:
> I just received 2 tatuajes in the mail that were gifted to me by Volfan. I haven't smoked em yet because I'm letting them rest after their long journey.
> I am not sure but I believe one is a Noella and the other is a Regio.
> I really appreciate Volfans gesture, and it hits home for me the fact that there are some very fine people in the forum, and I am glad I found this place.
> ...


Where are you Don?Maybe we can try them together and thanks again Scottie!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

OpusXOX- a 98' RyJ Churchill. Uh oh. I want more.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Where are you Don?Maybe we can try them together and thanks again Scottie!


I live in Columbia Maryland. I'll PM you my e-mail addy


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

A RAscc and a Partagas Con #3 from mmblz! Great cigars Julian, thank you very much!


:ms NCRM


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

donp said:


> Well, I haven't smoked mine yet so, I hope you all don't mind but here goes:
> I just received 2 tatuajes in the mail that were gifted to me by Volfan. I haven't smoked em yet because I'm letting them rest after their long journey.
> I am not sure but I believe one is a Noella and the other is a Regio.
> I really appreciate Volfans gesture, and it hits home for me the fact that there are some very fine people in the forum, and I am glad I found this place.
> ...


They are a Unicos and a Reserva J21, the noella is more like a petit corona.

Scottie


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

volfan said:


> They are a Unicos and a Reserva J21, the noella is more like a petit corona.
> 
> Scottie


Ahhh! Thanks for the correction  I know absolutely nothing about these but look forward to finding out more.
And thanks again.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin,

A Toboada Sublime - truly sublime - a cigar to reflect and celebrate the day...Never Forget.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

joed said:


> Raisin,
> 
> A Toboada Sublime - truly sublime - a cigar to reflect and celebrate the day...Never Forget.


I had one with Dave the other day these are so good. Great selection for the day as well.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Poriggity....

A La Viaja Habana....

It was a wonderful smooth, creamy, smoke.

Too bad my Skins lost while I was smoking it. :c 

But thanks for the stogie. i enjoyed that part of the night.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Plumberman, thanks for coming over and sharing that Graycliff. You got a great deal on those and they are very tasty!! What a generous BOTL!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Moon,Thanks for the Bolivar CC Ryan its yummy!


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Moon,Thanks for the Bolivar CC Ryan its yummy!


PC you mean  and you are quite welcome. I smoked the 5 Vegas "A" you sent me the other day. Only my second one. Very enjoyable smoke especially for what I see them going for on cbid. I still keep looking at the ESG you sent me. Still can't believe I have one in the humi. Your the man Dave.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

moon said:


> PC you mean  and you are quite welcome. I smoked the 5 Vegas "A" you sent me the other day. Only my second one. Very enjoyable smoke especially for what I see them going for on cbid. I still keep looking at the ESG you sent me. Still can't believe I have one in the humi. Your the man Dave.


CC (cuban cigar) and I did not know if it was a petite corona.A first for me


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yesterday, I had a great...*

1997 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2*
_courtesy of raisin

_Thanks, Mike!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today thanks to azherfer, I had a H. Upmann Mag 50. I can only imagine what 10 years will do to this fantastic cigar. Thanks you very much David for a wonderful cigar.

CBF:w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I had a VR Farmie thanks to Brent (CBF)!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Had a couple over the past few days. First, a great SLR A from Coronas Gigantes. Very nice, thanks!! And also a PL Panatela from pnoon! This is one great little smoke, thanks Peter! :w


:ms NCRM


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

...Icehog. I had the AF Chateau SG...My first one and I enjoyed it..Thanks Brother.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I had a VR Farmie thanks to Brent (CBF)!


Glad you enjoyed it Joe. I hope you read a comic and ate a moonpie while smoking it.

CBF:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

jgros001 - aka James

A Bolivar Petite Corona from 2003! This baby was right on!

thanks again


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Tom (Icehog3) gave me a Partagas 8-9-8 NV at the Shack. I don't know if he knew this was my favorite stick (besides some of the CRAZY OLD stuff Dave gave out  ). I was planning on waiting for a special occasion or herf to burn it. Well, I had a bad day and needed something to pick me up. This fit the bill perfectly! Just as wonderful as I remembered. Once again you proved your generousity Tom. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

joed said:


> jgros001 - aka James
> 
> A Bolivar Petite Corona from 2003! This baby was right on!
> 
> thanks again


Man - Jeff - I am so sorry - what a terrible way to say thank you for such great smokes.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Well it is about time I posted in this thread. I think I would need to start a new thread with all of the classic smokes Da Klugs has slid my way. For the record, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> ...Icehog. I had the AF Chateau SG...My first one and I enjoyed it..Thanks Brother.


You're welcome Jeremy, glad you enjoyed it...did Liz share the MM with you yet?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Tom (Icehog3) gave me a Partagas 8-9-8 NV at the Shack. I don't know if he knew this was my favorite stick (besides some of the CRAZY OLD stuff Dave gave out  ). I was planning on waiting for a special occasion or herf to burn it. Well, I had a bad day and needed something to pick me up. This fit the bill perfectly! Just as wonderful as I remembered. Once again you proved your generousity Tom. I can't thank you enough.


Jeff, nothing could have made me happier than to hear the cigar made a crappy day just a little better!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Jeff, nothing could have made me happier than to hear the cigar made a crappy day just a little better!


Nothing? HOw about....

Mr. Hog, Ms. Alba is ready to fullfill your wish for you now!

And Sam.. the pleasure has been all mine. (Since the work has been all yours)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Nothing? HOw about....
> 
> Mr. Hog, Ms. Alba is ready to fullfill your wish for you now!
> 
> And Sam.. the pleasure has been all mine. (Since the work has been all yours)


Ya got me! :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sean9689 aka Bling Boy!

1983 ERdM panetella larga... just made me pull the trigger again!


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

...Mike Torrence, who brought me a nice little R&J No.2 while our wives were off with their rubber stamping. I broke out a couple of bottles of Fin du Monde, and we had a very civilized time. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

You are more than welcome. I too enjoyed the smoke... and the beer.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Smoked my first Trinidad Reyes. It was a wonderful morning smoke. Nice tobacco flavor yet smooth and creamy. Thanks Billy (Scrapiron).


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You're welcome Jeremy, glad you enjoyed it...did Liz share the MM with you yet?


Not yet, prolly this weekend


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

...NCRadioman....Padron 64 Anni...Jesus...Great smoke..My first one!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks to the "Old Sailor" I enjoyed my last of the Fuentes for breakfast. Thanks again for the "Fuente" bomb.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

papajohn67 gifted me a gurkha grand envoy, and i'm smoking it right now. it is a great cigar, and I have to say thanks again to John for sending it to me. he's quite the gentleman!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CigarGal.

Marianne sent me some great cigars in my NST smackdown. Two that I've liked the best are the ERDM Choix Supreme and the Punch Punch. I smoked the ERDM a couple of weeks ago and am smoking the Punch right now. Holy crap. That's all I can say about both of them. Thank you SOOOOO much for the great cigars, Marianne!!!!! 

~Darrel


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc.

Jon has bombed me with so many cigars lately. Tonight's was an H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubo. It was *fan-tastic*!!! Thank you so much for your generosity, Jon! A good BOTL and a great friend!

~Darrel


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

j6ppc

My first Party Short. Very very nice! Smoked it until my fingers burnt!

Thanks, Jon!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

RenoB

I just came in from having the '01 Cohiba Lancero sent me by Rob from a MAW/PIF. A fantastic smoke that is still hanging on my palate. I went out to enjoy it when my wife started watching a chick flick and it lasted until the film was done. All in all, a perfect evening. It even topped last night's '98 Esplindido.

Muchas gracias, Rob!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Josh(lefhog) La Flor Dominica Chisel. dang good BTW. Love these bad boys.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

Opusxox.....My first Short Story gifted to me from the grouper grabber in a trade for beads. Extremely smooth smoke. Thanks.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Germantown Rob

Gifted me several of my absolute favorite small cigars - Bolivar Regents.

Thank you for the generous gift - they will be much appreciated.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Icehog again a 2000 Partagas de Partagas,one word to describe thie cigar...

SUBLIME!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Cigarflip

a 1999 Cohiba Corona Especial - thank you again for your generosity. I am glad that I got to meet you at the Philly Herf


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Icehog again a 2000 Partagas de Partagas,one word to describe thie cigar...
> 
> SUBLIME!


Glad you liked it Dave....love them Partagas!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a great cigar today thanks to raisin!! I had a SLR A from '01 . It was a very ,very good cigar started out smooth and ended with a great little kick. Thanks for the wonderful cigar raisin!!

CBF:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

...*moglman!!*

After hitting the Sox - Tigers game with my Pops, I smoked a '00 Sancho Panza Belicosos that Scott hit my up with on his most recent "fly by bomb". It was a smooth cedary delight, with a great draw and gobs of delicious smoke....awesome post game cigar! Thanks Scott!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Smoked a VSG tonight courtesy of MOON, and it was a very good smoke. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1997 Bolivar Petite Corona ISOM. Thanks Opusxox!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> 1997 Bolivar Petite Corona ISOM. Thanks Opusxox!!


:tpd: I also had a '97 Boli PC Today thanks to opusxox. A nice stick Skip, was smoother than the other bolis I have had. Many thanks again for this great stick Skip!!

CBF:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Icehog! Got this great JL #2 back at the original Shack Herf. Man this cigar was good. Had not smoked a JL2 in quite a while. This one brought back big wonderful memories! Such a good smoke when they are on ... and they usually are.

Thanks again Tom!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> ...*moglman!!*
> 
> After hitting the Sox - Tigers game with my Pops, I smoked a '00 Sancho Panza Belicosos that Scott hit my up with on his most recent "fly by bomb". It was a smooth cedary delight, with a great draw and gobs of delicious smoke....awesome post game cigar! Thanks Scott!!


You are most welcome Tom. I've been enjoying those too, and am glad it hit the spot.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Yesterday I had an excellent Punch RS #11 thanks to mmbz! Thank you very much for the great smoke!


:ms NCRM


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

At the Mayberry herf DonWeb hooked me up with a Old World Reserve - Top notch smoke. Even spiced up my singed and tipsy palate that night, thanks Tony.

King James hooked me up with a sweet smoke I don't want to even talk about - I'm trying to save it for my birthday but its burning a hole in my humi.

Great smokes - top notch botl's.

Todd


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Icehog! Got this great JL #2 back at the original Shack Herf. Man this cigar was good. Had not smoked a JL2 in quite a while. This one brought back big wonderful memories! Such a good smoke when they are on ... and they usually are.
> 
> Thanks again Tom!


Holy crap Dave, can't believe you held out that long...glad you enjoyed it! :r


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I am having a SCdLH Principe with a glass of Dilomatico gifted to me by Andrew (ATLHarp). Just an outstanding combination. Thanks again.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Norm for the '99 Parti Lusi

Klugsie for the 80's Monte Joyita

zonedar for the Cohiba Robusto


Thanks guys. These gifts are appreciated.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

You're very welcome. And thanks for the Fuente Anjeo and Diplomaticos!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante! An '02 Hoyo des Duiex. Toothpick worthy! This was one fine smoke that I didn't want to end! Thanks Nicholas!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Klugs..Dave 5000...whoa..awesome smoke..
Icehog..'05 RyJ Caz...loved that too..
Thanks guys..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce!!

Had an old cigar with lots of fresh oysters, always good to herf with Bruce..thank you for the great company, and the great cigar!

Freddy, glad you liked the Cazzy, Brother!


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a Gurkha Class Regent Torpedo that 5th Dan passed to me in a Newbie Sampler trade. Nice burn, full flavoured and completely unavailabe at my local shop. Thanks!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

thschrminm and Pnoon... Jose (thschrminm) gave me a 2001 SLR DC it was of and on, but more on the on side and Peter (Pnoon) gave me a PL lonsdale, prolly the best MM ive had in a long long time... thanks fellas!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

This past weekend, I smoked an 85 RyJ Churchill Tubo. This was courtesy of a contest held by Joe (carbonbased_al).

This was a top 5 stick to be sure, thanks Joe!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I had a Monte D EL last night gifted by darkness449 that rocked! Thanks for the great smoke Leon.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Had a '99 Lusi from Rock Star. Great smoke. Thanks Freddy!  

PS - you were right, perfect draw on this one.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks to Catfishm2. I had an Torano Exodus 1959. Great smoke and i thank you bunches mark.

CBF:w


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3

This Casa Fuente is *great* -- thanks for an awesome smoke!

~d.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

I had a fantastic Cumbres de Puriscal Silver robusto today thanks to Doc Stogie Fresh.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Many thanks to Dandee for a really nice Cohiba.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Juan Lopez Patricia. Thank you Opusex.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

...Bubba-NJ. I smoked the Montecristo #4. tonight, that was gifted me. This was my first Monte. and I loved the flavor of this cigar.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

A Rocky Patel OWR Torpedo Maduro care of Mr. Maduro. Very tasty and one that I've wanted to try. 

Thanks Patrick!! I've got a bunch of work ahead of me. I've barely made a dent in your bomb. 

-Steve


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> icehog3
> 
> This Casa Fuente is *great* -- thanks for an awesome smoke!
> 
> ~d.


Glad it was good to ya Darrel!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD,thanks Ron for the RyJ cc you gave me at the herf.nuttin but nummy!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks to myself and a trip to Serious Cigars.

I just finished a Camacho Dimploma Maduro. My first ever. Very nice and smooth, great flavor all the way through. I nubbed it pretty good. I'll have to try more of these.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

'01 H.Upmann No. 2 (thanks cigarflip)
'01 Bolivar Regentes (thanks Bruce5)

Both very enjoyable!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

99 HUPC from Seamus- still young!


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Fuente Anejo care of BigWaved. Very good. I've added it to my must buy list. Thanks Dave!!

-Steve


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

...drevim!!

I had my first Don Pepin cigar, a Blue Label, that Ian hit me up with a couple months back. A good fuller bodied smoke, with lots of flavor and lots of pop...thanks Ian!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rockstar

A Montecristo #2 that Freddie gifted to me on my birthday - it Rocked!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Joed and ALTHARP. Had a 98 Partagas PC from Joe that, simply, was great and a JL PC from Andrew that was very, very nice. Thanks so much, yous guys! 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MotownFlip - bowled me over with a Trinidad Robusto at a North Carolina mini-herf. It was a rare gem and a generous treat. That's again, Flip'er. I sucked on that puppy til my figers said, "No mas!"


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

well it was Saturday, but they deserve a shout out here just the same. The first was the Hemingway Masterpiece that CigarGal sent me in the NST, and the second was an Ashton sent to me by Simplified Sam in my second NST.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

...dadof3illinois!!!

Jerry sent an '03 Boli PC last December which I just pulled out tonight, and it was wonderful. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

... DaKlugs!! Had a fantastic '98 Partagas 898 that Klugsy sent me quite some time ago.

Damn, I love me some Partagas!! Just an absolutely great stick!


Thanks again Dave!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> ... DaKlugs!! Had a fantastic '98 Partagas 898 that Klugsy sent me quite some time ago.
> 
> Damn, I love me some Partagas!! Just an absolutely great stick!
> 
> Thanks again Dave!!


Yer Welcome. It had an extra year on it.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a great Trinidad Reyes thanks to Bigwaved. Thank you Dave it was much appreciated.

CBF:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Yer Welcome. It had an extra year on it.


was it a '97 or '99? i had written '98, but it certainly don't matter much to me! either way; the darn thing was delicious!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin

Cohiba Siglo III from 2001. Just a lot of terrific flavor.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> was it a '97 or '99? i had written '98, but it certainly don't matter much to me! either way; the darn thing was delicious!!


NO 98. You just took a year to smoke it.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> NO 98. You just took a year to smoke it.


duh!? sometimes I surprise even myself with my slowness!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin,

1995 Cohiba Siglo V - terrific. The Cohiba line seems to really shine with some time.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Smoke*

Camacho 11/18 *What a smoke* :dr Earthy and nutty, somewhat powerfull!

Thanks Ron and Andrew.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Tonights Smoke*

An old school Famous Nic 3000 from Drob.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

... jgros001 x2!

Thank you once again Jeff. Yesterday I smoked an '04 RyJ Ex. #4. The draw was very tight, but the flavors were starting to come together. Very nice. Tonight I had a HDM des Dieux from '01 and was very happy with the creamy, sweet, gingersnap flavor. Exactly what I expected and wanted! Great!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

GOrob23 - PSD4 - 98 I think, and it rocked rocked rocked. Thank you bro!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

TOM (icehog). He gave me a 00 Partagas de Partagas at the Shack. He told me they were a bit tight but tasted good. Mine was PERFECT! The draw and burn were on the money. I don't know if it was because of lowered expectations (he played it down) or not, but it was very enjoyable (read: NUBBED). Thanks so much for the fine stick, Tom. You are one hellofa fine brother! I wish I could make it to LOLH to herf with you again.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Moglman said:


> ... jgros001 x2!
> 
> Thank you once again Jeff. Yesterday I smoked an '04 RyJ Ex. #4. The draw was very tight, but the flavors were starting to come together. Very nice. Tonight I had a HDM des Dieux from '01 and was very happy with the creamy, sweet, gingersnap flavor. Exactly what I expected and wanted! Great!


Glad you enjoyed them, sorry for the tight draw on the Ex4, those le hoyos are great.

Today had the Sancho Belicoso you just sent, thanks, it was a great smoke.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks to Hbooker, I had a great cigar! It didn't have a band, but it was one of those 80 year old cigars, and it was SOOOO DAMN GOOD!
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> TOM (icehog). He gave me a 00 Partagas de Partagas at the Shack. He told me they were a bit tight but tasted good. Mine was PERFECT! The draw and burn were on the money. I don't know if it was because of lowered expectations (he played it down) or not, but it was very enjoyable (read: NUBBED). Thanks so much for the fine stick, Tom. You are one hellofa fine brother! I wish I could make it to LOLH to herf with you again.


Glad it was a good one Jeff...just a couple tight ones, most of the box has been pretty sweet. Wish you were heading to LOLH too!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> TOM (icehog). He gave me a 00 Partagas de Partagas at the Shack. He told me they were a bit tight but tasted good. Mine was PERFECT! The draw and burn were on the money. I don't know if it was because of lowered expectations (he played it down) or not, but it was very enjoyable (read: NUBBED). Thanks so much for the fine stick, Tom. You are one hellofa fine brother!


After seeing Jeff's post, I too, decided to pull out Tom's gift of the Parti.

Jeff did a great job of describing the experience, it was dead on, a great smoke.

Thanks Tom!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Another from Joed. A 98 Cuaba Tradicianals. Holy smoke was that a great cigar! Thanks Joe!!!


:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Another from Joed. A 98 Cuaba Tradicianals. Holy smoke was that a great cigar! Thanks Joe!!!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Glad you liked it - one of the more over looked great cigars - IMHO


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bubba-NJ. PSD4...mmmMan nice smoke! *Thank you sir*!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> After seeing Jeff's post, I too, decided to pull out Tom's gift of the Parti.
> 
> Jeff did a great job of describing the experience, it was dead on, a great smoke.
> 
> Thanks Tom!!!!


You are welcome Ian, glad you both got good ones...90% were fine, just a couple plugged early on.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually 2, the first was last night, it was a famous 3000 I got in a trade from simplified, it was everything I had heard and more, man that was a big stick Sam, ty ty ty  was that one of the old ones Sam?

the second was a Tampa Sweetheart I got as a gift from catfish, I believe it was the 500 robusto maduro, very good creamy smoke and he sent me 4 to go with it, I'll be buying some of these soon, thank you catfish


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Sam, Simplified gave me a couple of '02 RA 8-9-8's in a bomb a while back. This was the best stick that I have had with such a little ammount of age on it. It was better than I had heard about. I can't thank you enough Sam! I just wish I could have enjoyed it with you in person.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Mister Maduroo. A CAO CX2 Toro. An awesome smoke that gave me about hours of pure pleasure. Thanks, Dan for this Cameroon wrapped beauty.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Fireman_UK said:


> Thanks, Dan for this Cameroon wrapped beauty.


You're welcome!

And, "Thank You", Zenistar, for including a Punch Punch in a recent package. It was a cigar I've wanted to try for some time and enjoyed at the right time and place.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Tonights Smoke*

I just finished a Vintage 92


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

..Bigwaved. I had a Monte Especial '98. One of my favorite smokes and this one didn't disappoint. Thanks for the great smoke ,Dave.

CBF:w


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

darkness449!

Thank you very much Leon, for the fabulous Punch SS#1 (May 99). Great draw, great flavor, great smoke!



jgros001 said:


> Today had the Sancho Belicoso you just sent, thanks, it was a great smoke.


You are also welcome Jeff. I'm liking this box a lot too.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> ..Bigwaved. I had a Monte Especial '98. One of my favorite smokes and this one didn't disappoint. Thanks for the great smoke ,Dave.
> 
> CBF:w


I am happy you enjoyed it. You deserved it and more.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Some catching up to do. havent had a chance to post these yet so over the last 2 weeks. Here are some of the great smokes I have had.

I had a JL PC thanks to ATLHarp, what a nice mild stick, looks like a box od these may be in the future.

Also had a Trini Reyes, thanks to Bigwaved. This was a nice little stick also reminded me alot of a Cohiba, which is very good imo

I had a Partagas Short and a RAScc thanks to The Floyds. Thank you Anita and Frank these never disappoint.

I had a AF Anejo thanks to Simplified, Thanks for the fantastic stick Sam. I love the Anejo's.

I had a Montecristo EL 2005 D 898, thanks to darkness449, Thanks alot Leon this was a great stick and much appreciated. Could be a box of these in the future also.

Last but not least, I had a SLR-A '03. Not sure who sent it as I got one each from Toddzilla and hollywood both. So thanks to the both of you since I am not sure which of you this particular one was from , but the other will die a slow death very soon. Thanks .

Thank you to all of you that sent these fantastic stick ,sorry it took me so long to get the thanks up.

CBF:w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

courtesy of Raisin...

A *great* 98 Party PC.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

JohnnyFlake. He gave me a H. Upmann Lonsdale from '01 as an extra in a purchase. This is the first one I have had, and I really enjoyed it. A nice end to the workweek.
Thanks Johnny!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ATLHARP for another nice JL pc. Very tasty, thanks Andrew! And to Corona Gigante for a great '04 Partagas 898V. These are always great!

Thanks guys!!


:ms NCRM


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Well yesterday- due to Dustin! Partagas SD4


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RkStr4 - Mr. Raney

Quai d'Orsay Corona - gifted at the last Jersey Herf - excellent smoke. Thanks


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Lamar. He gifted a **'04 R&J Hermosa #2 EL to me. It was fantastic. Thanks for the great cigar.

*


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

dartsinsa for the Tat, nubbing it right now Chip, thanks brother its tasty and the prelight draw is amazing on these little fellers.

68TriShield for a Party De Partagas 2000 at the herf, awesome smoke Dave, thank you.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ComicBookFreak said:


> Some catching up to do. havent had a chance to post these yet so over the last 2 weeks. Here are some of the great smokes I have had.
> 
> I had a JL PC thanks to ATLHarp, what a nice mild stick, looks like a box od these may be in the future.
> 
> ...


So welcome Brent, sure glad you enjoyed them brother.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Skip. The '92 H. Upman Preciosa was very good.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm grateful to Blueface, who completely ruined me by giving me a Cohiba Sublime EL today, and then followed it up by giving me another one!!! Unbelievable. *Sonamabeech!! *

Also, a big thank you to ATLHARP and Ron1YY, two very generous BOTLs who are always putting an amazing stick in my hand (I'm not sure that sounds right). It is always appreciated. You guys are becoming legends around here, and everything they say about you is true (even the bad stuff :tg)

:al


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Cigarflip!
05 trini reyes
99 h.upmann #4
01 h.upmann PC
I love a good herf! thanks for having us over Larry!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

JGross001

My very first ever Ramon Allones 8-9-8.

A beautiful, well constructed cigar that was extremely creamy and smooth and finished with a Kick A$$ spice flavor. A great cigar. Thank you sir, it was much enjoyed on this beautiful Sunday in New Jersey.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

floydp said:


> dartsinsa for the Tat, nubbing it right now Chip, thanks brother its tasty and the prelight draw is amazing on these little fellers.
> 
> 68TriShield for a Party De Partagas 2000 at the herf, awesome smoke Dave, thank you.


You are so welcome sir! 
I'm having a great smoke now thanks to the FloydPs and catfishm2,who both gave me a HdM short robusto(?) What a vitola this is(my 1st btw)perfect draw,razor burn and tons of velvety smoke. It's so good! Thanks you guys...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> You are so welcome sir!
> I'm having a great smoke now thanks to the FloydPs and catfishm2,who both gave me a HdM short robusto(?) What a vitola this is(my 1st btw)perfect draw,razor burn and tons of velvety smoke. It's so good! Thanks you guys...


Glad you liked it Dave, I wasn't to fond of them at first but since we got a box I've started to warm up to them of late.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

...Todzilla

97 Bolivar PC was by far the best cigar that I have ever smoked.

Now thats Bolivar Baby!!!!!Yeah!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Tonights Smoke*

Im about to smoke a unbanded ISOM someone gave me when I 1st got on this site. As a matter of fact I think it was skudog something like that. Hope it's all that.:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan!!

Greg sent me to LOLH in style...smoked 3 from his recent UFC bomb on the drive down to Springfield.....a Bolivar PC, a Party Short and an HdM Palmas Extras. Three wonderful short smokes for the ride...all three were great, but the Boli especially ROCKED!

Thanks Greg!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

TechMetalMan said:


> Well yesterday- due to Dustin! Partagas SD4


Cool, how was it bro?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

joed said:


> JGross001
> 
> My very first ever Ramon Allones 8-9-8.
> 
> A beautiful, well constructed cigar that was extremely creamy and smooth and finished with a Kick A$$ spice flavor. A great cigar. Thank you sir, it was much enjoyed on this beautiful Sunday in New Jersey.


Glad you enjoyed it...a shame they are discontinued


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Cool, how was it bro?


Dustin,
He wrote a nice review about it in the habanos reviews the same day he posted this. Though he called it mild/med I believe but I think he may have meant smooth, I too sometimes think cigars are milder than they are when they are very smooth (until the nic buzz kicks in). It was a nice review and he has me wishing I had one when I read it.

T

EDIT: Here is the review
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36493

Also I noticed it is an 02 so in that maybe it does get milder and lose it's spiciness. I know the Punch Gran Puro's is a completely different smoke after a year. I know, I know apples and oranges but it is just an example.

End Edit.

T


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Icehog!!

Ashton VSG sent to me in NC Hybrid PIF. Thanks, Tom for the nice smoke. I enjoyed the time spent with this beauty.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

catfishm2,Mark this a fantastic vitola,from the purty wrapper to the triple cap.Very complex in taste,nice strength level and very balenced.I see more of these in my future.A humble thank you sir!BTW its a Don Pepin Blue label...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

..errr....Yesterday.......Bigwaved

..It was a perdomo reserve ...these are great smokes...Thanks again Dave.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> NCRadioMan!!
> 
> Greg sent me to LOLH in style...smoked 3 from his recent UFC bomb on the drive down to Springfield.....a Bolivar PC, a Party Short and an HdM Palmas Extras. Three wonderful short smokes for the ride...all three were great, but the Boli especially ROCKED!
> 
> Thanks Greg!!


Glad you enjoyed 'em Tom! Those '03 Boli's are on like a pot of neckbones aren't they? :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

...txdyna65 - A Gran Habano Corojo Rothschild!! Mmmm Mmmm Good!! Thanks brother, I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Icehog!!
> 
> Ashton VSG sent to me in NC Hybrid PIF. Thanks, Tom for the nice smoke. I enjoyed the time spent with this beauty.


Cool! Glad you enjoyed it Marianne!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Glad you enjoyed 'em Tom! Those '03 Boli's are on like a pot of neckbones aren't they? :w
> 
> :ms NCRM


Like a pot of neckbones and a bag of chips!! :dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks to the guys at the SW MO herf whoever dropped the Padron in my Thompsons Travel Humidor!! What a wonderful cigar!!! Just finished it up!!!:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The FloydPs gave me this little Monte CC and for a shrimp this stick was awsome!A perfect cut and light.It was spicy and rich,and for its size a darn satisfying smoke thanks guys! The perfect cut was with a CS havana cutter gifted by catfishm2! Sharp is right Mark


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> The FloydPs gave me this little Monte CC and for a shrimp this stick was awsome!A perfect cut and light.It was spicy and rich,and for its size a darn satisfying smoke thanks guys! The perfect cut was with a CS havana cutter gifted by catfishm2! Sharp is right Mark


Glad you liked it Dave, those little fellers sure are tasty. We try to keep a few around, heavy emphasis on try. Those cheap arse little cutters are amazing. Use mine every day.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Porrigity, for a Don Elias that was pretty dang good, nubbering it now. Thanks Scott.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Jeff, Jgros001. He sent me a few sticks with some age in a bomb several months ago. Tonight I enjoyed a RASS from 10/03. It is amazing what a few years can do to an already good stick! NUBBED!
Thanks again Jeff


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Here i am again,see what happens after herfing w/ fine azz gorillas Frank and Anita,there were alot of great cigars flyin around but i think Frank handed me this RASS. It is tasting mighty fine after the big burger i ate for lunch. A well constructed (perfect draw) and mouth watering cigar to be sure! Thank you guys once again I can still hear Anita saying,Dave you did'nt get enough cigars! Here have some more.....The Justus league is awsome!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I can still hear Anita saying,Dave you did'nt get enough cigars! Here have some more.....The Justus league is awsome!!!


:tpd: I heard that, too. When I said, "No mas!", Anita popped open my stuffed little travel humi, quickly rearranged things and packed in one one gift-gar. She's very focused. Quick hands.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> :tpd: I heard that, too. When I said, "No mas!", Anita popped open my stuffed little travel humi, quickly rearranged things and packed in one one gift-gar. She's very focused. Quick hands.


So true Dan,A awsome lady! Franks a lucky guy...Mrs.Moo is a sweety too


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Jeff, Jgros001. He sent me a few sticks with some age in a bomb several months ago. Tonight I enjoyed a RASS from 10/03. It is amazing what a few years can do to an already good stick! NUBBED!
> Thanks again Jeff


From one Jeff to another...I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Dandee.

La Gloria - MDO#1 from 2002 - excellent cigar - made me go looking for some - didn't find any - yet, but excellent morning cigar.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Simplified Sam.

Sam sent me an awesome bomb and last night I smoked one of the padron 26's-a natural wrapper. My first 26 natural and it was a delightful smoke. Thanks Sam!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al. Dip 5 from 1998. Really a very fine smoke. Enjoyed the heck out of it. Toasty tobacco with nuances and a nice finish on the tongue. Much better than 0x's I have had.

Thanks Joe. Now point me ....


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Jason Love III, my first SLR series A, I dont know how I overlooked these before. They are great little things. Thanks again

E


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

germantownrob. great graycliff. been sittin in the humi for a while now. just had to fire it up! awsome smoke!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Once again Cigarflip! 1998 ERdM Lonsdale and 2000 H.upmann #4 MMMMMMM!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Dandee.

I very nice -gentle and light but very flavorful - por larranga PC - NOV04.

Thank you - that was a very enjoyable cigar


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Seangar - HdM Hoyo du Maire 1990

Talked a lot about these at LOLH, so I had to pull out one of these to burn again. These are such good little smokes. Lots of flavor packed in a little package. Have to pick up some more of these before they disappear for good!!

Thanks again Sean!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron1YY is the MAN! At a HERF a few months ago Ron gave me a *Oliva Master Blends *original. Truth be known at the time I was thinking I'd rather have the box than the cigar. It was only rated in the 7s on top 25 so it sat till last night when I was looking for something different. I was quite pleasently suprized. As I sat on the back porch reading I was thinking if this was a blind test I'd of thought I was smoking a new Padron release. It was probably the best cigar I could have chosen for the occasion. I have to again give Ron my gratitude for another great gifted cigar.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DaKlugs - H.Upmann Preciosas (consolation prize in the MRN reading contest) Very nice smoke this morning on the drive in w/ a cup of coffee. Had a nice flavor and was the perfect way to start the weekend !!

Thanks again Dave !!


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

Tonight, I had a wonderful cigar thanks to Mike Torrence, known to you fellow primates as PitmanGeek. While our wives were down at his house doing something with rubber stamps, he came down with an early birthday present for me.

View attachment 8174


You'll notice that the Monte #2 is gone. That's what I enjoyed outside with Mike by the fire pit. How civilized we are.

Thanks, Mike. Much appreciated.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I Had a great LG thxs to DriftySmoker:dr


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

rhdad42 said:


> Tonight, I had a wonderful cigar thanks to Mike Torrence, known to you fellow primates as PitmanGeek. While our wives were down at his house doing something with rubber stamps, he came down with an early birthday present for me.
> 
> View attachment 8174
> 
> ...


You are welcome and happy early birthday! I enjoyed the wonderful Ashton Cabinet Robusto you were so kind to give to me on my birthday!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NavyDoc!! During the tennis matches got an OR 97 VR DA. Really a fine cigar. Smoked it on the way back from the shack today. MMMM.

Thanks Doc!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a great cigar thanks to Cbid. I never seen a tighter group with ISOMs to try than this one.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

beezer said:


> I had a great cigar thanks to Cbid. I never seen a tighter group with ISOMs to try than this one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


>


:tpd: I am sooooo lost with that post.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Famous 3000 from NST trade with Sam (Simplified) I see what everyone was talking about now. BIG stick, very smooth and creamy...enjoyed it very much, thanks Sam :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Mr. PiB. I enjoyed a Partagas Chicos and a Sig IV. Thanks, Brandon. They were scrumptious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Mr 'oo 

Thank you Dan for the Litto Gomez Diez it was the cigar i needed after getting some really bad news early this weekend.

James


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Fredster

96 coro today watching the game(S). Nummy thanks Fred.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Icehog3

a 1999 Partagas Luzi. Still working on it as a matter of fact - but this one is On.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> Icehog3
> 
> a 1999 Partagas Luzi. Still working on it as a matter of fact - but this one is On.


Glad it's "on" Joe....Hope you nubbed it!!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I pulled out an aged Hoyo De Monterrey that I got from Da Klugs! 

Bloody awesome if you ask me   I nubbed it down, like there was no tomorrow, thanks alot Dave!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 Pyramid gifted to me by Stogiefanatic....I love these, medium to full in strength with the right amount of pepper  Thanks Chris

Oh yeah.....I didnt get to smoke the Macanudo you sent me.....I couldnt get it away from the wife....she burned it and says thanks as well


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

catfishm2,Mark i really enjoyed the Party SD#4 @ the RGD herf.It had everything i love about the Partagas line of puros.A steller smoke thank you!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Blueface,Carlos i enjoyed the SigloVI @ the Va. herf with gorillas and friends.What a awsome cigar! A perfect draw and burn,creamy full bodied and rich.Loads of that classic CC taste.Thank you once again,you're one the best Brother...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

beezer said:


> I had a great cigar thanks to Cbid. I never seen a tighter group with ISOMs to try than this one.


Still wondering what you mean. Please enlighten us.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

justinphilly - an 01 RyJ Corona, yummy. Thanks!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Icehog. Tom gave me a big boli from 03 that was on! :dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the great Cohiba from Drrgill. Gifted at the SWMO Herf.... What a great smoke. -Bob


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Icehog. Tom gave me a big boli from 03 that was on! :dr


Glad you enjoyed it Joe!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

beezer said:


> I had a great cigar thanks to Cbid. I never seen a tighter group with ISOMs to try than this one.





pnoon said:


>





pnoon said:


> Still wondering what you mean. Please enlighten us.


I guess we're not meant to know. Oh well. :hn


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I guess we're not meant to know. Oh well. :hn


:tpd:


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Tiptone....a lovely Fuentes Sungrown Cuban Belicoso. Thanks, bro.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Mister Maduroo. An Ancient Warrior Torpedo. Wow, I absolutely loved this stick. So much that I'm gonna have to pick up a fiver of these.
Thanks, Dan!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Had a great Cohiba from Drrgill. Thanks bro.!!


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

A wonderful BBF thanks to Joed.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

I had one La Aurora Cien Anos thanks to Andrew today. This was one of the best smokes I ever had.

Thanks bro!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ComicBookFreak. An '01 VR Familiar. Very nice, I must say! :w

Thanks Brent!

:ms NCRM


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> ComicBookFreak. An '01 VR Familiar. Very nice, I must say! :w
> 
> Thanks Brent!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Glad you enjoyed it. I just wish I wasn't so sick I could smoke one of them.:c

CBF:w


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

yesterday actually thanks to Kenpokrazi - a Jose Piedra Cazadore


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Yesterday actually... It was a SAN CRISTOBAL EL PRINCIPE from a trade with JohnnyFlake.

I think it helped me understand Spice and then added a pretty heavy Leathery taste. More than the Cubans I've tried. 

Thanks Johnny


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Just finished a wonderful VR farmie gifted by Moglman. Thank you Scott.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just finished a 1998 Boli BF gifted to me by Fredster at LOLH. Thank you so much!!!!! Great cigar ... that's all I can say. My oldest cigar smoked to date. Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a great cigar today thanks to.... papajohn!

I had a padilla habano. here's a link to the review I wrote:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39039


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Second cigar of the night was from Madurofan's smack-down in the NST: a 2003 RASCC. Wow. Great little fire cracker. Thanks for that, Bill!!!!

~d.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

The Fluffmeister

La Gloria Cubana - Medal d'Or #4 - soft, flavorful, bright - wonderful cigar

thank you fluffy


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

...Simplified (Sam)

If I Posted in here every time I had a great cigar from Sam it would be nothing but me posting....Had a RP Vintage 1990...My first one....*LOVED IT*

The masters program I am in had a bar party....30 girls..and me...The other 3 guys in the program didn't come...So I didn't want to smoke them out with a yard gar...So I went thorough my stash and grabbed the RP 1990. Shortly after lighting it two girls were talking to each other and I overheard them liking the smell....And through the night it was the same reaction from everyone....I'm going to post pics later on when people e mail them to me...These will be funny!

Thanks Sam


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Germantown Rob

A parti luzi - 1998 - my first 98 - yum, yum, yummy!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

madurofan (Bill)

Diplomatico #4 (DIC 01). My first Diplomatico ever ... and I'm loving it. (Oh wait -- I don't want anyone to know that these are so good.) Er, I mean, they're nothing to worry about. (Just kidding, Bill. These are awesome!)

Thanks!!!!!
~Darrel


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ron...aka RGD.....Camacho ***** Robusto Larga......nice strong stick, just what my tastebuds needed after being sick for almost a week......thanks again Ron


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks JohnnyFlake
El Rey Del Mundo - Demi Tasse
A little strong for me but a nice flavor. Seem to burn faster than my other short smokes. Just me?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Jay (JXPFeer)

CAO Black Mosaic...MMMMMMMMMM- Review in October Cigar of the Month


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Anita! Thanks for the Torano Tribute,your right it is very good...mmm


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

The Fluffy Da Klugs

A Jose Gener Longos - 1986. A terrific cigar and new addition to my favorite list. Loved it.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks to sacredsmokes I had 2 Padron Churchills, an Oliveros toro and a party short in a blind taste test.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Blueface.Carlos,thanks so much for the Partagas 898.Partagas taste has everything i love about CCs...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Big thanks to Scottie (Volfan) who gifted me a couple of Tats awhile back and turned me into a pepin whore (and loving it).


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

justinphilly. a big custom rolled salomon - the first cigar I've ever tasted black tea. quite nice, thanks again!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A 2002 SLR "A" courtesy of steelheaderdu...


Thanks, John!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Puff Daddy! Just had my first Don Pepin Blue Label. Intense woody/peppery smoke! Thanks alot Jeff! :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin

A 1998 Party Lusi - smooth, powerful and spicey. A truly wonderful smoke.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Stormin'. The '00 Vegas Robaina Familiar was excellent. It was my first VR. Very much appreciated.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Floydp

Padron 3000 he gave me back in May.

Thanks Frank. It was a very nice smoke.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

TXDYNA65....for the Pepin Garcia Series JJ!! MMMMmmmm good brother!! Thanks again!!


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Never caught wind of this thread....
RP OWR Corojo

Here's my first review....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40202

THANKS MR. MADURO!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Smokinbear, he sent me a Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series P and it was delish. If you see this post I'd like to thank you again.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks to Bigd, a nice little Nestor Connecticut.
i posted a review over in the review forum


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tom (hog) and Mike (raisin). Smoked a nice cohiba sublime last night thanks to tom, and capped the evening with a parti 898 from Mike.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ron aka RGD,thanks for RyJ short churchill what a yummy stick...:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Tom (hog) and Mike (raisin). Smoked a nice cohiba sublime last night thanks to tom, and capped the evening with a parti 898 from Mike.


Glad you enjoyed the smoke Joe!!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

RYJ Vintage from smokinbear, what a great short stick. Thanks again bro.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RPB67

A BBF from 2001 - he say's that they are smoking good right now - King of the understatement - thanks Rich - it was delicious


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

........opusxox(Skip). Thanks for the ERDM Demi Tasse '90. These always seem to hit the spot early in the morning. Thanks for a wonderful smoke Skip!

CBF:w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

'93 hoyo du maire..now that was a stout little bitch..thanks doc..


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Kenpokrazi
Jose Piedra
Thanks again


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Maria Mancini Magic Mountain - Thanks Papajohn67!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra thanks TriShield! aka dad


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Pistol Pete

A terrific little Cuaba - maybe a traditional - certainly with some age - maybe 98?

thanks

joe d


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Raisin

Partagas Corona - 2001. A great smoke from one of the best BOTL's on the board.

Thanks


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i finally smoked that Nestor reserve maduro that papajohn had gifted me a while back. he was right, very tasty cigar. i enjoyed it a lot. Thanks again John!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

BP22 - Smoked my first Cuaba Divinos today that I actually was able to smoke!!

Was a great little smoke with some very cool flavors throughout. Must have more!!

Thanks again Brandon!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

4WheelFvr.. a Fuente Signature.. man, what a great smoke!! Thank you James!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Rock Star

San Cristobal El Morro. An excellent cigar. Thanks again Freddy!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce

AnERDM Grandes de Espana - a truly enjoyable smoke -calm and tranquil

thank you Bruce


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

cigar_joel

a fresh Opus XXX. have another one and wanted to establish a baseline. Spicey and strong for this one, try the other in a year or so. first cigar to do give me any kind of buzz at all, even if it was for just a second. Thanks bro!


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

BigD (Don)

Had a RP Vintage 1990 2nd last night, great end to a long day.

Thanks man.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

DeeM! last night deem aka gave me a 98 Bolivar corona... Fukk! that this was a tasty MFer! thanks deem!


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

I just smoked a Black Pearl, churchill. Thank you DoctorCue. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RPB67

1998 Trinidad Fundador - a classic and a favorite - thanks Rich


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

*jgros001*

A 2002 Partagas Corona....thanks Jeff!!! :dr


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

I was gifted a Nestor Reserve Maduro, a torpedo (6.5x54), from *atlacatl* this was a very good smoke, I just might go out and buy a bundle.

THANKS atlacatl

:w :al


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Fonseca Haban Selection - Khefelf
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon - DetroitPA357
Peterson Reserve Maduro - Ca21455


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

d'oh! i can't remember, but it was a a. fuente canones. if you've got an extra three hours or so, i highly recommend you give one of these monsters a try. 

Lee

p.s. if you read this and you sent it to me, let me know please. this one might be worth a rg bump!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Cabaiguan Robusto Extra thanks to a member of the Legion horde. I was finally over my nasty cold enough to smoke a cigar last night. I am hoping to smoke another this evening.

-Matt-


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

. . . . Student Smoker

An '05 Mag 46 which made the two hour sit on a highway closed by freezing rain, sleet and heavy snow bearable


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

98 SLR Corona from DaveC. Nummy. Thanks maker of Bling!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I had about an hour or so of free time before comming to work on a gorgeous afternoon. I lit up a Brazilia I received from Stitch and the gang. Dark and oily with a nice draw. Initially black pepper and woddy leather which was predominant throughout the smoke. I did also pick up some coffee and cocoa bean flavors. I am not a big fan of Maddies but I smoked it slower than normal and purged it often so the flavor stayed smooth until it had about 3/4 of an inch to go. I really enjoyed this smoke and the time to myself. It made a hugh difference to my day. For an hour and fifteen I was someplace better.

Thanks Stitch and whoever put that in the shipment it was excellent.

T


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am about half way through a Perdomo 1991 ESV (regente) that was gifted to me by my boss here at the cigar shop. I've really been taking my time with it, which is new for me. I usually suck down a robusto in about 35 mins...but I'm on about an hour here and still have more than a third left! I am really enjoying this cigar. My boss is a Perdomo rep, and has given me this cigar before..but this is by far the most enjoyment I've gotten out of it. I think I'm going to try to slow down and savor more of my cigars in the future. Yummy!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a nice El Rey Del Mundo today, which was gifted to me by papajohn a couple months back. what a fantastic smoke. it's the first ERDM I've had, so I was pleasantly suprised.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bonggoy,

A 93 ERDM Panatella Larga (I think that's what it's called- long, skinny) 

Great start to a sunday, thanks Ronnie for the cigar and the advice.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Smoked a ISOM Romeo y Julieta Hermosa no2 ltd edition last night thanks to Baric. Thanks bro, it was an awesome smoke that restored my faith in ISOMS after a bad run with them.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

'06 PSD3 from icehog3. First one I had of this release and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Thanks Tom!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

azherfer said:


> '06 PSD3 from icehog3. First one I had of this release and thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Thanks Tom!


Glad you enjoyed it David, I thought they were a pretty good EL right out of the box.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Pnoon

An ERDM Grandes Espana - 1998

Excellent first smoke of the day - light bodied - very tasty - wonderful!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Pnoon
> 
> An ERDM Grandes Espana - 1998
> 
> Excellent first smoke of the day - light bodied - very tasty - wonderful!


Glad you enjoyed it, Joe. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

12stones, a Padron Anni Diplomatico on the 10th, Leatherneck b-day. Thanks Ricky it was excellent. A special cigar for a special day. OOOH RAH..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

The Legion (big suprise, huh?). Last evening I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill Crystal. It was quite an enjoyable smoke. I am glad there are soo many Patelians in the Legion horde; I have several more to enjoy...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a (Blue Label) Don Pepin Garcia courtesy of Josh aka LeafHog. A damn fine smoke and one that got passed around more than once at the SHIT herf. Thank you sir.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried my first Mini-Trini (Reyes) today, courtesy of a very kind swap with Airborne RU. Nubbed it. Thanks for that, Volunteer. I'll get to the hitchhiker you tossed in pretty soon, too.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I had a very nice Punch Black Prince courtesy of allanb3369. It was asz good as I thought it would be. Thanks Allan!!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

... The Hog!! I smoked an '02 JL Patricia received as part of a flyby and it was tasty! Not complex, but a nice smooth smoke with a licorice bang. Thank you Tom!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Moglman said:


> ... The Hog!! I smoked an '02 JL Patricia received as part of a flyby and it was tasty! Not complex, but a nice smooth smoke with a licorice bang. Thank you Tom!


Glad you liked it Scott! Those Patricias are interesting little smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Early 80's H Upp Natural from Bling Boy! This was one fine smoke that I didn't want to go out.  Thanks Sean!!


:ms NCRM


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks to Ron, aka RGD....had a 05 Choix Supreme to celibrate my nephews playoff victory. It was deeeeeelicious....thanks Ron


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a '84 Monte Especial, thanks to Toddzilla. What else can be said but this cigar was absolutely amazing.:dr Thank you very much Todd.

CBF:w


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

had a casa torano with coffee while at the dog park this morning


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Last Sunday, I enjoyed a Nestor Reserve Maddie Torpedo and today I enjoyed a Oliveros XL 55. Both were courtesy of papajohn67! Thanks yet again, John!! This newbie sure appreciated these good smokes.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I don't know... I just smoked an AVO Legacy that was gifted to me by someone who wishes to remain anonymous. I have no idea who sent me this box, I know who mailed them (Puffdaddy), but he sent them for someone else. So whoever you are thanks...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

RGD. RP Vintage 1992 Toro (from NST3). I really enjoy both of the vintage lines. I never seem to have a bad burn with Patel's gars.. THanks Ron.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Had some really nice cigars the past week gifted by Tim (whiteboard)

96 Los Statos Brevas - was surprised how tasty this "yardgar" was
99 Boli CE - very nice, spicy little bugger
98 Partagas Charlotte - my favorite so far. Flavors changed three times and completely nubbed it.

Thanks Tim! You are almost completely successful in changing me over to the thinner guage sticks. Almost.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Joed for a Monte #5 from 96, an exceptional little smoke, grassy, nutty, salty, loamy and it tasted good too. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

This is one of my favorite threads - whatever happened to franksmith?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Charles said:


> This is one of my favorite threads - whatever happened to franksmith?


He chose to leave after a couple disagreements in threads. His choice. I always got along well with Rod, and was sorry to see him make that choice.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

MikeZ...

Sent me a few stogies over the summer and recently sparked up the prize of my humidor, and ISOM Cohiba Siglo. 

It was extremely tasty and creamy, a totally different smoke than what i was used to but nice none the less. The occasion was my birthday and initiation for some pledges of my fraternity, no better reason to spark up a nice one.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface. Carlos, the RA 898 you gifted me met its demise. Thanks for such an enjoyable smoke. I have two of these now. Neither one has disappointed.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Qwerty1500 and I met at my local B&M tonight for a cigar and a drink. He had noted that he hadn't had any Cohibas that were worth the hype. I gave him a Siglo IV which I think cured him of that ailment. He returned the favor with a '97 Punch Punch. It was a very nice, balanced smoke. Much more refined than the much more recent Punch Punches in my humi. Thanks a lot, tom, for the very refined cigar.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks to Bonngoy(Ronnie) I'm nubbing a RyJ Cazadores as I type . nice even flavor with a good nicotine kick .:dr


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gordie said:


> Qwerty1500 and I met at my local B&M tonight for a cigar and a drink. He had noted that he hadn't had any Cohibas that were worth the hype. I gave him a Siglo IV which I think cured him of that ailment. He returned the favor with a '97 Punch Punch. It was a very nice, balanced smoke. Much more refined than the much more recent Punch Punches in my humi. Thanks a lot, tom, for the very refined cigar.


Didn't see this thread so I updated the Siglo IV thread. Yep, that Siglo was the "real deal" ... it was everything I expected a Cohiba to be. Thanks John!

Wish I lived closer to your B&M ... nice place ... good guys. Beats the heck out of smoking by yourself in the garage.

Glad you liked the Punch. Probably my favorite cigar in my humi right now ... at least until I can squeeze some Siglo IV's in there ... :w


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Joed.....suprise, suprise.....lol.

1998 Partagas Charlotte.

Definately got some power behind it. Thanks again Joe.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

had two today. the first was a torano 2004 tribute and the second was an oliva grand cameroon


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I smoked my first Camacho (Coyolar Rothschild) this AM - gifted from Bigwaved - thanks Dave.

Was a little worried about the "strong" reputation of the cigar, but it was great. The size and age might have helped in that regard. Great taste - looking forward to the figurados I got off CBID, and the corojo monarcha also from Dave.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bigwaved.......Hoyo Petit Robusto from the Tour de France contest. Smoked it shortly after T-day breakfast at Aunt's. All I can say is nice...........:dr 


Thanks agains BW Dave !!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

BP22

PLPC 03/06

Thanks, I think these have real potential...a bit stronger than the '05's I have.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Patrick...aka Mr. Maduro.....Zino Platinum Double Grande....great smoke, I think it took me almost 2 hours to smoke it...very tasty well constructed gar....thanks Patrick


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

KASR - 

A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8. Great smoke while frying a turkey! Thanks!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Cigar_040 (Andy)

Monte Cristo Afrique from the NC MAW/PIF

Great smoke while playing darts with spooble. Great afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Doctorcue, it was a Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta, quite tasty (robusto)


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

A couple of good smokes actually. Both from txdyna65. Started off with an Excalibur, and finished off the evening round the bonfire with a CAO Brazilia. Thanks Kenny!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bling Boy (Sean)!!

A 2002 PSD4...man, these are a whole different cigar with a few years on them!! :dr 

Thanks for the opportunity Sean...now can I borrow your car...Bruce5 and I want to find a nice "restaurant".


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

StudentSmoker. The Por Larranaga Lonsdale RA was very nice. After freeing it up with my shiny new Henry's cigar tool, it went down without a fight. Kind of like the ND wannabes that I was watching while I smoked it.  Thanks again, kind sir.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Skip(opusxox)... a '98 Partagas Parisianos. Thanks Skip for an excellent cigar, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

omowasu. Tatuaje Cojuno. Really tasty and full. Made my eyes water through the nose, only did that once. Thanks bro!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm smoking an LFD Ligero I got from StudentSmoker. This thing is great..and packs a punch and a half :bx 

Thanks again Paul!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nigel. The PSD4 you snuck into my house via the underground midget railroad was yummy! It wasn't even plugged...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Nigel. The PSD4 you snuck into my house via the underground midget railroad was yummy! It wasn't even plugged...


magic moise makes all the difference...i'm glad it behaved


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

...Da Klugs. A Vegas Robaina Unicos!! MMMmmmmmmm good!! :dr 
Why do I feel like I'm sliding???


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed, an 01 Cohiba Esquisito. I haven't had a bad Cohiba from this year, and these continue the skein. Light floral notes over medium tabacco base. Somewhat similar to the CE. 
Thanks for the treat, Joe!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

...txdyna65...a Pepin Garcia Blue Label....Another great smoke from Kenny!! Thanks again!!


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

pnoon - Montecristo No 4 - smoked last Friday - very tasty. Thanks, Peter!


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

also pnoon - Bolivar PC - smoked Saturday - also great. Thanks again, Peter!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

emelbee said:


> pnoon - Montecristo No 4 - smoked last Friday - very tasty. Thanks, Peter!





emelbee said:


> also pnoon - Bolivar PC - smoked Saturday - also great. Thanks again, Peter!


Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

A Monte #2 from DRRGIL! Thanks for the wonderful smoke!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Smoking a *1996 Punch Punch* presently courtesy of *raisin*. Rich, strong, complex and pairing nicely with a Bell's _Hell Hath No Fury _Ale.

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

90's cohiba sig 5...yummy..from cigarflip..
80's cuban davidoff margaux..oh yeah...from poker
1920's pre-embargo.. very different and good..hbooker in a pass
all tonight and was a good night...thank you guys..i smoked fk'n good...:dr


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> 90's cohiba sig 5...yummy..from cigarflip..
> 80's cuban davidoff margaux..oh yeah...from poker
> 1920's pre-embargo.. very different and good..hbooker in a pass
> all tonight and was a good night...thank you guys..i smoked very good...:dr


hope you shared those with Dawn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> hope you shared those with Dawn


hell naw..she can find her own shit...lol..she was trying to bohog my davi..thanks to poker for showing her my secrets..


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

SDmate said:


> hope you shared those with Dawn


I was thinking the same thing, smoke all the REALLY good stuff before she wants another taste  
Sounds like an awesome lineup from some generous brothers! That was one hell of a night Freddy!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I was thinking the same thing, smoke all the REALLY good stuff before she wants another taste
> Sounds like an awesome lineup from some generous brothers! That was one hell of a night Freddy!


yeah it was...surprizingly that pre-embargo was very tasty..lots of flavor.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> 90's cohiba sig 5...yummy..from cigarflip..
> 80's cuban davidoff margaux..oh yeah...from poker
> 1920's pre-embargo.. very different and good..hbooker in a pass
> all tonight and was a good night...thank you guys..i smoked fk'n good...:dr


wow, that is some day :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> she was trying to bohog my davi
> 
> 
> > I am offended by the term "bo*hog*"  :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Rock Star said:
> 
> 
> > she was trying to bohog my davi
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> > Rock Star said:
> ...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Moved to "I had a great cigar today, thanks to.... Part II"....


----------

